# Covid-19-Impferfahrungs-Thread



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

Bitte nicht mit Diskussionen, Verschwörungstheorien oder Ähnlichem zumüllen. Es geht nur um die Impferfahrungen, am besten nur über die Eigenen. Ich fange am besten mit mir selbst an:

Biontech Erstimpfung  - Bis auf einen leichten Krampf im linken Arm nichts gespürt, am zweiten Tag sich etwas schwach gefühlt, ab dem dritten Tag war kein Nebeneffekt mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Biontech
2,5 Wochen im Arm leicht gemerkt


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Top Idee 
Ich hoffe die Mods (*edit* *und vor allem die User*) halten das hier wirklich sauber 

Erstimpfung bei mir Ende April mit Moderna in Hamburg.
Unser (eigentlich einziges) Impfzentrum ist *riesig* und sehr weitläufig, aber auch super Organisiert.

Linker Arm fühlte sich an, wie der schlimmste Muskelkater meines Lebens für ~2 Tage.
Ansonsten keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen oder Symptome.

Zweiter Termin ist Anfang Juni.


----------



## Micha0208 (12. Mai 2021)

mit Biontech/Pfizer, Anfang Mai (1 Impfung)

Hatte tatsächlich einige, leichte, Nebenwirkungungen.
Hauptsächlich Muskel- und  Gliederschmerzen für ca. 3-4 Tage.
Und eine leichte Übelkeit einen Tag nach der Impfung.


----------



## Opprobrium (12. Mai 2021)

Biontech/Pfizer, 5.05 (1 Impfung) Ich+ meine Frau.
Rötung an den Armen, leichte Muskel und Gelenkbeschwerden.
Nach 2 Tagen wieder normal, wie bei meiner Frau.

Meine Kinder lasse ich aber vorerst nicht impfen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K229d3bGdSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2021)

Vor nem Monat Biontech/Pfizer. Nach zwei Tagen hab ich den Muskel bei der Einstichstelle ein bisschen gespürt, vielleicht hab ich mich aber auch irgendwo gestossen ^^. Nächste Woche kommt Nummer 2.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Mai 2021)

Biontech, bisher erste Impfung. Außer ein bisschen Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen die ersten zwei Tage gar nichts.


----------



## Research (12. Mai 2021)

Montag bin ich dran. Editiere das hier dann.

SO.

War dran.

Man muss sagen:

Die Nadeln sind ja Kinderfreundlich geworden.
Genauso wie die Dosen.

Es war Astra. Gestern 15:00.

Mir gehts gut.
Nichts zu meckern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2021)

Biontech, Erstimpfung vor zwei Wochen. Heftiger Muskelkater im Impfarm am nächsten Tag, ansonsten komplett fit.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Ich hab gar nichts. Kann inzwischen jeder hin? Ich dachte, es gibt immer noch die Prioritätenliste.


----------



## clown44 (12. Mai 2021)

Meine Erstimpfung habe ich auch schon hinter mir. War am 24. April mit Moderna.  Nur die Einstichstelle im linken
Arm hat sich etwa 3 Tage bemerkbar gemacht. Und am nächsten Tag kam noch etwas Müdigkeit dazu. Das ging aber
recht schnell wieder vorbei.
Teil 2 folgt in 3 Wochen ( 5. Juni )


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts. Kann inzwischen jeder hin? Ich dachte, es gibt immer noch die Prioritätenliste.


Für AstraZeneca und den doppelten Johnson nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts. Kann inzwischen jeder hin? Ich dachte, es gibt immer noch die Prioritätenliste.


Kommt aufs Bundesland an, wer darf 
Wird aber ja gefühlt von Tag zu Tag ja immer mehr.
Als in Hamburg auch die Prio2 ran durfte, war ich mit dabei, weil enger Kontakt zu einer Schwangeren 

Du bist SH, oder? Ich glaube dort ist es noch etwas strenger als in HH. (Im Gegenteil zu den Einschränkungen...)
Ansonsten einfach mal den Hausarzt anrufen und nachfragen.
Hätte ich nicht plötzlich einen Termin im Impfzentrum bekommen, hätten die mich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch mit reingequetscht bei genügend Impfstoff.


----------



## Jimiblu (12. Mai 2021)

1. Impfung Biontech Mitte Februar: Keine Nebenwirkungen
2. Impfung Biontech Anfang März: Mittags geimpft worden, dann abends schnell müde geworden, nachts leichtes Fieber und Schüttelfrost, am nächsten Tag etwas durchgehangen, aber dann gings wieder. Keine Probleme seit dem.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2021)

Bei der letzten Nachfrage meiner Eltern beim Hausarzt Anfang April war der gerade froh selbst etwas AZ abbekommen zu haben.
Bei der Freigabe für 60 Plus haben die sich dann erfolgreich an der DOS Attacke auf das Impfzentrum beteiligt und sind nun Erstgeimpft ohne große Vorkommnisse mit zweiten Termin im Juli. Meine Schwester hat im kurzen Fenster als das ging die Erstimpfung für Mediziner mit AZ bekommen. Wie da die Zweitimpfung aussieht ist noch vollkommen offen.
Ich selbst habe die "Erstimpfung" ungewollt mit dem Original bekommen.


----------



## tripod (12. Mai 2021)

letzte woche erstimpfung: in etwa 24h im bereich der einstichstelle ein leichter schmerz, in etwa so, als hätte ich mich irgendwo angestossen, ansonsten nichts bemerkt. müde bin ich immer


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> erfolgreich an der DOS Attacke auf das Impfzentrum


Da musste ich meiner Mutter (in SH) mit meinen 1337-F5 Skills auch aushelfen  

Die war schon völlig verzweifelt, durfte sich eigentlich schon seit Ende Februar offiziell impfen lassen, hat aber selbst über 3-4 Wochen keinen Termin selbst bekommen. In SH gehts auch zu 99% nur über WWW und nicht per Telefon...
Ein Nachmittag bei uns Zuhause (Anfang März) und ich hab meiner Mum innerhalb einer Stunde einen Termin verschafft, sogar im Wunsch-Impzentrum, welches am dichtesten am Wohnort lag.

Das geht  (und muss) dann plötzlich doch (nur) digital in DE...
Im Impfzentrum selbst verdreifacht/vervierfacht sich dann aber auch natürlich die Menge an (Papier-)Zetteln, die man mitschleppt


----------



## Olstyle (12. Mai 2021)

Wenn man den Termin nicht Online macht wurde es in der Tat schwer/spät. Wenn es jemand tut war/ist es aber afaik meist kein großer Aufwand.
Konkret bei der Freigabe von AZ war aber eben auch das eine Herausforderung weil die Server regelmäßig zusammen geklappt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Mods (*edit* *und vor allem die User*) halten das hier wirklich sauber


Nach kurzer Absprache machen wir folgendes:

So lange der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll und bis jetzt ist lassen wir alles weiterlaufen und schließen mal nicht als "Corona-Revival-Thread". Das bedeutet aber ebenfalls, dass sobald es wieder ausartet das Experiment schnell wieder beendet wird bzw. schnell und härter als üblich durchgegriffen wird.


@Topic:
Ich bin erstaunt dass der überwiegende Teil hier von nennenswerten Folgen berichtet. Ich hab am 17. April eine Dosis BioNtech bekommen (Prio2 weil ich meine Oma häuslich pflege) und davon gemerkt habe ich: Null Komma gar nix. Nicht mal die Einstichstelle hat gejuckt. Nix.

Am 29.05. bekomme ich Nummser zwei was ja im Mittel etwas schlimmer sein soll da ja schon eine echte Immunantwort auf ein dann bekanntes Protein stattfindet (16% sollen kurz Fieber bekommen). Ich bin gespannt ob ich davon irgendwas bemerke.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Außer der bundesweit gültigen Rufnummer 116117 gibt es für SH und HH keine andere Anlaufstelle, als den Online-Auftritt. In den letzten Wochen wurde es besser, weil dann auch die Arztpraxen mit dabei waren, aber als meine Mum Ende Februar/Anfang März ihren Termin haben wollte, gab es *ausschließlich* die (selbstgemachte...) Internetseite.
Am Telefon wurde meine Mutter direkt abgewiegelt mit dem Verweis auf www.impfen-sh.de 
Aber dieses "System" wurde ja schon sehr oft kritisiert und behandelt in den Medien.

Nach dem Motto: Alle ab 70 dürfen! Aber keiner ab 70 *kann* (es)! 

PS: Verdammt, direkt nach dem Beitrag von @Incredible Alk drifte ich hier schon langsam ins OT ab


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

@chill_eule
Deinen Beitrag kann man als Troubleshooting für SH betrachten. Aktuelle Impfquote nach Bundesländern:








						Coronavirus-Impfquote nach Bundesländern 2022 | Statista
					

Die Impfquote gegen das Coronavirus zeigt den Fortschritt bei der Durchimpfung der Bevölkerung der einzelnen Bundesländer.




					de.statista.com
				



Der Impfturbo wurde angezündet, es geht zügig voran


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

Ich bin heute das zweite mal mit Biontech geimpft worden.
( Ich gehöre zur Risikogruppe und arbeite außerdem in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Dort sind jetzt 85% geimpft. Der Rest wollte oder konnte aus medizinischen Gründen nicht.)
Bisher habe ich nur Schmerzen an der Einstichstelle.
Bei der ersten Impfung hatte ich am zweiten und dritten Tag starke Müdigkeit.
Aber Fieber und dergleichen nicht.
Mal abwarten ob hier noch was kommt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> (Ich gehöre zur Risikogruppe


Ich auch (abgeschlossenes IT-Studium).

1 mal mit Moderna geimpft vorige Woche.
Nebenwirkungen: fast nichts (Ziehen im Arm eine Nacht lang).

Ich habe heute meine Nachbarn zum Impfzentrum gefahren, da waren plötzlich Taschenkontrollen angesagt.
Da hat wohl die Lage im Nahen Osten mit reingespielt.

Unser Bundesland ist zwar ziemlich lahm bei der Erstimpfung aber Spitze bei der Zweitimpfung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts. Kann inzwischen jeder hin? Ich dachte, es gibt immer noch die Prioritätenliste.



AZ und seit kurzem Johnson kann jeder haben, aber die Prioritätenliste für die anderen Impfstoffe müsste mittlerweile auch überall bei Stufe 3 sein (wie eigentlich schon für Anfang 2. Quartal geplant...) und die Kriterien dafür wurden so erweitert, dass mittlerweile weniger als die Hälfte der Bevölkerung in Stufe 4/Rest sein dürfte. Unter anderem kannst du dich mit Priorität impfen lassen, wenn du Steuerprüfer bist, an der Kasse arbeitest, Asthma hast (Stärke egal), als Mitarbeiter der meisten Bundesbehörden (auch im Home Office) oder wenn du mit vielen anderen Leuten zusammen in einer kleinen Wohnung lebst.

Resultat scheint aber auch zu sein, dass die Wartelisten jetzt rammelvoll sind und man als Stufe3ler trotzdem ewig auf Termine warten muss. Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach den Hausarzt nach Astrazeneca frage, aber dummerweise entspricht die Kombination aus den damit häufigen Nebenwirkungen und allgemeinen Beschwerden, die ich Aufgrund einer Vorerkranung habe, ziemlich exakt die Symptome der gefürchteten Sinus-Venen-Thrombose. Wenn ich mir das Zeug spritzen lasse, habe ich also eine 50% Garantie für Todesangst. Die dann zwar mit einer 10000:1-Chance unbegründet ist, aber hey: Wenn man erstmal Angst hat interessiert man sich nicht mehr für Statistik.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> abgeschlossenes IT-Studium


Dann sitzt du doch eh nur im Keller und hast keinen Kontakt zu anderen Menschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann sitzt du doch eh nur im Keller und hast keinen Kontakt zu anderen Menschen.


Jetzt nicht mehr als Pensionär.
Da hat man nicht viel Zeit.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich auch (abgeschlossenes IT-Studium).


Wieso erwähnst du das IT-Studium?  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Resultat scheint aber auch zu sein, dass die Wartelisten jetzt rammelvoll sind und man als Stufe3ler trotzdem ewig auf Termine warten muss. Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach den Hausarzt nach Astrazeneca frage, aber dummerweise entspricht die Kombination aus den damit häufigen Nebenwirkungen und allgemeinen Beschwerden, die ich Aufgrund einer Vorerkranung habe, ziemlich exakt die Symptome der gefürchteten Sinus-Venen-Thrombose. Wenn ich mir das Zeug spritzen lasse, habe ich also eine 50% Garantie für Todesangst. Die dann zwar mit einer 10000:1-Chance unbegründet ist, aber hey: Wenn man erstmal Angst hat interessiert man sich nicht mehr für Statistik.


Wenn du weißt, dass das Risiko für Sinus-Venen-Thrombosen, bei dir erhöht ist, würde ich von Astra abraten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wieso erwähnst du das IT-Studium?


Wegen der Risikogruppe.
IT oder EDV, wie es bei mir noch hieß, liegen ganz dicht neben dem Wahnsinn.

Ohne mindestens einen an der Klatsche kann man den Beruf überhaupt nicht ausüben.

Und die Hochschulen sind nach wie vor die besten Lieferanten für die Irrenhäuser.

Das lief bei uns zum Bergfest mit Bild vom Audimax:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j0UAXn2lq3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Und wir lagen an der Umgehungsstraße ... .


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wegen der Risikogruppe.
> IT oder EDV, wie es bei mir noch hieß, liegen ganz dicht neben dem Wahnsinn.


Aber ist da nicht die Möglichkeit für Home-Office gegeben?
(wenn man nicht gerade System-Administrator ist und sich um Firmenrechner kümmern muß)


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ohne mindestens einen an der Klatsche kann man den Beruf überhaupt nicht ausüben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ist da nicht die Möglichkeit für Home-Office gegeben?
> (wenn man nicht gerade System-Administrator ist und sich um Firmenrechner kümmern muß)


Als Service-Ing. mußt Du halt die Geräte vor Ort in Stand setzen.
Home-Office geht da nicht.

Ist auch nicht nötig in einem kleinen Laden, wie meiner war (2 Mann-Firma).
Da kann man mit Kundenabstand und Desinfektion schon Corona fern halten.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Als Service-Ing. mußt Du halt die Geräte vor Ort in Stand setzen.
> Home-Office geht da nicht.
> 
> Ist auch nicht nötig in einem kleinen Laden, wie meiner war (2 Mann-Firma).
> Da kann man mit Kundenabstand und Desinfektion schon Corona fern halten.


Es ist ja nicht so das ich dir die Impfung nicht gönne.
Ich hatte vorher nur nicht dran gedacht, dass die IT Leute auch eine höhere Priorisierung haben, bzw höherer Gefahr einer Ansteckung ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher nur nicht dran gedacht, dass die IT Leute auch eine höhere Priorisierung haben, bzw höherer Gefahr einer Ansteckung ausgesetzt sind.


Es geht wohl um die Ausfälle, bei Ausfall der EDV.

So ein paar kleine Vorerkrankungen habe ich auch noch, und da bin ich halt drangekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt, dass das Risiko für Sinus-Venen-Thrombosen, bei dir erhöht ist, würde ich von Astra abraten.



Das Risiko für die Nebenwirkung ist bei mir nicht erhöht, deswegen gibt es objektiv kein Argument dagegen (auch wenn ich allgemein nicht zur über-60-Empfehlungsgruppe gehöre). Aber die meisten fühlen sich nach der Impfung mit AZ 1-2 Tage mieß und wenn ich mich körperlich mieß fühle, verspüre ich oft ähnliche (milde) Symptome, wie sie für die Sinus-Venen-Thrombosen genannt werden. Natürlich habe ich die dann nicht und ich bin es auch gewohnt, mit diesem Wehwechen umzugehen. Aber wenn man sich auf einmal in einer Situation befindet, in der das gewohnte Wehwechen Symptom eines tödlichen Problems sein könnte...  .


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> 1 mal mit Moderna geimpft vorige Woche.
> Nebenwirkungen: fast nichts (Ziehen im Arm eine Nacht lang).



Bei mir ist es knapp 2 Wochen her und ich hatte auch nur ein drücken im Arm.
Meine Mutter war letztes Wochenende dran und bei ihr wurde die Stelle richtig rot und heiß, und hatte nach ein paar Tagen angefangen zu jucken.

Hatten beide Moderna.

Eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Stück abwarten, aber mein Mutter hatte gedrängt, dass wenn ich jetzt noch keinen Termin gebucht habe dann auch keinen mehr bekommen werde, wenn die Prio 3 komplett dran ist. Bin selbst mehr oder weniger zwischen Prio 2 und 3.

Ob Moderna oder Biontech konnte man sich in Brandenburg nicht aussuchen. Was man bekommt stand erst da, nachdem der Termin gebucht wurde.

Aber man kann ja auch auf Biontech bei der Drittimpfung im Winter hoffen.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## Olstyle (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher nur nicht dran gedacht, dass die IT Leute auch eine höhere Priorisierung haben,


Bei den Themen gibt es eh relativ viel Spielraum und natürlich auch etwas Gemauschel.
Der erste geimpfte nicht Mediziner im Bekanntenkreis ist Aussendienstler bei einem Medizintechnik Unternehmen. Niemand braucht ihn um die Pandemie zu bekämpfen, aber er ist halt als Mitarbeiter dieses Unternehmens mit rein gerutscht. Ein Anderer darf als "Systemrelevant" dazu gezwungen werden im Büro zu arbeiten weil sein Arbeitgeber Heizungen herstellt (wo er dran entwickelt, aber die Unterscheidung zwischen Entwicklung und Produktion hat dort keiner gemacht).
Währenddessen sind 100% der Ärzte im Charité mit Biontech geimpft weil die dort kein Bock auf was anderes hatten, selbst wenn das schneller gegangen wäre, und ihre Familie haben die natürlich gleich mit geimpft (Aussagen einer Ärztin in selbiger aus dem Bekanntenkreis).

Alles keine tragischen Vorkommnisse weil am Ende eh nur zählt möglichst viele zu Impfen, aber doch mit Grund warum mancher unerwartet schon dran war.
Persönlich gehe ich eigentlich fest davon aus meine Einzeldosis am Ende von der Betriebsärztin zu bekommen. Als drittgrößter Arbeitgeber der Stadt wird von dort einfach mehr Druck ausgeübt werden als vom Hausarzt.


----------



## JePe (13. Mai 2021)

Nice to have waere, wenn jeder zu seinen individuellen Erfahrungen auch noch Geschlecht und Alter angeben wuerde - so ist die Aussagefaehigkeit doch eher ueberschaubar.

Meine Frau (29) war im Maerz mit Moderna bereits durchgeimpft - und hatte (insbesondere nach der Zweitimpfung auch heftig) so ziemlich alle Nebenwirkungen, die so kolportiert werden. Uebelkeit, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen, Fieber, Roetung der Einstichstelle, Schuettelfrost, etc.

Ich habe den Ersttermin am naechsten Freitag, werde entweder BioNTech oder Moderna bekommen und hoffe, dass ich glimpflicher davonkomme. Ehrlicherweise bin ich aber auch ´ne Schippe aelter, was vermutlich helfen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2021)

Wobei ich Mitte 20 bin und von meinem Moderna nicht viel gemerkt hab. Allerdings ist sind zur Zweitimpfung noch ein paar Wochen.

Ist halt auch die Frage, ob ggf. heftigere Reaktionen auf die Erstimpfung möglicherweise darauf hindeuten, dass das Immunsystem schon Kontakt zu dem Virus hatte.

Hier ist ein ganz interessanter Artikel zur Mischung von Impfstoffen:








						Was wissen wir zur Impfstoff-Kombination "Mix and Match"
					

Als erste Impfdosis Astrazeneca, als zweite Biontech oder Moderna: Das empfiehlt die STIKO jetzt für alle Menschen unabhängig vom Alter. Der Grund: Die Kreuzimpfung sei effektiver als eine doppelte Gabe von AstraZeneca. Doch wie sicher ist dieses "Mix and Match" Verfahren?




					www.swr.de


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist halt auch die Frage, ob ggf. heftigere Reaktionen auf die Erstimpfung möglicherweise darauf hindeuten, dass das Immunsystem schon Kontakt zu dem Virus hatte.


Das ist zwar möglich, aber da es dröfzigtausend Gründe gibt warum ein Individuum wie auf eine Impfung reagiert (die größtenteils unbekannt sind deswegen müssen wir ja Studien mit zigtausend probanden machen zur Zulassung...) kannste da niemals eine Kausalität ableiten.

Statistisch gesehen werden Personen deren Immunsystem das Spikeprotein bereits kennt (egal ob aus Erstimpfung oder vom echten Virus) stärker auf den erneuten Kontakt reagieren - weswegen bei der BNT-Zweitimpfung beispielsweise deutlich öfter kurzes Fieber auftritt als bei der Erstimpfung. Aber deswegen kannste nicht umgekehrt darauf schließen, dass jemand mit starker Reaktion auf die Erstimpfung bereits Kontakt mit dem Virus gehabt haben könnte.



JePe schrieb:


> Nice to have waere, wenn jeder zu seinen individuellen Erfahrungen auch noch Geschlecht und Alter angeben wuerde - so ist die Aussagefaehigkeit doch eher ueberschaubar.


Um das zu ergänzen zu meinem "Nix gemerkt von BNT": Männlich, 35, keine Vorerkrankungen, offenbar ein sehr potentes Immunsystem geerbt (sowohl ich als auch mein Vater und meine Großväter sind (/waren) nur extrem selten krank und haben von Impfungen nie groß irgendwas gespürt).


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Nice to have waere, wenn jeder zu seinen individuellen Erfahrungen auch noch Geschlecht und Alter angeben wuerde - so ist die Aussagefaehigkeit doch eher ueberschaubar.


Männlich, 45 Jahre alt. Mit Biontech zweimal geimpft. Keine Nebenwirkungen.
Aber eine Menge Erkrankungen auch chronisch.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts. Kann inzwischen jeder hin? Ich dachte, es gibt immer noch die Prioritätenliste.


Ich schließe mich an.
-Risikopatient
- Kein Home Office
-Systemrelevantes Unternehmen/Job (KRITIS)
- Drei verschiedenen Wartelisten

Keinerlei Rückmeldung. 

Bei uns kann zu den Hausärzten inzwischen jeder hin. Bringt nur nichts ohne Impfstoff.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an.
> -Risikopatient
> - Kein Home Office
> -Systemrelevantes Unternehmen/Job (KRITIS)
> ...


In welchem Bundesland? In Hamburg lohnt sich nicht auf den Wartelisten zu sein. Sobald man impfberechtigt ist, ist es einfacher Online einen Termin zu buchen. Man muss dauernd jede 10 Minuten auf F5 drücken, aber es klappt gut.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> In welchem Bundesland? In Hamburg lohnt sich nicht auf den Wartelisten zu sein. Sobald man impfberechtigt ist, ist es einfacher Online einen Termin zu buchen. Man muss dauernd jede 10 Minuten auf F5 drücken, aber es klappt gut.


Bayern
Genauer: Raum München


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bayern
> Genauer: Raum München


Wahrscheinlich kennst du die Seite schon, aber trotzdem:








						Coronavirus: Impfung - Bayerisches Staatsministerium für Gesundheit und Pflege
					

Bayerisches Staatsministerium




					www.stmgp.bayern.de
				




P.S.: Auf dem Werbefoto gibt es 4 Links- und einen Rechtshänder, ungewöhlich..


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei uns kann zu den Hausärzten inzwischen jeder hin. Bringt nur nichts ohne Impfstoff.


In den USA ist es genau umgekehrt. Impfstoff ohne Ende aber keiner will mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den USA ist es genau umgekehrt. Impfstoff ohne Ende aber keiner will mehr.


Die sind ja schon weiter als wir.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die sind ja schon weiter als wir.


Korrekt, aber wenn die USA Impfdosen  übrig haben. könnten sie welche abgeben. Machen sie aber nicht.


----------



## Johnny05 (16. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gestern am 15.05.2021 meine Erst - Impfung erhalten , meine Frau ist nächste Woche dran . Impfstoff war AstraZeneca und Ich habe bis jetzt keinerlei Nebenwirkungen . Unser Hausarzt hat die Priorisierung aufgehoben und impft jetzt alles was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist . Ich werde also spätestens ab heute Abend von Bill Gates ferngesteuert .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Korrekt, aber wenn die USA Impfdosen  übrig haben. könnten sie welche abgeben. Machen sie aber nicht.


Wir würden sie sogar bezahlen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2021)

Also von der zweiten Biontech-Impfung hatte ich 0 gemerkt. Ausser das mir am selben Tag der Arm weh tat.
Aber das ist wohl normal wenn das Zeug tief in den Muskel gespritzt wird.
Ich lasse wenn die 15 Tage um sind bei meinen Hausarzt noch einen Antikörpertest machen.
Weil mich interessiert wie hoch  die Immunantwort ist.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

Hab letzte Woche meine erste Spritze mit Moderna erhalten (m/26). Mir tat etwa zwei Tage der Arm an der Einstichstelle weh und der Lymphknoten in der Achsel am Impf-Arm war etwas angeschwollen. Mehr hab ich auch nicht gespürt. Mal sehen, wie die Zweitimpfung ausfällt, aber bis dahin dauert es bei mir noch ein wenig.


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2021)

Ich bin kurz vor der Rente, gerade Reste-Moderna auf Zuruf bekommen.
Zwei Tage leichte Schmerzen im Arm. Bin auf die 2. Impfung gespannt.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Mai 2021)

Ich habe meine Erstimpfung mit Astra weg. Als in Sachsen jegliche Priorisierung aufgehoben wurde hat es ganze 3 Tage bis zum Termin gedauert. Meine Frau ist heute dran. Bei ihr hat es eine Woche gedauert weil ein Termin abgesagt wurde. 

Ich war am Abend etwas schlapp und ich konnte nicht auf dem linken Arm schlafen weil es etwas weh tat. Morgens dann ne IBU und einen Energiedrink und der Motor drehte wieder hoch. Also alles bestens. Mitte Juli kommt dann die zweite Spritze.


----------



## Eckism (18. Mai 2021)

Kann man sich die Spritze auch in ne Arschbacke geben lassen? Autofahren und arbeiten mit armschmerzen ist shice.


----------



## TrueRomance (18. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Spritze auch in ne Arschbacke geben lassen? Autofahren und arbeiten mit armschmerzen ist shice.


Armschmerzen wäre etwas übertrieben. Tat nur weh wenn die Stelle berührt wird.
Ich denke Druckschmerzen im Hintern sind beim Autofahren deutlich unangenehmer.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (18. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Spritze auch in ne Arschbacke geben lassen? Autofahren und arbeiten mit armschmerzen ist shice.


Po wird heute nicht mehr geimpft, weil der Ischiasnerv getroffen werden könnte und in den Impfzentren wäre das auch etwas unpraktisch (beim Hausarzt ginge das wohl eher). 
Oberschenkel wäre aber noch eine mögliche Alternative.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Spritze auch in ne Arschbacke geben lassen? Autofahren und arbeiten mit armschmerzen ist shice.


Lass dir doch ein Placebo geben.


----------



## Eckism (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lass dir doch ein Placebo geben.


Na klar...ich lass mir auch noch aus Spaß ne Spritze reinjagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Spritze auch in ne Arschbacke geben lassen?


Naja, es muss nur intramuskulär erfolgen, welcher Muskel ist theoretisch egal. Ob du deinen Arzt davon überzeugen kannst woanders hin zu pieksen ist ne andere Frage. Die Schulter ist deswegen erste Wahl weil man da sonst nix kaputtmachen kann und Schmerzen an der Stelle am wenigsten im Alltag stören.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2021)

#UPDATE#

Impfung so 15:45. (Meine erste Impfung gegen Covid, Impfstoff Astra.)
Leichtes Zwicken, bissel Kopfweh, denke mir so: Hypochonder nicht so.

Heute so ab 0:00.

Es wird kalt.
Dann ab ~03:00 Schüttelfrost + Fieber bis so 08:00. Leichtes Kopfdrücken.
Einstichstelle schmerzt/drückt.

~07:00
Nach abkühlen so ~38°.
Verschwitzt, aber es geht mir gut. Keine wirklichen Probleme.

~09:00
Später tun mir jetzt alle Gelenke weh.
Alle größeren Muskeln, Rücken, Ober+Unterarme schmerzen.
Kopf fühlt sich vernebelt an.

Jetzt, 20:00 erste Mahlzeit des Tages.

Update:
Tag 2. Es schmerzen alle Gelenke an Brustkorb. Auch die Fingerknöchel.
Beide Arme schmerzen. Vor allem Die Muskeln in Ober+Unterarmen, Rücken und Hals.
Die Halswirbel/Nacken schmerzen.

Mein Magen/Darm spinnt etwas.
Ich schwitze, wohl noch Fieber.

Tag 3.
Mir ist noch etwas warm, mein Magen etwas verstimmt.
Die Einstichstelle meldet sich bei Kontakt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2021)

Oha, da hat dich die Nummer 2 aber wesentlich härter als die erste getroffen.
Immerhin kannste dir sicher sein dass es gewirkt hat. Dein Immunsystem hatte offenbar doch kurz Panik.


----------



## Pu244 (18. Mai 2021)

Nachdem ich Anfang Mai erfahren habe, dass man meinen fetten Hintern nicht auf der Intensivstation möchte, habe ich bei der Impfhotline (Hessen) angerufen und einen Termin per Post erhalten. Am Sonntag war dann um 12 die erste Impfung (BioNTech). Es hat nach gut 3h angefangen ein wenig weh zu tun, aber nicht sonderlich schlimm. In der Nacht habe ich es dann gemerkt, wenn ich mich auf den Arm gelegt habe. Nach etwas über einem Tag war dann auch schon alles vorbei, etwa halb so schlimm, wie vor etwas über 10 Jahren die Hepatitisimpfung. Meine Oma wurde einige Zeit vor mir geimpft und hatte keine Probleme mit BioNTech.

Ich bin mit dem Impfstoff voll zufrieden, am 27.6 ist die zweite Impfung.

Ach ja: Attest nicht vergessen. Mir wurde von der Hotline gesagt, dass eine Bestätigung eines Arztes über das Gewicht auch reicht. Also habe ich mir das ganze dann vom Arzt im Blutspendezentrum bestätigen lassen, wenn man schon mal da ist, dann nimmt man es auch mit. Sie haben es akzeptiert (meine Wampe spricht für sich), aber ein Attest wäre dem Impfzentrum lieber gewesen.


----------



## Research (18. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oha, da hat dich die Nummer 2 aber wesentlich härter als die erste getroffen.
> Immerhin kannste dir sicher sein dass es gewirkt hat. Dein Immunsystem hatte offenbar doch kurz Panik.


Das war die erste Impfung. (Astra)
Astra knallt wohl beim ersten mal. Bion beim 2.

Hatte wohl so Richtung März 2020 einmal Covid. Nur ohne Tests.... Weiß keiner ob ich es hatte.


----------



## taks (20. Mai 2021)

24h Stunden nach der zweiten Biontech-Impfung: Nichts


----------



## Research (20. Mai 2021)

taks schrieb:


> 24h Stunden nach der zweiten Biontech-Impfung: Nichts


Mein richtiger Hausarzt meine zu mir: So nach ~8h geht es bei den Meisten los.
Also Diejenigen die "Krank" werden.
Man fühlt sich auch krank. Nur ohne verstopfte Nase und Co.


----------



## Johnny05 (20. Mai 2021)

Update nach 5 Tagen der ersten Impfung mit AstraZeneca . Mir gehts gut , keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen . Am letzten Sonntag war Ich hundemüde und die Einstichstelle schmerzte ein wenig bis gestern , sonst nix . Abwarten auf die zweite Dosis in 6 Wochen .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe heute mal erfahren was diejenigen welche Schnelltests anbieten und durchführen pro Test abrechnen können. Das sind ca. 20 Euro pro Test. Wenn die 100 Personen am Tag testen sind das schon 2000 Euro.
So kann man auch sein Geld damit machen.
Und es wurde vor ein paar Tagen im Fernsehen gesagt, dass diese Tests nur 60-70% zuverlässig sind. Das heisst das von 100 Personen 30-40 Personen mit Corona durchschlüpfen können. Das Problem ist, dass diejenigen ohne große Symptome, meistens eine geringe Virenlast haben welche vom Test nicht erkannt wird. Sie aber trotzdem ansteckend sind.

Auch wenn man geimpft ist kann man noch Corona bekommen. Aber wohl mit milderen Symptomen. Ansteckend kann man wohl auch noch sein. Wobei mein Hausarzt meinte, dass bei Biontech-Impfungen, die Ansteckungsgefahr wohl sehr gering sein soll.

Ich bin mal gespannt wann endlich wirksame Medikamente auf den Markt kommen. Einige Experten rechnen ja mit Ende des Sommers/Herbstanfang. Die sind dann vor allem für diejenigen interessant, welche sich nicht impfen lassen wollen.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sind ca. 20 Euro pro Test


Was prinzipiell nichts ist. Der Test kostet Geld, die Mitarbeiter kosten Geld, die Verwaltung der Daten, Papier, Schreibkram, Masken, etc.
Also lukrativ ist das nicht.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was prinzipiell nichts ist. Der Test kostet Geld, die Mitarbeiter kosten Geld, die Verwaltung der Daten, Papier, Schreibkram, Masken, etc.
> Also lukrativ ist das nicht.


Das können diejenigen abrechnen die die Tests durchführen. Ob sie das wirklich kosten sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn man damit nichts verdienen könnte, würden sich nicht die ganzen Apotheken usw freiwillig dafür anbieten. Samariter sind das nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das können diejenigen abrechnen die die Tests durchführen. Ob sie das wirklich kosten sei mal dahingestellt.


Ich schätze jetzt mal, dass so ein Test 5 bis 10 Euro im EK kostet. Der Mitarbeiter kostet auch mindestens 12 Taler/h + Arbeitgeberanteil und der ganze Kram muss archiviert werden.

Eine Apotheke macht das neben dem Hauptgeschäft als zusätzliche Einnahme, da ist das Ok.
Für alle Einzelhändler, andere Unternehmer die vor der Geschäftsstelle ein Zelt aufstellen nutzen wahrscheinlich Dienstleister und da entstehen mehr Kosten als Einnahmen. Da sind 20 Taler nichtmal ausreichend für die Selbstkosten.
Die, die die Tests durchführen verdienen natürlich daran, sonst würden sie es nicht machen. Die verdienen aber nicht an den 20 Taler/Test. Die verdienen an der Dienstleistung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an.
> -Risikopatient
> - Kein Home Office
> -Systemrelevantes Unternehmen/Job (KRITIS)
> ...



Willkommen im Club (bis auf Home Office, das klappt bei mir zumindest zeitweilig). Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, als endlich Gruppe 3 an die Reihe kam und ich zum ersten Mal in dem Schlammassel irgend eine Chance gebabt hätte, irgend einen kleinen Vorteil von dem Schlamassel zu bekommen (kein Kurzarbeitergeld, keine zusätzliche Freizeit, keine Entschädigungen/Hilfen/Unterstützung... für gar nichts, Home Office selbst erkämpft, Mehrbelastungen dadurch geschultert, gefühlt als einziger AHA-Regeln eingehalten, auch bei Lockerungen nicht an die Spitze der neuen Inzidenz-Charts gesprungen, sondern freiwillig weiter auf sich aufgepasst,...) und dann schaffen diejenigen, die selbst alle Priogruppe 1 oder 2 waren, Priogruppe 3 einfach ab und führen kurz vor der Durchimpfung von 2 alle anderen zu Rest zusammen. Und führen im gleichen Zuge noch eine rechtliche Besserstellung für etwas-weniger-ansteckend-weil-Geimpfte ein.
Merke: Solidarität ist, wenn 14 Monate lang Rücksicht übst und dich selbst kasteiest, damit die besonders Schützenswerten sicherer sind und dann einen Arschtritt von denen bekommst.




TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ich schätze jetzt mal, dass so ein Test 5 bis 10 Euro im EK kostet. Der Mitarbeiter kostet auch mindestens 12 Taler/h + Arbeitgeberanteil und der ganze Kram muss archiviert werden.



Der Test kostet bei uns in der Apotheke 7 € im Verkauf, also wird es unter 5 € im Einkauf sein und wenn man die 15 Minuten Warten mit was sinnvollem füllt (z.B. dem nächsten Patienten), braucht man 5-10 Minuten für die Umsetzung. Zu dokumentieren und archivieren ist bei den Selbsttests gar nichts, weil die jeder für sich macht, da muss maximal eine Bestätigung am Ende ausgehändigt werden. Heißt also pro Tester wenigens 6, bei guter Organisation/Fließbandabfertigung und/oder Mithilfe der zu Testenden auch 12 Kunden pro Stunde möglich zu einer Stückmarge von je 15 €. Wenn man keine vollwertige Apothekerin oder ausgebildete Krankenschwester dahinstellt, sind also bis zu 150 € Nettogewinn pro Stunde und Mitarbeiter möglich, wenn man keine extra Räumlichkeiten anmietet. Aber auch die sollten bei der momentan gigantischen Nachfrage nach Gewerberäumen in wie-ausgetorbener Lage zur Zwischenmiete spottbillig sein.
Das ergibt eine Gewinnspanne, von der selbst Vertragswerkstätten deutscher Automarken nur träumen können.


----------



## pedi (22. Mai 2021)

heute in einer woche zweitimpfung mit B/P.
beim ersten mal überhaupt keine probleme gehabt.
bin risikopatient.
71 jahre und altersdiabetes.


----------



## Olstyle (22. Mai 2021)

Wie erwartet kam das erste Impfangebot gestern vom Arbeitgeber. Also zumindest darf ich mich da jetzt offiziell anstellen, wann die Betriebsärztin wie viel Impfstoff bekommt ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. Mai 2021)

C


----------



## Lotto (22. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Was prinzipiell nichts ist. Der Test kostet Geld, die Mitarbeiter kosten Geld, die Verwaltung der Daten, Papier, Schreibkram, Masken, etc.
> Also lukrativ ist das nicht.


Also hier gibt 2-3 Fitnessstudios die umgestellt haben von Fitness-Betrieb auf Schnelltestzentrum. Scheint sich also doch zu lohnen.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Also hier gibt 2-3 Fitnessstudios die umgestellt haben von Fitness-Betrieb auf Schnelltestzentrum. Scheint sich also doch zu lohnen.


Ohne Umstellung würden sie nichts verdienen und hätten dennoch ihre laufenden Kosten. Also ist das nur eine Alternative um die Angestellten nicht in Kurzarbeit schicken zu müssen und wenigstens ein paar Taler zu verdienen. Wenn der Zulauf an Bürgern permanent da ist, verdient man mit den 20 Talern pro Test sicher ein wenig. Aber von "es lohnt sich" kann man da nicht sprechen. Meine Frau hatte letztens einen Auftrag für 20 Taler pro Test und ist froh, dass der Kunde abgesagt hat. Klar, sie arbeitet als Dienstleister da wird anders gerechnet. Dennoch denke ich, dass es für viele nur ein Kompromiss ist.
So ein Fitnessstudio muss sich umorganisieren, das Zeug muss bestellt und abgerechnet werden (da läuft ja auch einiges an Orga im Hintergrund), die Mitarbeiter müssen geschult werden, der Platz für 12 Tests in der Stunde muss erstmal vorhanden sein weil Abstandsregeln eingehalten werden müssen, die Menschen müssen dann auch noch 15 Minuten warten und besetzen Platz. All das verursacht Kosten. Achja, gewerblich müssen die Tests separat entsorgt werden.
Und wenn jemand in dem Raum positiv getestet wird, wirds richtig lustig.

Das sind nur meine Überlegungen dazu, ich kann natürlich völlig falsch liegen und die "Tester" machen einen fetten Reibach.

Zurück zum Thema: meine Frau lebt noch, sie hatte leichtes Fieber und hatte leichte Erkältungssymptome. 
Ab 01.06 dürfen wir wieder ins Fitnessstudio und die erste Impfung reicht um keinen Testbefund vorlegen zu müssen. Finde ich kurios aber uns erleichtert es das Leben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (22. Mai 2021)

Die  Schnelltests sind eine temporäre Lösung für Nichtgeimpfte. Man sollte froh sein, dass so viel Angebot vor Ort vorhanden ist. Den paar Fitness Studios oder Apotheken gönne ich es. Das Ganze wird sich in 1-2 Monaten wieder legen. Die Abrechnung sollte man am Ende machen bzw. bei der Bundestagswahl. Es gibt einen Thread dafür, da würde ich die politischen Entscheidungen kritisieren, nicht hier.





						Neue Bundesregierung 2021 Diskussionsthread
					

aber zumindest innerhalb der Ringe A+B (also reine Stadt Hamburg)  Beim Ring A gehe ich noch mit, aber Ring B ist schon deutlich schlechter angebunden mMn. Wir haben hier halt zwei große Probleme: Einerseits durch die Historie und andererseits vor allem dank der Geographie.  Historisch läuft...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




@ruyven_macaran
Kinder hatten gar nichts zu sagen. Was du als Arschtritt empfindest, wäre für sie durchgehender Prügel, während sie auf dem Boden lagen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2021)

Wobei ja nun zum Glück die Inzidenzen so weit runtergehen, dass in absehbarer Zeit die Testpflicht auch in vielen Orten weg fällt.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ja nun zum Glück die Inzidenzen so weit runtergehen, dass in absehbarer Zeit die Testpflicht auch in vielen Orten weg fällt.


N


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ja nun zum Glück die Inzidenzen so weit runtergehen, dass in absehbarer Zeit die Testpflicht auch in vielen Orten weg fällt.


Ich bin neugierig, welches Bundesland das erste ist, das die Maskenpflicht wieder abschafft.


----------



## Albatros1 (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig, welches Bundesland das erste ist, das die Maskenpflicht wieder abschafft.


D


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gebt uns Steine, gebt uns Holz. Aufs Ergebnis sind wir stolz.


Ich bin für Fleischereifachbetriebe.
Ist das Fleisch  voller Maden, musst du es in Marinade baden.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig, welches Bundesland das erste ist, das die Maskenpflicht wieder abschafft.


Niedersachsen hat bereits etwas verlauten lassen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ja nun zum Glück die Inzidenzen so weit runtergehen, dass in absehbarer Zeit die Testpflicht auch in vielen Orten weg fällt.


Was wohl an zwei Dingen liegt: die verschärften Maßnahmen haben geholfen, bzw es haben sich viele daran gehalten.
Und es halten sich die Menschen langsam häufiger draussen auf.
Der Sommer könnte also ähnlich entspannt wie letztes Jahr werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Niedersachsen hat bereits etwas verlauten lassen.


Sind aber schnell wieder zurück gerudert.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind aber schnell wieder zurück gerudert.


Verdammt, hab mir schon ne Wohnung gesucht


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig, welches Bundesland das erste ist, das die Maskenpflicht wieder abschafft.



Niedersachsen wollte es schon machen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Die Maskenpflicht wieder abschaffen finde ich sehr riskant. Eigentlich sollte man die noch länger beibehalten.
Allerdings nicht für diese widerlichen FFP2 Masken wo man kaum drunter atmen kann und welche oftmals viel zu klein sind.  Und das Gummiband zu straff so das die Ohren abknicken.
OP-Masken sollten reichen. Einige Experten meinten auch, dass der Unterschied im Schutz zwischen beiden Masken sehr gering ist.


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht wieder abschaffen finde ich sehr riskant. Eigentlich sollte man die noch länger beibehalten.


Auch das wird am Ende diskutiert. Geimpfte wollen keine Einschränkungen mehr. Das gilt dann auch für die Maske.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht wieder abschaffen finde ich sehr riskant. Eigentlich sollte man die noch länger beibehalten.
> Allerdings nicht für diese widerlichen FFP2 Masken wo man kaum drunter atmen kann und welche oftmals viel zu klein sind.  Und das Gummiband zu straff so das die Ohren abknicken.
> OP-Masken sollten reichen. Einige Experten meinten auch, dass der Unterschied im Schutz zwischen beiden Masken sehr gering ist.



Die Fremdschutzwirkung ist ähnlich, aber die Eigenschutzwirkung bei FFP2 wesentlich größer. Angebote für nicht-chinesische Kopfgrößen wären der Akzeptanz aber in der Tat förderlich. (Wobei ich immer noch genug sehe, die Dinger trotz "zu kurzer" Gummis bis unters Kinn kriegen).


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Maskenpflicht wieder abschaffen finde ich sehr riskant. Eigentlich sollte man die noch länger beibehalten.
> Allerdings nicht für diese widerlichen FFP2 Masken wo man kaum drunter atmen kann und welche oftmals viel zu klein sind.  Und das Gummiband zu straff so das die Ohren abknicken.
> OP-Masken sollten reichen. Einige Experten meinten auch, dass der Unterschied im Schutz zwischen beiden Masken sehr gering ist.



Ich finde die FFP2-Masken ehrlich gesagt deutlich angenehmer zu tragen und kriege - obwohl ich Raucher bin - nicht viel schlechter Luft als mit einer OP-Maske. Zumindest bei Bürotätigkeit. Und im Büro trage ich FFP2 etwa sieben von achteinhalb Arbeitsstunden eines durchschnittlichen Arbeitstages. Mag aber auch individuell unterschiedlich sein


----------



## -ElCritico- (23. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich finde die FFP2-Masken ehrlich gesagt deutlich angenehmer zu tragen und kriege - obwohl ich Raucher bin - nicht viel schlechter Luft als mit einer OP-Maske. Zumindest bei Bürotätigkeit. Und im Büro trage ich FFP2 etwa sieben von achteinhalb Arbeitsstunden eines durchschnittlichen Arbeitstages. Mag aber auch individuell unterschiedlich sein


Unpopuläre Meinungen:
1. Bei Rauchern ist die Lungenfunktion vermindert. Ihre Lungen nehmen nicht so viel Sauerstoff auf einmal auf.
2. Die meisten Leute tragen ihre FPP2 Masken zu locker, sodass von den Seiten Luft leicht hineinströmt. Beim richtigen Tragen wird es schon nach einer Stunde schwierig, kein Vergleich zu einer OP-Maske. Noch schlimmer wird es, wenn man unterwegs ist.


----------



## RyzA (23. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auch das wird am Ende diskutiert. Geimpfte wollen keine Einschränkungen mehr. Das gilt dann auch für die Maske.


Solange Geimpfte auch ansteckend sind sollten sie weiter Masken tragen.


----------



## Albatros1 (23. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## chill_eule (23. Mai 2021)

Wenn die Maskenpflicht weg fällt, kram ich die Stoffmasken wieder raus und werde die wohl trotzdem in gewissen Situationen tragen, und sei es nur für das "gute" Gefühl 
Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass wir hier auch nach der Pandemie viele Menschen sehen, die weiterhin Maske tragen, ähnlich wie es in vielen asiatischen Ländern schon seit vielen Jahren zum Alltag gehört.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. Mai 2021)

Zugegeben es gibt schon Situationen, wo mir die Masken auf den Wecker gehen, das streite ich gar nicht ab. Zum Beispiel bei langen Bahnfahrten oder beim Einkaufen von Getränkekisten — wenn man sich mit den Dingern anstrengen muss, wird es unangenehm.
Man muss aber auch zugeben, dass man seit der Maskenpflicht so gut wie keinen Schnupfen und Erkältungen mehr hat. Ich würde die Masken daher nicht verteufeln, aber situationsabhängig tragen. Es gibt halt auch einfach Fälle, wo die Masken nutzlos sind, zum Beispiel in kleinen Geschäften, wo ich sowieso der einzige Kunde drin bin ...

Tante Edit meint, wir schweifen vom Thema ab 😅 Eigentlich soll es hier ja um die Impfungen gehen und nicht um Masken ...


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn die Maskenpflicht weg fällt, kram ich die Stoffmasken wieder raus und werde die wohl trotzdem in gewissen Situationen tragen, und sei es nur für das "gute" Gefühl


Ich trage lieber die OP-Masken. Darunter kann ich besser atmen als unter Stoffmasken.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch zugeben, dass man seit der Maskenpflicht so gut wie keinen Schnupfen und Erkältungen mehr hat.


Ich habe auch seit fast 2 Jahren keine Erkältung mehr gehabt.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich würde die Masken daher nicht verteufeln, aber situationsabhängig tragen. Es gibt halt auch einfach Fälle, wo die Masken nutzlos sind, zum Beispiel in kleinen Geschäften, wo ich sowieso der einzige Kunde drin bin ...


Draussen machen die Masken auch nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

Ich muss berufsbedingt FFP2-Maske tragen und laufe damit mehrere hundert Stufen am Tag rauf und runter (Aufzug ist mir zu blöd). 
Wenn man 4 Etagen am Stück läuft, macht sich eine leichte Hypoxie bereits bemerkbar. Theoretisch sollte die Sauerstoffschuld dazu führen, dass mehr Erythrozyten gebildet werden, was eigentlich 7-8 Tage dauern sollte. Merke davon aber selbst nach Monaten noch nichts, auch nicht beim Sport.* *


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ich muss berufsbedingt FFP2-Maske tragen und laufe damit mehrere hundert Stufen am Tag rauf und runter (Aufzug ist mir zu blöd).


Als was arbeitest du denn? Sanitöter?


----------



## Leonidas_I (24. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Als was arbeitest du denn? Sanitöter?


Physio.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Tante Edit meint, wir schweifen vom Thema ab 😅 Eigentlich soll es hier ja um die Impfungen gehen und nicht um Masken ...


Stimmt, daher hier mal eine Wasserstandsmeldung von mir:

Hab immer noch kein Termin, da kein Impfstoff vorhanden ist. 
Ich soll es doch Ende Juni bzw. Anfang Juli nochmals spontan versuchen, wenn bis dahin das Impfzentrum bzw. der Hausarzt sich nicht gemeldet hat. *Slowclap*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merke: Solidarität ist, wenn 14 Monate lang Rücksicht übst und dich selbst kasteiest, damit die besonders Schützenswerten sicherer sind und dann einen Arschtritt von denen bekommst.


Aye, das trifft es ziemlich gut. :/


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich wurde gestern geimpft und mein Vater  direkt mit.. 

Mutter und kleine Schwester waren schon 1 woche  davor und weil ich in der altenpflege arbeite und selben Haushalt sind, bekamen die auch direkt hre Termin. 

Ich und Vater bekamen moderna 

Mutter + Schwester-> biontech


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich und Vater bekamen moderna


Du hast nur ein Placebo bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merke: Solidarität ist, wenn 14 Monate lang Rücksicht übst und dich selbst kasteiest, damit die besonders Schützenswerten sicherer sind und dann einen Arschtritt von denen bekommst.


Immer dieses Mimimi


RyzA schrieb:


> Solange Geimpfte auch ansteckend sind sollten sie weiter Masken tragen.


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wie gering? Aha


RyzA schrieb:


> Draussen machen die Masken auch nicht viel Sinn.


Weswegen diese Regelungen vor Gericht auch sehr oft gekippt worden sind.


----------



## RyzA (25. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wie gering? Aha


Da sind sich die Experten noch nicht einig.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da sind sich die Experten noch nicht einig.


Über den exakten Wert
Über die Richtung ist man sich einig


----------



## Albatros1 (25. Mai 2021)

D


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich wurde gestern geimpft und mein Vater  direkt mit..
> 
> Mutter und kleine Schwester waren schon 1 woche  davor und weil ich in der altenpflege arbeite und selben Haushalt sind, bekamen die auch direkt hre Termin.


Eigentlich hättest du schon viel eher geimpft werden müssen. Oder können.
Ich kenne auch welche die in der Altenpflege arbeiten. Die wurden schon  vor 3-4 Monaten geimpft.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Über den exakten Wert
> Über die Richtung ist man sich einig











						Wie ansteckend sind Corona-Geimpfte? Erste Daten aus Leipzig | MDR.DE
					

Leipziger Mediziner haben an geimpften Krankenhausmitarbeitern untersucht, wie leicht sie sich noch mit Corona anstecken und das Virus weitergeben können. Ergebnis: Ein zu schnelles Ende von Corona-Regeln wäre falsch.




					www.mdr.de
				



Auch das Video dazu ist ganz interessant. Da sich die Viren im Rachenraum austoben, ist die Ansteckungsgefahr scheinbar nicht geringer wenn man geimpft ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

Keine generelle Impfempfehlung für Kinder, auf die Stiko kann man sich verlassen.









						Impfkommission will keine generelle Impfempfehlung für Kinder und Jugendliche aussprechen
					

Die Experten berufen sich auf die unklare Datenlage und wollen nur chronisch Kranken Impfungen empfehlen. Schulöffnungen sollen trotzdem möglich sein.




					app.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

Kinder "verletzen" um Erwachsene zu schützen wird keine Ethikkommission der Welt durch winken, das war eigentlich schon vorher klar.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

@TrueRomance 
Also man hat selbst eine 80 bis 95% geringere Chance sich anzustecken und selbst wenn man sich ansteckt gilt:
Geringere Viruslast->Geringere Ansteckungsgefahr

Zusammen genommen ergibt das eine ganz erheblich geringer Chance andere zu gefährden.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kinder "verletzen" um Erwachsene zu schützen wird keine Ethikkommission der Welt durch winken, das war eigentlich schon vorher klar.


Dann hast du die Debatten hier nicht mitverfolgt. Ich wurde für die Meinung fast gekreuzigt


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kinder "verletzen" um Erwachsene zu schützen wird keine Ethikkommission der Welt durch winken, das war eigentlich schon vorher klar.


Oder Kinder - und Jugendliche auch zu schützen. Denn "Long-Covid" und seine Folgeerkrankungen können auch diese Gruppen betreffen. Auch wenn sie dort seltener auftreten.


----------



## Albatros1 (26. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Debatten hier nicht mitverfolgt. Ich wurde für die Meinung fast gekreuzigt


Dan


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Merke: Solidarität ist, wenn 14 Monate lang Rücksicht übst und dich selbst kasteiest, damit die besonders Schützenswerten sicherer sind und dann einen Arschtritt von denen bekommst.


So fühlt sich das für mich aktuell auch an. Die geforderte Solidarität war für mich nie ein Thema, aber jetzt komme ich mir doch etwas verarscht vor. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und somit ist Covid 19 keine ernste Gefahr und trotzdem habe ich auf vieles verzichtet um die gefährdeteren Personen in meinem Umfeld zu schützen. Jetzt rennen aber ausgerechnet diese Person ohne sich um irgendwas Gedanken zu machen draußen rum und ich sitze wie ein Depp daheim und darf immer noch nichts. Im Endeffekt wäre es von meiner Warte aus sogar klüger gewesen im Freundeskreis ne Corona Party zu machen. Dann hätte ich jetzt die Antikörper und dürfte wieder raus.

Ich meine wie dämlich ist das bitte...

Ich könnte da aktuell nur noch drüber kotzen.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und somit ist Covid 19 keine ernste Gefahr und trotzdem habe ich auf vieles verzichtet um die gefährdeteren Personen in meinem Umfeld zu schützen.


Wenn ich dir jetzt erzähle wie mies es einer Freundin von mir über einige Wochen ging und sie ist nur 24.
Außerdem könnten es auch deine Eltern oder Großeltern sein die du angesteckt hättest. 

Aber jetzt ganz ehrlich: Was hast du persönlich davon wenn andere etwas nicht dürfen? 
Du hast nur mehr Nachteile dadurch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So fühlt sich das für mich aktuell auch an. Die geforderte Solidarität war für mich nie ein Thema, aber jetzt komme ich mir doch etwas verarscht vor. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und somit ist Covid 19 keine ernste Gefahr und trotzdem habe ich auf vieles verzichtet um die gefährdeteren Personen in meinem Umfeld zu schützen. Jetzt rennen aber ausgerechnet diese Person ohne sich um irgendwas Gedanken zu machen draußen rum und ich sitze wie ein Depp daheim und darf immer noch nichts. Im Endeffekt wäre es von meiner Warte aus sogar klüger gewesen im Freundeskreis ne Corona Party zu machen. Dann hätte ich jetzt die Antikörper und dürfte wieder raus.
> 
> Ich meine wie dämlich ist das bitte...
> 
> Ich könnte da aktuell nur noch drüber kotzen.


Ich würde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Ihr werdet eure Impfung innerhalb von 2 Monaten kriegen. In Relation zu den 14 vorangegangenen Monaten  ist das nicht viel mehr. Kurz vorm Ende macht sich natürlich die Frustration breit, aber im Endeffekt schadet die negative Stimmung einem selbst vorm Aufbruch. Bis auf USA, England und Israel sind wir verdammt gut dran als der Rest der Welt. Die meisten Länder haben nicht mal eine 10% Erstimpfquote, wir sind schon bei 50% der Erwachsenen.
Die Menschen sind eben egoistische A****löcher, wenn es darauf ankommt. Es geht darum, aus der Situation das Bestmögliche zu machen. Ich meinerseits bin froh über jeden, der seine Freiheit nach und nach zurückbekommt, ich gönne es ihnen. Das bedeutet auch weniger Einschränkungen allgemein.
Übrigens, es gibt genug Long-Covid Fälle bei 20-35 Jährigen. In Retroperspektive hast du mathematisch gesehen alles richtig gemacht, unter anderem für dich selbst.


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Ihr werdet eure Impfung innerhalb von 2 Monaten kriegen. In Relation zu den 14 vorangegangenen Monaten  ist das nicht viel mehr. Kurz vorm Ende macht sich natürlich die Frustration breit, aber im Endeffekt schadet die negative Stimmung einem selbst vorm Aufbruch. Bis auf USA, England und Israel sind wir verdammt gut dran als der Rest der Welt. Die meisten Länder haben nicht mal eine 10% Erstimpfquote, wir sind schon bei 50% der Erwachsenen.
> Die Menschen sind eben egoistische A****löcher, wenn es darauf ankommt. Es geht darum, aus der Situation das Bestmögliche zu machen. Ich meinerseits bin froh über jeden, der seine Freiheit nach und nach zurückbekomm, ich gönne es ihnen.
> Übrigens, es gibt genug Long-Covid Fälle bei 20-35 Jährigen. In Retroperspektive hast du mathematisch gesehen alles richtig gemacht, unter anderem für dich selbst.


Es wäre halt schön gewesen wenn man jetzt auch selbst was von der geforderten Solidarität zu spüren bekommen würde, aber gut, das ist wohl utopisch.
Was anderes als abzuwarten bleibt mir ja eh nicht...


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Es wäre halt schön gewesen wenn man jetzt auch selbst was von der geforderten Solidarität zu spüren bekommen würde, aber gut, das ist wohl utopisch.
> Was anderes als abzuwarten bleibt mir ja eh nicht...


Was bringt es dir wenn andere jetzt nicht xy machen können. GANZ KONKRET GEFRAGT!


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was bringt es dir wenn andere jetzt nicht xy machen können. GANZ KONKRET GEFRAGT!


Keine Ahnung um was es dir gerade geht 

Für mich gibt es zwei Varianten, entweder alle halten sich noch etwas zurück, das heißt auch die Geimpften und bereits Erkrankten, oder ich sorge dafür das alle sich Impfen lassen können, also auch die Jüngeren.

Das was da aber zuletzt entschieden wurde ist Bullshit.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da sind sich die Experten noch nicht einig.



Das ist richtig. Aber mal ein paar grobe "Leitplanken":
1. Doppelt mit Biontech oder Moderna geimpfte Personen haben einen Impfwirksamkeit von im Schnitt 95% (bei alten Leuten etwas weniger, weil das Immunsystem mit dem Alter leider ohnehin schwächer wird). Sprich: wo sich 100 Ungeimpfte infizieren würden, infizieren sich nur 5 Vollgeimpfte.
2. Laut einer PrePrint-Studie (sprich: noch nicht durch's Peer Review Verfahren durch) aus Israel ist die Viruslast bei trotz vollständiger Impfung Infizierten "um das vierfache" (das interpretiere ich als: "auf 25%") reduziert, dazu scheint auch die Dauer der Infektiösität reduziert zu sein. (Es kursiert auch die Erwähnung einer Studie, ebenfalls aus Israel, derzufolge 90% der vollständig Biontech-Geimpften sterile Immunität aufweisen, also das Virus nicht mehr weitergeben können. Aber dazu habe ich keinen Link gefunden und finde die Aussage sehr schwammig)
3. Das RKI schätzt das Risiko, dass vollständig Geimpfte eine Infektion weitergeben, als geringer ein, als dass asymptomatisch Infizierte mit falsch-negativem Schnelltest das Virus weitergeben.

Klar, wir müssen weitere Forschungsergebnisse abwarten - wobei ich die nicht aus Deutschland erwarten würde, die dt. Wissenschaftseinrichtungen haben sich in der Pandemie ja als quasi lethargisch herausgestellt.
Ansonsten wäre es mir relativ egal mit den Masken. Wie gesagt, mich stören die vergleichsweise wenig. Von daher soll die Maskenpflicht (an den wirklich notwendigen Orten, nicht am Flußufer oder beim Waldspaziergang) meinetwegen für Vollgeimpfte und alle anderen weiter gelten.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung um was es dir gerade geht


Was gewinnst du dadurch, wenn geimpfte Personen mehr dürfen als du?
Also ganz konkret, du musst mir doch jetzt etwas handfestes nennen können.
Einen Nachteil den du dadurch hast.


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was gewinnst du dadurch, wenn geimpfte Personen mehr dürfen als du?
> Also ganz konkret, du musst mir doch jetzt etwas handfestes nennen können.
> Einen Nachteil den du dadurch hast.


Das habe ich doch gar nicht kritisiert. Ich habe kritisiert das von den jungen Leuten Solidarität eingefordert wird um die stärker gefährdeten Gruppen zu schützen, was für mich selbstverständlich ist, nur um jetzt ausgerechnet den Gefährdeten zu erlauben sich wieder dem Risiko auszusetzen, während die jungen Leute weiter daheim sitzen. An der Stelle wäre jetzt halt Solidarität von eben diesen Leuten schön.

Das fühlt sich für mich halt irgendwie blöd an und ich kann gut nachvollziehen wenn einem da langsam die Hutschnur platzt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> wieder dem Risiko auszusetzen, während die jungen Leute weiter daheim sitzen.


Das Risiko ist doch mit Impfungen ein sehr viel geringeres.
Außerdem machst du die Trennung nur bei Alt und Jung.
Was ist mit den Menschen die Monatelang ihre Gesundheit aufs Spiel gesetzt haben weil sie im medizinischen etc
Bereich arbeiten?
Sollen die jetzt mit dir solidarisch sein?

Ich bin auch geimpft, weil ich Feuerwehrmann bin. Bist du jetzt auch solidarisch mit mir und stehst um 3 Uhr in der Nacht auf, ziehst dich an und setzt deine Gesundheit aufs Spiel um anderen zu helfen?


blautemple schrieb:


> An der Stelle wäre jetzt halt Solidarität von eben diesen Leuten schön.


Ja ich frage dich doch:
Welchen Vorteile bringt dir das? Ganz konkret.
Hast du dadurch mehr Geld? Mehr Freizeit? Kannst du dadurch ins Kino gehen?


----------



## chill_eule (26. Mai 2021)

Ähm, man kann doch mit einem aktuellen, negativen Test genau so _Alles_ machen, verstehe die Problematik jetzt gar nicht.
Okay sich testen lassen ist mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden, ja.
Maske und Abstand bleibt ja auch erstmal bestehen.
Oder hab ich irgendein Vorreiter-Bundesland verpasst, dass irgendwo auf Biegen und Brechen die Sau rauslässt??


----------



## JePe (26. Mai 2021)

Ich ahne irgendwie, dass dieser Thread demnaechst dicht sein wird ...

@Topic - 4X, maennlich, am 21. Mai Erstimpfung mit Moderna. Abends dann Muskelkater, Schwellung im Bereich der Einstichstelle und etwas Uebelkeit - ab Samstag kaum noch Samptome und Sonntag gar nichts mehr. Der Typ links von mir im Wartebereich hatte weniger Glueck - hob nach ein paar Minuten die Hand und meinte, es ginge ihm nicht so gut ... und kippte um. Man hat ihn wieder hingesetzt und ihm Schokolade angeboten (von Lindt). Vielleicht wird mir ja naechstes Mal auch komisch  .


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder Kinder - und Jugendliche auch zu schützen. Denn "Long-Covid" und seine Folgeerkrankungen können auch diese Gruppen betreffen. Auch wenn sie dort seltener auftreten.


Selbstschutz ist ein anderes Thema. Dafür kann und sollte man bei ausreichendem Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis auch Kinder impfen.
Aber eben nicht als Abwehrschild für die Erwachsenen. Und das war der (absurde) Vorschlag der jetzt abgelehnt wurde.


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zusammen genommen ergibt das eine ganz erheblich geringer Chance andere zu gefährden.


Laut den Medizinern aus Leipzig ist das aber nicht generell der Fall. Wie bei einer Grippe finden sich im Rachenraum keine Antikörper weswegen sich der Virus hier noch vermehren und weitergegeben werden kann. Es gibt auch gegenteilige Meinungen. Aber genau deswegen sollte man hier nicht etwas vorsichtig agieren.



blautemple schrieb:


> Das was da aber zuletzt entschieden wurde ist Bullshit.


Naja, eigentlich ist es solidarischer als weiter alle zu Hause zu lassen. Denk mal an alle die jetzt wieder öffnen können. Fitnessstudios, Tanzschulen, Kneipen, Geschäfte... Die dürfen endlich wieder arbeiten.


----------



## blautemple (26. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist es solidarischer als weiter alle zu Hause zu lassen. Denk mal an alle die jetzt wieder öffnen können. Fitnessstudios, Tanzschulen, Kneipen, Geschäfte... Die dürfen endlich wieder arbeiten.


Bei mir hat sich halt die letzten Monate doch einiges an Frust und Unverständnis angesammelt und hin und wieder muss ich den halt rauslassen.

Ich will halt so langsam mal wieder unbeschwert am Main mit meinen Freunden Grillen und Badminton spielen, oder so ^^


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2021)

Das geht doch vielen so. Deswegen freu ich mich schon auf meine zweite Impfung im Juli. Es geht ja jetzt gut vorwärts.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich will halt so langsam mal wieder unbeschwert am Main mit meinen Freunden Grillen und Badminton spielen, oder so ^^


Wer nicht  Bei uns sind seit dieser Woche die Restaurants innen wieder offen und am Sonntag bin ich dann das erste mal seit einem halben Jahr wieder in einem. Geht in Deutschland sicherlich auch nicht mehr lange  Z.B. die Schweiz öffnet am Montag ja ihre Restaurants auch in den Innenbereichen wieder.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Mai 2021)

Hier in Süd-Ost Spanien (meine Eltern wohnen hier mittlerweile das halbe Jahr, also halb Urlaub/halb Besuch) sind die Restaurants und Cafés schon lange offen. Dafür durfte man sich zu Hause bis vor kurzem mit gar niemand treffen.
Auch eine Möglichkeit die (Gast-)Wirtschaft am laufen zu halten und imo auch als Maßnahme nachvollziehbar. Mit dem Wirt gibt es da wenigstens eine externe Instanz die Kontakte und Hygieneregeln kontrolliert.
Dafür gibt es absolute Maskenpflicht im öffentlichen Raum, egal wie luftig der ist. 

@Topic: Der Freund eines Bekannten hat nach der zweiten Astra Runde anscheinend gerade richtig Probleme und dicke Kopfschmerzen. Hoffen wir mal dass es nicht die Trombose ist .


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Laut den Medizinern aus Leipzig ist das aber nicht generell der Fall. Wie bei einer Grippe finden sich im Rachenraum keine Antikörper weswegen sich der Virus hier noch vermehren und weitergegeben werden kann. Es gibt auch gegenteilige Meinungen. Aber genau deswegen sollte man hier nicht etwas vorsichtig agieren.


Moment, du betrachtest halt auch nur eine Seite.
Es kommen aber 3 Sachen zusammen:

1. Geimpfte haben eine viel geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit sich zu infizieren
2. Die Virusmenge ist geringer
3. Wenn man trotzdem infiziert ist und man andere Geimpfte trifft siehe 1.

Also mal mit grob getippten Zahlen:
90% weniger Wahrscheinlichkeit sich anzustecken, 50% weniger Wahrscheinlichkeit andere anzustecken
Annahme Ungimpfter Infizierter steckt anderen Ungeimpften an 100%.

Also treffen sich 2 Geimpfte:
1*0,1*0,5*0,1=0,5% Gefahr gegenüber 2 Ungeimpften


----------



## TrueRomance (26. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Moment, du betrachtest halt auch nur eine Seite.
> Es kommen aber 3 Sachen zusammen:


Nope, ich betrachte alle Seiten. Ich verstehe auch genau worauf du hinaus möchtest. Nur sind das bis jetzt alles nur Vermutungen und Annahmen aufgrund von Beobachtungen.
Es gibt nichts handfestes. Es wird oft angenommen, dass...
Corona überträgt sich per Tröpfcheninfektion und wenn im Rachenraum keine Antikörper sind dann kann man m.E. noch Übertrager sein. Auch wenn man selber nicht erkrankt weil im Körper selbst alles gut funktioniert Dank Impfung. Die Virusmenge und damit das Risiko zur Ansteckung anderer ist geringer. Aber ich befürchte nicht in dem Ausmaß wie propagiert. Ich denke das ist Wunschdenken.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass ich Recht habe, auf keinen Fall. Ich hoffe du behältst Recht 
Ich denke immernoch, egal ob geimpft oder nicht, dass wir vorsichtig sein müssen. Aktuell sind "nur" knapp 40% geimpft. Da fehlt noch ne Menge. Und damit wir unsere neu gewonnene Freiheit nicht gleich wieder verlieren, sollten wir weiterhin mit der Maske leben.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Nur sind das bis jetzt alles nur Vermutungen und Annahmen aufgrund von Beobachtungen.


Punkt 2 ja, Punkt 1 ist belegt durch die Studien zur Zulassung der Impfstoffe.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Corona überträgt sich per Tröpfcheninfektion und wenn im Rachenraum keine Antikörper sind dann kann man m.E. noch Übertrager sein.


Sorry das wäre sehr komisch.
Dann wäre man ja auch PCR Positiv obwohl man nicht infiziert wäre. Die Ansicht lehne ich mit meinem Wissensstand ab.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. Mai 2021)

Ich frage mich ja eher, wie die ganze Impferei überhaupt gestemmt werden soll, das bleibt mir einfach rätselhaft 🤷🏻‍♂️
Jetzt sollen ja möglicherweise als nächstes die Jugendlichen geimpft werden, damit die ab September wieder einen normalen Schulalltag haben. Bin ich im Grunde auch dafür.
Dann fallen aber immer noch jede Menge Zweitimpfungen an und im Herbst sind auch schon wieder Erstimpfungen (oder eher Nachimpfungen) fällig, weil der Impfstoff wohl nur 6 bis maximal 12 Monate anhält. 
Wie will man denn da überhaupt im Ring herumkommen? 🤔


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Fremdschutzwirkung ist ähnlich, aber die Eigenschutzwirkung bei FFP2 wesentlich größer.



Beim Eigenschutz ist man aber nur für sich selbst verantwortlich und mit Impfung sollte da das Risiko durch eine OP statt einer FFP2-Maske gegen Null gehen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry das wäre sehr komisch.
> Dann wäre man ja auch PCR Positiv obwohl man nicht infiziert wäre. Die Ansicht lehne ich mit meinem Wissensstand ab.



Und dann müsste auch der Schnelltest deutlich eher anschlagen. Der wird schließlich auch nur im vorderen Teil der Nase gemacht.


Das mit der "Corona-Diktatur" zieht nun selbst bei den Querdenkern  nicht mehr.








						Das Ende der "Querdenker", wie wir sie kennen
					

Auf dem fruchtbaren Krisenboden einer verunsicherten Gesellschaft konnten Wut und Größenwahn der "Querdenker" zunächst gedeihen. Aber jetzt kehrt das Land allmählich zur Normalität zurück - und die Bewegung geht kraftlos ein. Von Olaf Sundermeyer




					www.rbb24.de
				





> Inzwischen sind die ersten Querdenker geimpft. Es lässt sich wohl als Zeichen einsetzender Vernunft deuten.



Daher versucht es der eine ominöse Scheinfirma aktuell mit FakeNews zu Biontech. https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/kontraste/pfizer-impfstoff-influencer-101.html
Einfach damit ihr bescheid wisst, wenn jemand im Bekanntenkreis solche Fakenews weiterverbreitet.

Aber BTT:
Bei meiner Mutter hatte selbst nach über 2 Wochen nach der Modernaimpfung noch der Arm gejuckt. Scheint eine recht seltene Nebenwirkung zu sein. Ich in absehbarer Zeit dann schon mit der zweiten Impfung dran.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So fühlt sich das für mich aktuell auch an. Die geforderte Solidarität war für mich nie ein Thema, aber jetzt komme ich mir doch etwas verarscht vor. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und somit ist Covid 19 keine ernste Gefahr und trotzdem habe ich auf vieles verzichtet um die gefährdeteren Personen in meinem Umfeld zu schützen. Jetzt rennen aber ausgerechnet diese Person ohne sich um irgendwas Gedanken zu machen draußen rum und ich sitze wie ein Depp daheim und darf immer noch nichts. Im Endeffekt wäre es von meiner Warte aus sogar klüger gewesen im Freundeskreis ne Corona Party zu machen. Dann hätte ich jetzt die Antikörper und dürfte wieder raus.
> 
> Ich meine wie dämlich ist das bitte...
> 
> Ich könnte da aktuell nur noch drüber kotzen.



Extrem dämlich...
Wobei ich es von meiner Warte noch einen Schritt weiter sehe, ich fühle mich nämlich keineswegs so sicher wie du (und war auch Prio 3, bis die de facto abgeschafft wurde), das heißt ich habe im Prinzip auch eine kleine Gefahr auf mich genommen, damit andere keine große Gefahr auf sich nehmen müssen. Und aus dank leben die jetzt eine sehr kleine, aber immer noch vorhandene Gefahr aus, und ich warte weiter. In der nächsten Pandemie bin ich dann dafür, dass zur Abwechslung die über-60-Jährigen zu Hause eingesperrt und nach Impfung von deren Kontaktpersonen erstmal alle anderen drankommen. DAS wäre doch auch genau im Sinne von dejenigen, die ganz dringend die Öffnung von Saufgelegenheiten fordern, denn schließlich wären dann zumindest deren Mitarbeiter sicher. Stattdessen setzen wir in Form von Kellnerinnen und Verkäufern jetzt systematisch hundertausende Menschen einer deutlich erhöhten Infektionsgefahr aus, denen gleichzeitig systematisch eine Impfung verweigert wird.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Ihr werdet eure Impfung innerhalb von 2 Monaten kriegen.



Bislang ist die Rede davon, dass es nächsten Monat allgemein kaum Erstimpfungen geben wird und danach sprudelt der Impfstoff auch nicht unbegrenzter Menge. Erklärtes Ziel ist, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, jedem bis Ende Juli ein Impfangebot zu machen, sodass bis Ende August jeder die Chance auf eine Durchimpfung hätte. Aber erreicht wurden die Impfziele bislang noch nie, könnte also auch September-Oktober werden. Verglichen mit 14 Monaten ist das immer noch weniger, aber in den 14 Monaten haben sich wenigstens auch ein paar andere bemüht, das Problem zu verkleinern, während es jetzt nur noch darum zu gehen scheint, sich das Maximum des Möglichen zu erlauben. Oder noch etwas mehr.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber mal ein paar grobe "Leitplanken":
> 1. Doppelt mit Biontech oder Moderna geimpfte Personen haben einen Impfwirksamkeit von im Schnitt 95% (bei alten Leuten etwas weniger, weil das Immunsystem mit dem Alter leider ohnehin schwächer wird). Sprich: wo sich 100 Ungeimpfte infizieren würden, infizieren sich nur 5 Vollgeimpfte.
> 2. Laut einer PrePrint-Studie (sprich: noch nicht durch's Peer Review Verfahren durch) aus Israel ist die Viruslast bei trotz vollständiger Impfung Infizierten "um das vierfache" (das interpretiere ich als: "auf 25%") reduziert, dazu scheint auch die Dauer der Infektiösität reduziert zu sein. (Es kursiert auch die Erwähnung einer Studie, ebenfalls aus Israel, derzufolge 90% der vollständig Biontech-Geimpften sterile Immunität aufweisen, also das Virus nicht mehr weitergeben können. Aber dazu habe ich keinen Link gefunden und finde die Aussage sehr schwammig)
> 3. Das RKI schätzt das Risiko, dass vollständig Geimpfte eine Infektion weitergeben, als geringer ein, als dass asymptomatisch Infizierte mit falsch-negativem Schnelltest das Virus weitergeben.
> ...



Vorsicht: Die Zahlen dürften alle für den Urtyp sein. Für diverse Mutanten muss man natürlich noch abwarten, aber bislang habe ich keine Zahlen über 90 und dafür einige unter 70 gehört. Zudem werden bei uns viele nicht mit 95er Biontech oder 90er Moderna, sondern mit 75er Astraceneca geimpft. Für eine Impfung immer noch kein schlechter Wert und bei entsprechender Verbreitung reicht es auch für die Herdenimmunität, aber man muss diese Zahlen mit den absolut Infizierten verrechnen: Anfang dieser Woche hatten wir ungefähr viermal so viele Infizierte, wie Anfang September, als die zweite Welle losging. Das heißt werd dank Durchimpfung ein um 75% reduziertes Infektionsrisiko pro Kontakt mit einem Infizierten hat, hatte Anfang dieser Woche das gleiche absolute Risiko, wie Anfang September, weil seiner 25% Chance je Kontakt viermal mehr Kontakte mit Infizierten gegenüber standen. Verglichen mit man-kann-nicht-in-den-Urlaub-fahren-Juni-2020 lebt man heute selbst mit 90er Impfschutz unsicherer und sollte somit mindestens alle damals getroffenen Maßnahmen (Abstand halten, Maske in geschlossenen Räumen) weiter praktizieren. Für sich und für andere, denn wer trotz Impfung erkrankt, ist genauso ansteckend wie ein Ungeimpfter und die Chance einer asymptomatischen Erkrankung ist mit Impfung meines Wissens nach sogar höher, die Wahrscheinlichkeit durch Zufall davon zu erfahren mangels Testung Geimpfter gleich null.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es seit 14 Monaten Zeit, das System einfach mal vom Kopf auf die Füße zu stellen: Maßnahmen lockern insgesamt kann man, wenn der R-Wert unter 0,6 liegt. Das Hochfahren von Maßnahmen muss man spätestens dann beginnen, wenn R über 0,8 steigt, denn ehe man die Maßnahmen umgesetzt hat, ist man dann bei R>1. Und es ist epidemologisch gesehen egal, bei welcher Zahl von Erkrankten das besteht: Der Aufwand, um es wieder zurückzudrängen ist immer der gleiche. Also sollte man gegen R>1 auch schon dann was tun, wenn absolut "nur" wenige erkrankt sind. Das macht 0 Mehrarbeit gegenüber "erstmal wachsen lassen", erspart aber Tote, Langzeitgeschädigte und damit schlichtweg auch Belastungen und Kosten, die niemand braucht.
(Ausnahmen gelten nur für Inzidenzen <10, weil es dann langsam schwer wird, ein brauchbares R zu berechnen.)

Und DAS gilt unabhängig von Impfung oder nicht, denn eine Impfung ist schlichtweg nur eine weitere Maßnahme, um Infektionen zu verhindern. Nehmen Infektionen trotzdem zu (R>1), dann ist das Bündel an Maßnahmen offensichtlich nicht gut genug, scheiß egal wie toll man die Impfung findet.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Beim Eigenschutz ist man aber nur für sich selbst verantwortlich und mit Impfung sollte da das Risiko durch eine OP statt einer FFP2-Maske gegen Null gehen.



Jein. Natürlich ist Eigenschutz in erster Linie Privatsache, aber sich selbst zu schützen ist auch der beste Weg um zu verhindern, dass man andere anstecken kann. Denn niemand trägt 24/7 Maske und spätestens das Krankenhauspersonal kann sich dann auch nicht mehr durch Abstand vor einem schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Mutter hatte selbst nach über 2 Wochen nach der Modernaimpfung noch der Arm gejuckt.


Bin bei 4 Biontech😅


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Mutter hatte selbst nach über 2 Wochen nach der Modernaimpfung noch der Arm gejuckt. Scheint eine recht seltene Nebenwirkung zu sein. Ich in absehbarer Zeit dann schon mit der zweiten Impfung dran.



Hab auch Moderna bekommen, bei mir war das Gefühl im Arm noch am selben Abend wieder weg. Aber gut, mein Arm ist auch recht, ähm, stämmig — irgendwas zwischen 42 und 45 cm Umfang sind’s bestimmt  Die könnten mir wahrscheinlich die doppelte Menge in den Muskel spritzen und ich würde noch nicht viel davon spüren, ehrlich gesagt war ich sogar baff, dass die Spritze so schnell leer war


----------



## RyzA (27. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, wie die ganze Impferei überhaupt gestemmt werden soll, das bleibt mir einfach rätselhaft 🤷🏻‍♂️
> Jetzt sollen ja möglicherweise als nächstes die Jugendlichen geimpft werden, damit die ab September wieder einen normalen Schulalltag haben. Bin ich im Grunde auch dafür.
> Dann fallen aber immer noch jede Menge Zweitimpfungen an und im Herbst sind auch schon wieder Erstimpfungen (oder eher Nachimpfungen) fällig, weil der Impfstoff wohl nur 6 bis maximal 12 Monate anhält.
> Wie will man denn da überhaupt im Ring herumkommen? 🤔


Bis im Herbst könnte man damit durch sein wenn das Tempo so bleibt:Digitales Impfquotenmonitoring zur COVID-19-Impfung



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anfang dieser Woche hatten wir ungefähr viermal so viele Infizierte, wie Anfang September, als die zweite Welle losging.


Die Zahlen sind doch stark runtergegangen und die Inzidenzen auch.



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hab auch Moderna bekommen, bei mir war das Gefühl im Arm noch am selben Abend wieder weg. Aber gut, mein Arm ist auch recht, ähm, stämmig — irgendwas zwischen 42 und 45 cm Umfang sind’s bestimmt  Die könnten mir wahrscheinlich die doppelte Menge in den Muskel spritzen und ich würde noch nicht viel davon spüren, ehrlich gesagt war ich sogar baff, dass die Spritze so schnell leer war


Von dem Einstich selber hatte ich auch nichts gemerkt. Aber mir tat danach der Arm ein Tag lang weh.
Und nein, der Armumfang hat damit 0 zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2021)

Vorgestern erste Corona-Impfung mit Astra bekommen. 

Tag der Impfung: Nichts gemerkt.
Tag 1 nach Impfung: Tagsüber über 39°C Fieber, Gelenk- und Gliederschmerzen, total verspannter Nacken, Großteil des Tages schlafend/dösend verbracht
Heute (Tag 2 nach Impfung): Noch unterschwellig Gelenk- und Gliederschmerzen, leichtes Fieber. Beim Arzt gewesen, Krankschreibung bekommen. Gilt als eine normale Impfreaktion und ich soll mich schonen.

Da bin ich mal auf die nächste Impfung in 12 Wochen gespannt, die mit Biontech erfolgen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2021)

Wieso gibt es bei der zweiten Biontech?
Ich dachte das gilt nur für die, die sich vor dem "Stopp" mit Astra haben impfen lassen.


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

I


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es bei der zweiten Biontech?
> Ich dachte das gilt nur für die, die sich vor dem "Stopp" mit Astra haben impfen lassen.


Wurde mir in der Impfstelle von Kielstein gesagt und stand auch so im Aufklärungsbogen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2021)

Gibt für mich ja mal überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja eher, wie die ganze Impferei überhaupt gestemmt werden soll, das bleibt mir einfach rätselhaft 🤷🏻‍♂️
> Jetzt sollen ja möglicherweise als nächstes die Jugendlichen geimpft werden, damit die ab September wieder einen normalen Schulalltag haben. Bin ich im Grunde auch dafür.
> Dann fallen aber immer noch jede Menge Zweitimpfungen an und im Herbst sind auch schon wieder Erstimpfungen (oder eher Nachimpfungen) fällig, weil der Impfstoff wohl nur 6 bis maximal 12 Monate anhält.
> Wie will man denn da überhaupt im Ring herumkommen? 🤔



Entscheidender ist eher eine Impfung im Rest der Welt. Es nützt wenig, wenn die Leute hier bereits die dritte Impfung bekommen um ihr Risiko von 10% auf 5% zu reduzieren, wenn in Entwicklungsländern fast alle Leute noch nicht mal die erste Impfung haben und dann sterben wie die Fliegen.

Hier findet man mal Zahlen zur Bezahlung der ganzen Testzentren:








						Corona-Pandemie: Schnelltests außer Kontrolle
					

Nicht nur Ärzte und Apotheker bieten Bürgertests an, sondern auch Friseure oder Cafébetreiber. Recherchen von WDR, NDR und SZ zeigen, wie unkontrolliert das Ganze abläuft.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Entscheidender ist eher eine Impfung im Rest der Welt. Es nützt wenig, wenn die Leute hier bereits die dritte Impfung bekommen um ihr Risiko von 10% auf 5% zu reduzieren, wenn in Entwicklungsländern fast alle Leute noch nicht mal die erste Impfung haben und dann sterben wie die Fliegen.
> 
> Hier findet man mal Zahlen zur Bezahlung der ganzen Testzentren:
> 
> ...


Wäre aus medizinischer Sicht richtig.
In Bezug auf die Reaktion der Bürger aber kaum in großem Umfang durchsetzbar.
Das schafft leider die Gefahr neuer Mutanten im Ausland die auch zu uns gelangen werden.
So weit denken die meisten aber nicht.

Interessant im Link ein weiterer Beleg, wie mit Corona Geld gemacht werden kann. Dieses Beispiel ist nur eines von vielen.


"Inhaber von MediCan ist der Immobilienunternehmer Oguzhan Can, der bis 2019 auch Aufsichtsratschef des Fussball-Regionalligisten Wattenscheid 09 war. Auf seiner Website coronatest-eu.com finden sich immerhin 54 Testzentren in 36 Städten Deutschlands, Schwerpunkt ist NRW. Viele dieser Teststellen finden sich auf den Parkplätzen von Baumärkten, eine davon auch in Gievenbeck, einem Stadtteil von Münster. Von 8 Uhr morgens an zählen die Reporter am Freitag den 14. Mai etwas mehr als 100 Personen an den beiden Testzelten. Um 19 Uhr wird die Teststation geschlossen. Ans Ministerium meldet MediCan  für diesen Tag aber 422 Bürgertests. 


Eine Woche später ein anderer Standort: Marsdorf, ein Außenbezirk von Köln. Vor dem "Roller"-Markt steht ein roter MediCan-Bus. Das Testzentrum hat diesmal von 10 bis 20 Uhr geöffnet. In dieser Zeit kommen rund 80 Personen vorbei, um sich testen zu lassen. Für diesen Tag meldet MediCan an das Ministerium allerdings 977 Personen. 


Dritter Standort: Ikea in Essen. Am Samstag, den 22. Mai, ist der Andrang groß, offiziell öffnet die Teststelle um 10 Uhr, doch schon 20 Minuten zuvor testet MediCan bereits. Bis 20 Uhr lassen sich hier etwa 550 Menschen testen. Doch ans Ministerium meldet MediCan für diesen Tag an diesem Ort nicht 550, sondern 1743 Bürgertests."


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es nützt wenig, wenn die Leute hier bereits die dritte Impfung bekommen um ihr Risiko von 10% auf 5% zu reduzieren, wenn in Entwicklungsländern fast alle Leute noch nicht mal die erste Impfung haben und dann sterben wie die Fliegen.


Kommt drauf an, oder? 


Sorry, das war echt mies!


----------



## Albatros1 (27. Mai 2021)

Gerade live die Pressekonferenz zu Corona.
Leider muß ich feststellen, daß manche Journalisten unbedingt die Katastrophenmeldung haben möchten. Auch möchte man bei jeder Maßnahme das Haar finden, egal ob die Maßnahme links oder rechtsrum läuft. Klicks in allen Ehren, aber Journalismus ist das nicht.
Eher, ich mache aus allem ein Desaster, egal was es ist. Weil es sich gut verkauft.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt für mich ja mal überhaupt keinen Sinn.











						Impfstoffe: Studie weist hohe Wirksamkeit von Kombination aus Astra-Zeneca und Biontech nach
					

Erstmals haben spanische Forscher bewiesen, dass eine Kombination aus Astra-Zeneca-Dosen und mRNA-Impfstoffen sehr wirksam ist. Fragen und Antworten zu Kombinationsimpfungen.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Es macht total Sinn. Es werden wohl in dem Impfzentrum viel Biontech aber kaum Astrazeneca-Nachlieferungen erwartet oder der Astrazeneca muss aus irgendeinem Grund weg (Verfall oder Befreiung des Lagerplatzes etc.). Es wird dann alles an Astra verimpft und mit Biontech nachgeimpft. Die Studien dazu stehen bereits und zeigen, dass die Kombo sogar wirksamer ist.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es macht total Sinn.


In der Wirksamkeit ja, aber so war es ja nicht angedacht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In der Wirksamkeit ja, aber so war es ja nicht angedacht.


Es hat sich aber so ergeben, was solls


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In der Wirksamkeit ja, aber so war es ja nicht angedacht.


Nur das Beste für Leute mit roten Haaren und Sommersprossen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nochmal die Nachricht, wurde wegen Spam hier gelöscht.


Die ist doch noch vorhanden? Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/covid-19-impferfahrungs-thread.604341/post-10760671


----------



## -ElCritico- (27. Mai 2021)

Jetzt hat er wirklich gespammt  
Eigentlich gehören beide Beiträge nicht hierher. Es wird hier nur über die Impfungen Informationen ausgetauscht.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die ist doch noch vorhanden? Siehe: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/covid-19-impferfahrungs-thread.604341/post-10760671


Deswegen ist der Doppler und die Diskussion rund herum nun auch weg. 
Obwohl der Post tatsächlich wenig mit Impfen zu tun hatte, also bitte wieder Richtung Thema gehen.
Weiter machen


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber so war es ja nicht angedacht.


Die EU streitet sich gerade mit AstraZeneca und hat angedroht die Verträge im Juni auslaufen zu lassen, demnach könnte es bald kein Astra mehr geben.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2021)

Neue Verträge wurden eh nur mit Biontech abgeschlossen, weil das die beste Wirksamkeit bei gleichzeitig kaum Nebenwirkungen hat.


----------



## chill_eule (27. Mai 2021)

Weil es nichts mit der *persönlichen Impferfahrung *zu tun hat! @Albatros1
Alter... 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das gehört direkt in den Bundestagswahl Wahlkampfsthread hin.


Da ist das auch nicht gut aufgehoben.
Was hat denn eine zukünftige Regierung, die erst ende September gewählt wird und Wochen später vereidigt wird, mit dem aktuellen Unfug in den Impfzentren zu tun? (Welcher ja auch seit Anfang an betrieben wird, "Vordrängler" gibts seit Tag 0 der "Impfkampagne"...)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin auch geimpft, weil ich Feuerwehrmann bin.


Das ließt sich so, als würdest du das als "gott gegeben" sehen. Aber was ist mit diversen bau-gewerken, ohne die du in deiner bereitschaft in der karre schlafen müßtest (gerade der innenausbau hat reichlich kunden-kontakt) oder ohne die leute, die eure gerätschaft herstellen? Meinst du nicht das die wichtiger wie du sind, da du ohne ihr know how und deren produkte, bei einem brand, dich nur daumen lutschend neben das feuer stellen könntest? (gut, ne wurst braten könntest du dir dabei vieleicht noch   )
Damit will ich sagen, in unserem system gibt es kein "system-relevant" mehr. Wir sind alle spezialisiert und nur einzelne zahnräder im getriebe. Nimmst du davon eines weg, steht einfach alles und da ist das egal, ob man das wahr haben will oder nicht.
Ich mein, mich als fußbodenleger könnte man ja mal weg rationalisieren. Wenn alle zuhause auf blanken (rauhen) beton oder fliesen leben geht das auch alles noch in ordnung, aber wie sieht das in krankenhäusern aus? Die "viel gestreßten" pflegekräfte brauchen einen glatten boden der sich auch sauber halten lässt und das macht nur mein gewerk. Ohne mich können die zwar trotzdem noch arbeiten, aber die verluste wären mit sicherheit sehr viel höher. Und jetzt frag ich mich warum ich beim impfen so weit hinten in der schlange stehe, das ich mich immer noch nicht sehen kann...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt auch solidarisch mit mir und stehst um 3 Uhr in der Nacht auf, ziehst dich an und setzt deine Gesundheit aufs Spiel um anderen zu helfen?


Ich kann ihn sicherlich davon überzeugen dies zu machen, wenn du dich so solidarisch mit mir zeigst. Das heißt dann aber auch min. 15 jahre lang quasi dauerstreß, min. 50h woche (mo-fr) plus jeden 2.-3- samstag, häufiger montage (mo-fr und bis do nie vor 18 uhr schluß), alles material selbst tragen (da trägt man auch mal ne 1/2t material in den 6. stock aufwärts, weil man den fahrstuhl nicht benutzen darf) und das alles für im schnitt anfangs 8 D-Mark und nach 5 jahren 6-7€ pro stunde. Na? Ist das ein deal?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du dadurch mehr Geld? Mehr Freizeit? Kannst du dadurch ins Kino gehen?


Weder, noch und das letzte auch nicht. Aber mein steckenpferd ist z.b. enduro- und rallye-fotografie, also viel frische luft, eher weit verstreute zuschauer und bei rallye`s läuft man sich höchstens mal im rallye-zentrum kurz über den weg. (und das ggf. mit abstand)
All diese veranstaltungen wurde durch sinnlos hohe hygiene-vorschriften und die quasi "zwangs-solidariesierung" letztes jahr zum großteil verhindert. Ich mein, das wäre ja jetzt nicht übermäßig schlimm, aber ich bin wohl einer von denen die als erste beschränkt wurden und gehöre zu den letzten die wieder dürfen bzw. auch erstmal nur "gemaßregelt" dürfen. Ich hoffe doch mal stark, das  ich dann doch wenigstens etwas säuerlich werden darf...

@Topic
Meine eltern haben ihre erst-impfung bekommen. (glaube moderna) Beide sind rentner und ü60 bzw. ü70 und haben keine sichtbare impf-reaktion gezeigt.
Meine wenigkeit wird es vieleicht mal richtung jahresende probieren. Eher komm ich ja eh nicht dran... angesichts so vieler "system-relevanter" personen hier im staate...


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und jetzt frag ich mich warum ich beim impfen so weit hinten in der schlange stehe, das ich mich immer noch nicht sehen kann...



Weil der Fußboden ja viele Jahre halten sollte, wenn nicht gefuscht wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind doch stark runtergegangen und die Inzidenzen auch.



Ja. Von "katastrophal" auf "schlecht". Weiterer Trend ist zwar mittlerweile zu "erträglich", aber wir haben im Februar gesehen, was passiert, wenn man das als "und jetzt: sorgenfrei" interpretiert. Letzten Sommer hatten wir über 2,5 Monate Inzidenzen unter 30, teilweise unter 10, ohne dass jemand geiimpft war und ohne dass Einschränkungen jenseits von AHA-L nötig waren. So ab August wurden die Leute dann immer nachlässiger und seitdem kommen jedesmal, wenn es unter 100 geht, die Bilder von dichtgedrängt feiernden Leuten und zwei Wochen später ist wieder alles dicht. Personen mit erhöhtem Risiko sind dadurch die gesamte Zeit eingesperrt weil sie jeden Kontakt zu SO einer Gesellschaft meiden müssen und das Gesundheitssystem ist im Dauerausnahmezustand.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, oder?
> 
> 
> Sorry, das war echt mies!



Aber epidemologisch letztlich nicht einmal verkehrt: Sieht man von Schlüsselpositionen in der (medizinischen) Versorgung ab, ist es sogar beinahe sinnvoller, erst einmal ganze Regionen durchzuimpfen. Denn global verteilt überall 10% zu versorgen ist zwar geil für die, die das große Los ziehen, bedeutet aber letztlich das überall der permanente Ausnahmezustand aufrecht erhalten werden muss, um die anderen 90% zu schützen. Impft man dagegen in 12% der Länder zu 80%, sodass sich dort eine Herdenimmunität ausbildet, könnten die wieder produktiv werden und z.B. die (Impfstoff-)Versorgung für die anderen hochfahren. Gut - genau das würde natürlich trotzdem nicht passieren, wie müssen schließlich erstmal die schal werdenden Biervorräte vernichten und danach den Einzelhandel retten, der auf 80 Wochen-Mode-Kollektionen sitzt. Im Best-Case würde man die hier auf Vorrat gehaltene medizinische Infrastruktur abbauen und dahin bringen, wo sie aktu gebraucht wird. Aber im Grund ändert eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Impfdosen nichts, außer den Wechsel von Egoismus zu Altruismus. Das ist im Prinzip der Unterschied zwischen Russisch Roulette und mit einem fast leeren Revolver auf andere zielen: Eins ist idiotisch und das andere ist Mord, aber die Zahl der Toten bleibt gleich.




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Damit will ich sagen, in unserem system gibt es kein "system-relevant" mehr. Wir sind alle spezialisiert und nur einzelne zahnräder im getriebe. Nimmst du davon eines weg, steht einfach alles und da ist das egal, ob man das wahr haben will oder nicht.



Es gibt aber auch in unserem System Aufgaben, auf die man verschieden lange verzichten kann. Ein Jahr darauf zu warten, dass der neue Fußboden kommt, ist ertragbar. Ein Jahr zu warten bis die Feuerwehr eintrifft nicht. Dann braucht man nämlich auch noch Maurer zusätzlich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil der Fußboden ja viele Jahre halten sollte, wenn nicht gefuscht wurde.


Du denkst zu kurz. In einem eigenheim wäre das durchaus verschmerzbar, auch wenn ich stark daran zweifle das du das mit machen würdest. Allerdings gibt es auch öffentliche gebäude und du weißt nicht was der boden unter dir so aushalten muß. Wenn da täglich hunderte trampeltiere drüber rennen, kann auf dauer nichts stand halten.  (und schon garnicht das alte gedöns was da gerne unter "meiner schicht" ist) 
Dazu kommt übrigens, gerade in öffentlichen gebäuden, eine "unfall-gefahr" bei schäden am boden. Gut, das argument leuchtet auch mir bei manchen sachen nicht ein, aber dennoch sind sie da,z.b. im rathaus oder bei turnhallen, immer hinterher denn wenn sich da nur einer den fuß verknackst, ist der staat haftbar.
Und wie hoch würde ich in deinem "wichtigkeits-ranking" steigen, wenn sich dein kind beim sport in der turnhalle den fuß bricht, nur weil der parkett-boden (gibt es auch als sport-boden-> federnd gelagert) nicht repariert wurde und es deshalb in ein loch getreten ist? Kann die reperatur 1 jahr oder länger warten? (mit der gefahr das sich noch mehr kinder an der stelle etwas brechen)


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch in unserem System Aufgaben, auf die man verschieden lange verzichten kann. Ein Jahr darauf zu warten, dass der neue Fußboden kommt, ist ertragbar. Ein Jahr zu warten bis die Feuerwehr eintrifft nicht. Dann braucht man nämlich auch noch Maurer zusätzlich.


Du machst dir eine falsche vorstellung, denn letztlich macht es für den maurer keinen unterschied ob das haus gelöscht wurde oder nicht. (und für die anderen dahinter auch nicht) Was das feuer nicht zerstört, zerstört beim löschen das löschwasser. Aber eigentlich geht es bei lösch-einsetzen auch mehr um das retten, falls noch einer drin und was zu retten ist (sich selbst sinnlos in gefahr bringen macht auch kein feuerwehrmann), und das sich das feuer nicht weiter ausbreitet.
Und für die rest-aufgaben könnte man auch das THW los schicken. Die können sogar recht gut kochen...   

So, nun aber genug OT, ja?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (28. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Neue Verträge wurden eh nur mit Biontech abgeschlossen, weil das die beste Wirksamkeit bei gleichzeitig kaum Nebenwirkungen hat.


Was ist mit Moderna, wird das auch nicht mehr nachbestellt? Das hab ich übrigens reingepumpt bekommen 😂
(Reingepumpt trifft es echt am besten: Spritze rein — Peng — Spritze raus — fertig! Hat höchstens zwei Sekunden gedauert  ) 
War aber gut so, dann ist das Szenario vorbei, bevor man überhaupt mit Denken anfängt


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> So, nun aber genug OT, ja?


Wäre nett  

Kurz zwei Berichte aus meiner Familie: 

- Meine Mum hat Biontech bekommen und keinerlei Nebenwirkungen gespürt
- Mein Dad hat auch Biontech bekommen, und war an einem Tag nur müder also sonst


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Mai 2021)

Verschwörungstheoretiker werden impfkreativ:








						Arm nach Covid-19-Impfung magnetisch? Nein, wir bekommen keine Mikrochips eingesetzt
					

Eine alte Verschwörungstheorie erhält neuen Aufwind: Auf Social Media kleben sich Menschen Magneten an ihre Oberarme. Sie behaupten, vorher geimpft worden zu sein, jetzt sei die Einstichstelle magnetisch. Belegt das die Injektion von Mikrochips? Ein Experte für Magnetismus klärt auf.




					www.focus.de
				




Dass man sowas überhaupt debunken muss


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2021)

Bill Gates ist so schlau, dass er für die Chips kein Material benutzt, das magnetische Eigenschaften hat.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das die wichtiger wie du sind, da du ohne ihr know how und deren produkte, bei einem brand, dich nur daumen lutschend neben das feuer stellen könntest?





TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Damit will ich sagen, in unserem system gibt es kein "system-relevant" mehr.


Das stimmt halt wirklich nicht.
Systemrelevant ist alles was nicht ausfallen darf, auch nicht für Stunden.
Was passiert wenn alle Fliesenleger ne Woche nichts tun, wie viele Menschen sterben etc?
Was passiert bei Medizinern, Feuerwehr etc?

Natürlich können wir auch ohne deinen Job auf Dauer nicht leben.
*Aber das "auf Dauer" ist das wichtige, Systemrelevant ist alles ohne das wir auch über kurze Zeiträume nicht leben können.*


----------



## der_yappi (28. Mai 2021)

Heute die erste Impfung mit Biontech/Pfizer (m / 37)
Am Morgen noch nichts, am Mittag dann Schmerzen/ Ziehen im Oberarm.
Mal kucken wie sich das entwickelt.

Meine Mum hat seit zwei Tagen die "volle" Impfung mit ebenfalls Biontech/Pfizer durch.
Laut ihrer Aussage keine merkbaren Auswirkungen


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wie hoch würde ich in deinem "wichtigkeits-ranking" steigen, wenn sich dein kind beim sport in der turnhalle den fuß bricht, nur weil der parkett-boden (gibt es auch als sport-boden-> federnd gelagert) nicht repariert wurde und es deshalb in ein loch getreten ist? Kann die reperatur 1 jahr oder länger warten? (mit der gefahr das sich noch mehr kinder an der stelle etwas brechen)



Das sind dann aber eher Turnhallen mit 50 Jahre altem Holz und keine modernen mit gefedertem Kunststoffboden. 
Dazu sind die Turnhallen doch aktuell eh geschlossen.


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2021)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Und wie hoch würde ich in deinem "wichtigkeits-ranking" steigen, wenn sich dein kind beim sport in der turnhalle den fuß bricht, nur weil der parkett-boden (gibt es auch als sport-boden-> federnd gelagert) nicht repariert wurde und es deshalb in ein loch getreten ist? Kann die reperatur 1 jahr oder länger warten? (mit der gefahr das sich noch mehr kinder an der stelle etwas brechen)


Dann muss die Halle eben für die Benutzung gesperrt werden. Versuch doch nicht, hier irgendetwas an den Haaren herbei zu ziehen und zu konstruieren, dass Fußbodenleger ein systemrelevanter Job wäre. Du bist nun mal kein Notarzt, Feuerwehrmann, Polizist oder Krankenpfleger (uvm.). Bin ich auch alles nicht. Ich heule deswegen aber nicht rum.

Meine Frau ist aus guten Gründen 2 x geimpft. Ich stehe weiterhin auf der Warteliste. Und? Ich kann gut damit leben, denn ich gehöre zu keiner Risikogruppe und bin auch ansonsten keinen übermäßig hohen Gefahren ausgesetzt. Ich muss halt warten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was ist mit Moderna, wird das auch nicht mehr nachbestellt? Das hab ich übrigens reingepumpt bekommen 😂
> (Reingepumpt trifft es echt am besten: Spritze rein — Peng — Spritze raus — fertig! Hat höchstens zwei Sekunden gedauert  )
> War aber gut so, dann ist das Szenario vorbei, bevor man überhaupt mit Denken anfängt



Moderna kann afaik keine höheren als die ohnehin schon bestellten Mengen liefern, also bringen da Nachbestellungen nichts.




Threshold schrieb:


> Bill Gates ist so schlau, dass er für die Chips kein Material benutzt, das magnetische Eigenschaften hat.



Chips aus Silizium? DAMIT hat den Covidioten aber echt ein unerwartetes Schnippchen geschlagen!




Painkiller schrieb:


> Kurz zwei Berichte aus meiner Familie:
> 
> - Meine Mum hat Biontech bekommen und keinerlei Nebenwirkungen gespürt
> - Mein Dad hat auch Biontech bekommen, und war an einem Tag nur müder also sonst



Bei mir übrigens ähnlich, nur mit zweimal Biontech und vertauschten Rollen.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja. Von "katastrophal" auf "schlecht". Weiterer Trend ist zwar mittlerweile zu "erträglich", aber wir haben im Februar gesehen, was passiert, wenn man das als "und jetzt: sorgenfrei" interpretiert. Letzten Sommer hatten wir über 2,5 Monate Inzidenzen unter 30, teilweise unter 10, ohne dass jemand geiimpft war und ohne dass Einschränkungen jenseits von AHA-L nötig waren. So ab August wurden die Leute dann immer nachlässiger und seitdem kommen jedesmal, wenn es unter 100 geht, die Bilder von dichtgedrängt feiernden Leuten und zwei Wochen später ist wieder alles dicht. Personen mit erhöhtem Risiko sind dadurch die gesamte Zeit eingesperrt weil sie jeden Kontakt zu SO einer Gesellschaft meiden müssen und das Gesundheitssystem ist im Dauerausnahmezustand.


Das die Pandemie jetzt vorbei ist habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet. Nur das die Inzidenzen schlagartig nach unten gegangen sind. Ich bin ja kein Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien aber das kommt mir alles etwas merkwürdig vor. Weil das so schnell geht. Wahlen sind ja im September... nein, es wird wohl an den Maßnahmen gelegen haben und daran das sich die Menschen vermehrt draussen aufhalten. Wo die Ansteckungsgefahr ja deutlich geringer ist.
Letztes Jahr wurde Corona auch re-importiert. Durch Urlauber. Das fing mit Ende der Sommerferien an. Da sind die Zahlen wieder langsam nach oben gegangen. Ich finde man sollte  auf Urlaub, gerade im Ausland, verzichten und mal 1-2 Jahre die Füße still halten. Wobei ich bei Menschen welche in kleinen Wohnungen sitzen schon verstehen kann das sie raus wollen. Wobei diese sich meistens auch gar kein Urlaub  leisten können.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurde Corona auch re-importiert. Durch Urlauber.


Wenn man irgendwo Urlaub macht wo die Inzidenz nicht höher ist, ist die Gefahr dort auch nicht höher als hier.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwo Urlaub macht wo die Inzidenz nicht höher ist, ist die Gefahr dort auch nicht höher als hier.
> So einfach ist das.



Und bis die Urlauber wiederkommen ist ja die Immunität in der Bevölkerung auch deutlich höher. Zumal auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern die Impfungen ganz gut vorankommen und damit auch dort die Infektionsgefahr sinkt.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei diese sich meistens auch gar kein Urlaub  leisten können.



Im letzten Jahr haben die Leute durch die eingesparten Events und Reisen recht viel ansparen können, da ist der Urlaub durchaus drin.
Und wenn man jetzt schon bucht, bevor dann im Juni wenn die Priorisierung aufgehoben wird und alle Impftermine und Urlaub buchen, ist es auch noch recht günstig.


----------



## RyzA (28. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwo Urlaub macht wo die Inzidenz nicht höher ist, ist die Gefahr dort auch nicht höher als hier.
> So einfach ist das.


Da haben sich aber scheinbar nicht alle dran gehalten nur in solche Gebiete zu fahren. Sonst wären die Zahlen deswegen ja nicht wieder höher gegangen. Das hat genau gepasst: Ende der Sommerferien, Anstieg der Zahlen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und bis die Urlauber wiederkommen ist ja die Immunität in der Bevölkerung auch deutlich höher. Zumal auch in den anderen europäischen Ländern die Impfungen ganz gut vorankommen und damit auch dort die Infektionsgefahr sinkt.


Dennoch können sie neue Mutationen einschleppen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr haben die Leute durch die eingesparten Events und Reisen recht viel ansparen können, da ist der Urlaub durchaus drin.
> Und wenn man jetzt schon bucht, bevor dann im Juni wenn die Priorisierung aufgehoben wird und alle Impftermine und Urlaub buchen, ist es auch noch recht günstig.


Ich meinte eher die welche sich per se keinen Urlaub leisten können. Das sind auch meistens die welche in der Ausgangssperre mit vielen Personen in einer kleinen Wohnung (ohne Balkon) ausharren mussten. Die Ärmsten trifft es immer am schlimmsten.


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> -Systemrelevantes Unternehmen/Job (KRITIS)


Bin ebenfalls ED-Fauler in einem systemrelevanten Unternehmen und damit Kategorie 3. 
Aber im Impfzentrum Erfurt einen Termin zu bekommen, ist ein Akt der Unmöglichkeit. Einzig irgendwo im fernen Gera gibt es manchmal etwas, aber da gurkt man erstmal ewig in Bus und Bahn durch die Gegend, um dorthin zu kommen. Von daher bin ich erstmal froh, dass Astra in "rauen Mengen" für jeden verfügbar ist und die Priorisierung dort sogar schon komplett aufgehoben wurde. Die Erstimpfung habe ich damit schonmal hinter mir. Bin dann mal gespannt wie die Versorgungslage mit Biontech in 2 bis 3 Monaten aussieht, wenn die Zweitimpfung ansteht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Chips aus Silizium? DAMIT hat den Covidioten aber echt ein unerwartetes Schnippchen geschlagen!


Früher waren die wenigstens wie die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz! 



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann muss die Halle eben für die Benutzung gesperrt werden.


Abgesehen davon: Ist es den Kindern und Jugendlichen heute nicht mehr zuzumuten, an frischer Luft Sport auf dem nächstgelegenen Sportplatz zu machen? Alles solche Prinzesschen und zukünftige Luftwaffenoffze?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hat genau gepasst: Ende der Sommerferien, Anstieg der Zahlen.


Weltweit nh
Dieses Sommerferienargument ist etwas zu billig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das die Pandemie jetzt vorbei ist habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet. Nur das die Inzidenzen schlagartig nach unten gegangen sind. Ich bin ja kein Anhänger von Verschwörungstheorien aber das kommt mir alles etwas merkwürdig vor. Weil das so schnell geht. Wahlen sind ja im September... nein, es wird wohl an den Maßnahmen gelegen haben und daran das sich die Menschen vermehrt draussen aufhalten. Wo die Ansteckungsgefahr ja deutlich geringer ist.
> Letztes Jahr wurde Corona auch re-importiert. Durch Urlauber. Das fing mit Ende der Sommerferien an. Da sind die Zahlen wieder langsam nach oben gegangen. Ich finde man sollte  auf Urlaub, gerade im Ausland, verzichten und mal 1-2 Jahre die Füße still halten. Wobei ich bei Menschen welche in kleinen Wohnungen sitzen schon verstehen kann das sie raus wollen. Wobei diese sich meistens auch gar kein Urlaub  leisten können.



Gibt solche und solche Urlaube. Ich bin erst kurz vor Herbstanfang weg gewesen und hatte da eindeutig weniger Kontakt mit Menschen und vor allem war JEDER darauf beacht, Abstand zu halten, Maske zu tragen, etc. was man von den Deutschen zu der Zeit kein Bisschen behaupten konnte => Im Urlaub sicherer als zu Hause. Und viel Natur gehabt, statt immer nur in besagter engen Wohnung zu hängen.
Andere jetten halt bei erster Gelegenheit im überfüllten Flieger nach Malle. Dass das nicht gut geht, war klar - aber man kann auch nicht behaupten, dass sich in Deutschland verbliebenden Partygänger auch nur einen deut besser verhalten haben. Das Problem war nicht "Ausland", sonder "Leute, die jede Vorsicht fahren lassen". Einzig die Flugreisen haben es meiner Meinung nach ein Bisschen verschärft, weil unseren armen Airlines nach den Milliardenhilfen ja nicht zuzumten war, auch nur 1,5 cm Abstand zwischen Leuten zu lassen. Aber auch das kann man innerhalb Deutschlands haben - oder außerhalb meiden.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weltweit nh
> Dieses Sommerferienargument ist etwas zu billig.


Es ist mir egal ob es dir zu billig ist. Man konnte das beobachten.

Topic: Ich lasse mich nächste Woche noch zusätzlich gegen Pneumokokken impfen. Das senkt das Risiko von Lungenentzündungen. Das soll man 3-4 Wochen nach der Corona-Impfung machen lassen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Topic: Ich lasse mich nächste Woche noch zusätzlich gegen Pneumokokken impfen. Das senkt das Risiko von Lungenentzündungen. Das soll man 3-4 Wochen nach der Corona-Impfung machen lassen.


Ich sollte meinen Tetanus eigentlich auch auffrischen lassen, letzte Impfung von 2010 😗
Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser FSME-Zeckenimpfung? Hat die jemand von euch? 
Ich bin da zwiegespalten, ob man die wirklich braucht. Einerseits krabbeln die Mistviecher inzwischen ja schon auf der Liegewiese im Freibad rum, andererseits hab ich die Parasiten bisher immer vorher ertappt, bevor sie zubeißen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

Wie in Post #19 versprochen hier meine Impfreaktion auf die 2. Dosis BioNTech:
---nope---

Wie schon beim ersten Mal juckt nicht mal die Einstichstelle geschweige denn gibts sonstige Wirkungen von denen ich irgendwas bemerke. Ich hoffe einfach mal ich hab nicht nur NaCl bekommen. 
Im Ernst, ich wäre ja fast froh wenns ein bisschen zwicken würde oder ich mal kurz warm/kalt kriege oder so, dann wüsste man auch dasses wirkt - so ists irgendwie... wie vom Hersteller beabsichtigt aber ein bisschen strange nachdem hier fast alle von Nebenwirklungen aller Art schreiben und man hat selber gar nix.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich sollte meinen Tetanus eigentlich auch auffrischen lassen, letzte Impfung von 2010 😗


Ich auch 2010.


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser FSME-Zeckenimpfung? Hat die jemand von euch?
> Ich bin da zwiegespalten, ob man die wirklich braucht. Einerseits krabbeln die Mistviecher inzwischen ja schon auf der Liegewiese im Freibad rum, andererseits hab ich die Parasiten bisher immer vorher ertappt, bevor sie zubeißen.


Das kommt drauf an wo man wohnt. In Süddeutschland sind die Zecken mit dem Erreger deutlich mehr verbreitet. Aber auch Mitteldeutschland kommen die Zecken häufiger vor. Und werden wohl wie andere Tiere langfristig auch nach Norden wandern. Wo es immer wärmer wird.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie in Post #19 versprochen hier meine Impfreaktion auf die 2. Dosis BioNTech:
> ---nope---
> 
> Wie schon beim ersten Mal juckt nicht mal die Einstichstelle geschweige denn gibts sonstige Wirkungen von denen ich irgendwas bemerke. Ich hoffe einfach mal ich hab nicht nur NaCl bekommen.
> Im Ernst, ich wäre ja fast froh wenns ein bisschen zwicken würde oder ich mal kurz warm/kalt kriege oder so, dann wüsste man auch dasses wirkt - so ists irgendwie... wie vom Hersteller beabsichtigt aber ein bisschen strange nachdem hier fast alle von Nebenwirklungen aller Art schreiben und man hat selber gar nix.


Ich hatte auch keine Reaktionen. Wenn du es genau wissen willst mach nach 3 Wochen einen Antikörper-Test bei deinem Hausarzt. Den will ich auch noch machen... kostet mich 21 Euro.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Mai 2021)

Teste halt mal mit nem Magneten @Incredible Alk, dann weißt du bescheid obs der Impfstoff war


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch keine Reaktionen. Wenn du es genau wissen willst mach nach 3 Wochen einen Antikörper-Test bei deinem Hausarzt. Den will ich auch noch machen... kostet mich 21 Euro.


Ne, eher nicht. Wenn wir jetzt Inzidenzen von 500+ hätten und ich viel Kontakte mit anderen Leuten (oder Risikogruppen) vielleicht aber bei den gefühlten 5 Kontakten die ich pro Woche in der Regel habe und ner Inzidenz wo die Chance dass ein Kontakt infiziert ist deutlich unter 1% liegt brauche ich mir die Mühe nicht zu machen.

...nebenbei müsste ich erst mal kucken ob mein Hausarzt noch lebt, da ich mich glücklicherweise bester Gesundheit erfreue war ich da schon viele viele Jahre nicht mehr - das letzte Mal tatsächlich wegen ner Auffrischungsimpfung 2014 um danach nach Tokio zu fliegen. 

(<-- bester Krankenkassenkunde der Welt)



chill_eule schrieb:


> Teste halt mal mit nem Magneten @Incredible Alk, dann weißt du bescheid obs der Impfstoff war


Ahja, stimmt ja


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ne, eher nicht. Wenn wir jetzt Inzidenzen von 500+ hätten und ich viel Kontakte mit anderen Leuten (oder Risikogruppen) vielleicht aber bei den gefühlten 5 Kontakten die ich pro Woche in der Regel habe und ner Inzidenz wo die Chance dass ein Kontakt infiziert ist deutlich unter 1% liegt brauche ich mir die Mühe nicht zu machen (nebenbei müsste ich erst mal kucken ob mein Hausarzt noch lebt, da ich mich glücklicherweise bester Gesundheit erfreue war ich da schon viele viele Jahre nicht mehr - das letzte Mal tatsächlich wegen ner Auffrischungsimpfung 2014


Naja, dann weißt du es genau. Weil du ja geschrieben hast das du eventuell Zweifel hast. Aber war wohl nicht ganz ernst gemeint. 
Auch wenn du meinst immer gesund zu sein würde ich mich mindestens  einmal im Jahr vom Arzt durchchecken lassen. Das hat schon viele Leben gerettet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil du ja geschrieben hast das du eventuell Zweifel hast. Aber war wohl nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


Ich vertraue denen schon, dass ich jetzt nicht nur Kochsalzlösung bekommen habe, ja.
Es ist nur wie gesagt seltsam dass fast alle in meiner Umgebung von Nebenwirkungen erzählen und man selbst so absolut gar nix merkt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn du meinst immer gesund zu sein würde ich mich mindestens einmal im Jahr vom Arzt durchchecken lassen.


Das ist so ne Sache. Eigentlich haste Recht (wobei mir alle 2-3 Jahre locker reichen würden) aber es ist wie bei vielem - ohne einen Grund machstes halt nicht. Ich hab 2013 das letzte Mal nen Blutbild machen lassen (rein aus Vorsorge/Interesse, ich war nicht krank) und das Ergebnis davon war so gut, dass mans hätte als Poster an die Wand des Arzes hängen können - ich hab quasi überall den Sollwert getroffen wenn man davon absieht dass der GammaGT nicht ganz Null war da ich tatsächlich ab und an maln Bier trinke und ungesundes fettiges Zeug esse^^

Ich muss mir das echt mal fest einplanen mal auch nur alle 2-3 Jahre mal nen Check zu machen (ich will auch seit gefühlten 10 Jahren mal zum Hautarzt meine paar Muttermale checken lassen). Die Überwindung ist halt nur sehr hoch in unsere Ärztewelt einzutauchen wenn man eigentlich nicht muss.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich vertraue denen schon, dass ich jetzt nicht nur Kochsalzlösung bekommen habe, ja.
> Es ist nur wie gesagt seltsam dass fast alle in meiner Umgebung von Nebenwirkungen erzählen und man selbst so absolut gar nix merkt.


Alle die ich kenne haben von der zweiten Biontech Impfung fast gar nichts gemerkt.


> Die Überwindung ist halt nur sehr hoch in unsere Ärztewelt einzutauchen wenn man eigentlich nicht muss.


Durch meine chronischen Erkrankungen bin ich zu regelmäßigen Arztbesuchen verpflichtet.
Aber ich habe das große Glück wirklich gute und vor allem menschliche Ärzte zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal ob es dir zu billig ist. Man konnte das beobachten.


Das ganze an Auslandsreisen festzumachen ist aber unlogisch und deswegen macht das auch keiner.


Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser FSME-Zeckenimpfung? Hat die jemand von euch?


Jap, Pflichtimpfung für uns. 
Was soll ich dazu sagen, hab ich halt.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ganze an Auslandsreisen festzumachen ist aber unlogisch und deswegen macht das auch keiner.


Das ist sogar sehr logisch und haben auch viele genauso gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist sogar sehr logisch und haben auch viele genauso gesehen.


Wenn du 2 Alkoholsorten mit den gleichen % zusammen kippst hat die Mischung auch nicht mehr %.
Wenn du in ein Land mit einer ähnlich niedrigen Inzidenz fährst schleppst du nicht mehr ein als du innerdeutsch hättest einschleppen können.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du in ein Land mit einer ähnlich niedrigen Inzidenz fährst schleppst du nicht mehr ein als du innerdeutsch hättest einschleppen können.


Das habe ich ja nicht abgestritten. Ich hatte aber geschrieben das sich nicht alle daran gehalten haben oder halten.
Und die re-importieren das Virus und seine Mutationen wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2021)

Nur waren nach dem letzten Sommer keine nennenswerten Mutationen im Umlauf.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur waren nach dem letzten Sommer keine nennenswerten Mutationen im Umlauf.


Nein, Mutationen nicht. Da wurde die herkömmliche Variante wieder eingeschleppt.
Wobei das ja eine "italienische Mutation" sein soll. Aber wir weichen zu weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Mai 2021)

@Incredible Alk Meine zweite steht noch aus, aber ich würde mit dir fast ne Wette eingehen, dass ich von der zweiten Spritze auch nix spüre. Bin da irgendwie auch hart im Nehmen 😂
Ich hatte vor Corona bei uns im Büro auch den Fall, dass ne ziemlich heftige Erkältung von einem Schreibtisch zum nächsten weitergegeben wurde. Jeder um mich rum hatte Schnupfen und manchmal auch Fieber. Nur ich wurde nicht krank. Das war den anderen Kollegen zum Schluss schon fast unheimlich  
Wenn ich krankgeschrieben war, dann immer aus eigener Dummheit: Bänderriss im Bein, Arm gebrochen, irgend so was


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich sollte meinen Tetanus eigentlich auch auffrischen lassen, letzte Impfung von 2010 😗


Dann: Arme und Beine ergeben rotierende Scheiben auf dem Weg zum Hausarzt und die Ohren bilden Kondensstreifen am Horizont.



> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser FSME-Zeckenimpfung? Hat die jemand von euch?


Ja, habe ich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor Corona bei uns im Büro auch den Fall, dass ne ziemlich heftige Erkältung von einem Schreibtisch zum nächsten weitergegeben wurde. Jeder um mich rum hatte Schnupfen und manchmal auch Fieber. Nur ich wurde nicht krank. Das war den anderen Kollegen zum Schluss schon fast unheimlich


So ähnlich kenne ich das auch. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wann ich beispielsweise das letzte mal Husten hatte. Aber das ist glaube ich einfach Glück (an meinem besonders gesunden Lebensstil kanns kaum liegen, den gibts nicht  ). Mein Vater war/ist auch niemals krank und meine beiden Opas auch (bis jeweils kurz vor ihrem Tod) nicht. Meine Oma wird demnächst 90 und hat nie in ihrem Leben was ernsthaftes gehabt und nimmt keine einzige Tablette.
So Immunsystemtechnisch hab ich wohl das große Evolutionsglück gezogen. 

Vater/Oma haben übrigens auch 2x Biontech erhalten und die haben auch allesamt Null Nebenwirkungen.
Meine Mutter dagegen (die weniger resilient ist bzw. ab und zu mal krank wird wie normale Leute) war müde ein paar Stunden nach der Erstimpfung (2. steht noch aus) und hatte leichte Erkältungssysmptome. Aber nichts schlimmes.


----------



## Lotto (29. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich können wir auch ohne deinen Job auf Dauer nicht leben.
> *Aber das "auf Dauer" ist das wichtige, Systemrelevant ist alles ohne das wir auch über kurze Zeiträume nicht leben können.*



Im Prinzip stimme ich dir bei der Definition zu, aber: sind dann Rechtsanwälte und deren Mitarbeiter (also auch die Assistentin in der Kanzlei) systemrelevant? Ich mein soviel Kontakt haben die nun nicht, und zudem könnte man das ja mit Plexiglas und Atemmaske regeln. Trotzdem sind die Prio3. Ich als Ingenieur geh jeden Tag zur Arbeit und laufe zig mehr Menschen über den Weg als wohl die allermeisten Rechtsanwälte. Trotzdem ist meine Berufsgruppe nicht Prio3, weil ja jeder Ing. bekanntlichermaßen seit März 2020 im Homeoffice sitzt? Oder evtl. doch nicht?

Dann Lehrer: ebefalls Prio3? Warum? Die stehen 3m vor der ersten Reihe vorne an der Tafel, haben oft nen Luftreiniger neben sich laufen, oder sitzen im Homeoffice und machen Fernunterricht...

Oder Einzelhandelskaufleute...die sitzen schon seit Monaten hinter Plexiglaswänden. Warum also sollen diese priorisiert werden? Und wenn davon einige ausfallen...im Notfall kann man die Palette direkt aus dem Lager in den Markt karren, im Notfall braucht niemand sauber eingeräumte Regale.

Ich weiß alles ein wenig überspitzt dargestellt, aber wenn es wirklich um diese Art von "Stemrelevanz" geht wo es um einige Tage "ohne" geht, dann ist das wohl wirlich nur der Arzt, Krankenschwestern, Feuerwehrleute, Polizei, Handwerker im Notdienst (Wasser und Elektrik), etc.

Last but not least verstehe ich sowieso nicht warum es überhaupt zulässig ist, dass Leute sich die Zweitimpfung 4 Wochen nach der Erstimpfung setzen dürfen lassen (und nicht 12 Wochen wie vorgesehen). Hier in Niedersachsen wird seit Tagen (und auch bis in den Juni) nicht mehr Erstgeimpft weil soviele ihre Zweitimpfung haben möchten. Warum sollte klar sein: die Leute wollen in den Urlaub bzw. wegen, entgegen der Verprechungen, Zurückgewinnung der Freiheiten.
So ist es z.B. offiziell in Niedersachsen so, dass man als Genesener oder vollständig geimpfter schon wieder in Fitnessstudios darf. Ansonsten darf man nur rein wenn sichergestellt wird, dass man großen Abstand zu Menschen außerhalb des eigenen und einen weiteren Hausstandes hat (ja witzig wie soll der Studionbetreiber denn das regeln? ... genau geht nicht! Also können die Leute quasi faktisch legal gar nicht rein). Ja ich weiß, es gibt Studios die lassen einen mit Test trainieren, aber wer sich die aktuelle Regelung in Nidersachsen anschaut wird feststellen, dass dies nicht rechtmäßig ist (d.h. bei Kontrollen muss dann nicht nur der Betreiber Strafe zahlen, sondern auch die Leute die trainieren).

Hinzu kommen die ganzen Leute die sich die Impfung über Vitamin B oder durch Lüge erschleichen. Habe alleine drei Arbeitkolleginnen unter 35, die angegeben haben die Eltern zu pflegen, obowohl die  noch bei bester Gesundheit sind. Überprüft hat es niemand. Einer hat mit seiner kompletten Familie schon ne Impfung bekommen weil der Schwager Arzt ist. Und in der Produktion bei uns hat die Hälfte (alle unter 30) mit südländischer Herkunft bereits die Impfung durch Ärzte innerhalb der "städtischen Gemeinde mit ähnlicher Herkunft" (Nationalität kann sich glaub ich jeder denken).

Und um allen die Krone aufzusetzen werden nun auch noch die Kinder priorisiert. Wieviele lagen nochmal auf der Intensiv? Und wieviele 40-50 Jährige? Richtig das dürfte ganz deutlich zu Ungunsten der älteren Gruppe ausschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Im Prinzip stimme ich dir bei der Definition zu, aber:


Du musst dir das so vorstellen.
1. Tote verhindern
2. Auslastung des Gesundheitssystems senken
3. R Wert senken

Wenn man das bedenkt, dann wird einiges klarer.


Lotto schrieb:


> Und um allen die Krone aufzusetzen werden nun auch noch die Kinder priorisiert. Wieviele lagen nochmal auf der Intensiv? Und wieviele 40-50 Jährige? Richtig das dürfte ganz deutlich zu Ungunsten der älteren Gruppe ausschlagen.


Das ist wahr, aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
Denn die Impfungen der Kinder können die Verbreitung soweit senken, dass am Ende noch weniger Erwachsene sterben, als wenn man die Kinder zum Schluss impfen würde. Diese Überlegungen gibt es.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Ich sollte meinen Tetanus eigentlich auch auffrischen lassen, letzte Impfung von 2010 😗
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser FSME-Zeckenimpfung? Hat die jemand von euch?
> Ich bin da zwiegespalten, ob man die wirklich braucht. Einerseits krabbeln die Mistviecher inzwischen ja schon auf der Liegewiese im Freibad rum, andererseits hab ich die Parasiten bisher immer vorher ertappt, bevor sie zubeißen.



Hab seit über 20 Jahren durchgängig FSME-Impfung, nie Nebenwirkungen gehabt. Kann ich also nur empfehlen, wenn man sich gelegentlich in der Natur aufhält. (Vor allem ungemähtes Gras + nackte Waden sind bedenklich.) Die eigentliche Krankheit verkrüppelt einen bis an sein Lebensende oder sorgt direkt dafür, dass das nicht mehr lange dauert, und anhand der Symptome wird sie oft zu spät erkannt, um das Ruder noch komplett herumreißen zu können. Also lieber gar nicht erst empfänglich dafür sein und ein gewisses Risiko besteht mittlerweile selbst in SH, die alte "nur im Süden"-Regel gilt also nur bedingt.



Lotto schrieb:


> Im Prinzip stimme ich dir bei der Definition zu, aber: sind dann Rechtsanwälte und deren Mitarbeiter (also auch die Assistentin in der Kanzlei) systemrelevant? Ich mein soviel Kontakt haben die nun nicht, und zudem könnte man das ja mit Plexiglas und Atemmaske regeln. Trotzdem sind die Prio3. Ich als Ingenieur geh jeden Tag zur Arbeit und laufe zig mehr Menschen über den Weg als wohl die allermeisten Rechtsanwälte. Trotzdem ist meine Berufsgruppe nicht Prio3, weil ja jeder Ing. bekanntlichermaßen seit März 2020 im Homeoffice sitzt? Oder evtl. doch nicht?
> 
> Dann Lehrer: ebefalls Prio3? Warum? Die stehen 3m vor der ersten Reihe vorne an der Tafel, haben oft nen Luftreiniger neben sich laufen, oder sitzen im Homeoffice und machen Fernunterricht...
> 
> Oder Einzelhandelskaufleute...die sitzen schon seit Monaten hinter Plexiglaswänden. Warum also sollen diese priorisiert werden? Und wenn davon einige ausfallen...im Notfall kann man die Palette direkt aus dem Lager in den Markt karren, im Notfall braucht niemand sauber eingeräumte Regale.



Die Einteilungen berücksichtigen leider nur Bedeutung für die Gesellschaft, wenn man ausfällt, EINIGE Risikofaktoren für einen schweren Verlauf und, ganz am Ende, noch die Gefahr andere Anzustecken. Letzteres verleiht, vollkommen zu Recht, Verkäufern wenigstens Prio 3, denn in vielen Läden gibt es weiterhin nur eingeschränkte Schutzwände an der Kasse und gar keine bei Tätigkeiten im Laden, sodass man eine gewisse Gefahr für Kunden sieht. Dass umgekehrt die Masse an idiotischer Kunden eine enorme Gefahr für die Mitarbeiter ist, wurde komplett ignoriert, sonst hätte man denen Stufe 2 oder besser geben müssen. Bei Ingenieuren geht man dagegen davon aus, dass jeder, der sich einen bestellt, auch für eine relativ kontrollierte Situation sorgen kann - wie der Ingenieur sich selbst schützt, insbesondere vor Kollegen im Betrieb, ist wie bei allen betrieblichen Situationen vollkommen egal. (Es gibt auch weiterhin keine Verpflichtungen/Kontrollen, die verhindern würden, in einem Call-Center in 50 cm Abstand die Aerosole rauszubrüllen. Aber wehe, wehe, die gleichen Mitarbeiter sitzen nach Feierabend zwei Minuten in einem geschlossenen Raum zusammen.)
Umgekehrt gibt es aber Situationen, in denen man es nicht vermeiden kann, einen Rechtsanwalt, Lehrer oder ähnlichem aufzusuchen. Und es gibt auch Situationen, in denen ein Ausfall dieser Leute schwere Folgen haben kann (z.B. Strafverfahren und auf einmal ist der Anwalt weg...), deswegen haben solche Positionen Prio 3 bekommen. Ich kenne Leute mit Bürojobs im öffentlichen Dienst, die sie seit ein paar Wochen (!) endlich im Home Office ausüben können und die sind auch Prio 3. Null berufliche Kontakte, aber Funktion von Bundesbehörden wurde als wichtig erachtet.

Formell jedenfalls - praktisch ist Prio 3 eh vollkommen egal. Im Moment werden die Zweitimpfungen für die letzten Prio 2er gemacht und danach wird die Priorisierung ganz aufgehoben. Die ganzen Leute, die wegen beruflicher oder gesundheitlicher Situation "Prio 3" erhalten haben, wurden schlichtweg verarscht und verbringen die nächsten Monate gleichberechtigt in der Restplatz-Lotterie mit denen ohne Prio, haben selbst also nie eine gehabt. Beinahe wären Schüler, für die es nicht einmal einen Impfstoff gibt, vorrangig vor Asthmatikern, Leuten mit viel Personenkontakt, etc. geiimpft worden. Jetzt halt parallel...



> Last but not least verstehe ich sowieso nicht warum es überhaupt zulässig ist, dass Leute sich die Zweitimpfung 4 Wochen nach der Erstimpfung setzen dürfen lassen (und nicht 12 Wochen wie vorgesehen). Hier in Niedersachsen wird seit Tagen (und auch bis in den Juni) nicht mehr Erstgeimpft weil soviele ihre Zweitimpfung haben möchten. Warum sollte klar sein: die Leute wollen in den Urlaub bzw. wegen, entgegen der Verprechungen, Zurückgewinnung der Freiheiten.



Tjo. Politiker sind halt Prio 2 und haben kürzlich beschlossen, dass Zweitimpfungen haben echt geil ist. Wer denkt da noch an Erstimpfungen für Prio 3? Prio 3 gibt es doch eh nicht mehr... Epidemologische Begründung ist übrigens, dass man die kommenden Impflieferungen nicht absehen und deswegen soviele verschobene Zweitimpfungen nach 12 Wochen nicht garantieren kann. Aber wieso man das überhaupt muss und wieso die gleichen Verantwortlichen, die viel Zeit in die Schaffung rechtlicher Besserstellungen für 10-15% der Bevölkerung inklusive sich selsbt gefunden haben, keine Zeit hatten, mehr Impfstoff zu orgnanisieren oder eine effektivere Nutzung des vorhandenen (Stichwort: Zahl der Dosen pro Fläschchen Biontek, da geht immer noch 1/7tel in den Müll, wenn man die öffentlichen Empfehlungen einhält) ...
Ich sag mal: Dazu darf man sich im September äußern, aber das wäre Thema für einen anderen Thread.


----------



## RavionHD (29. Mai 2021)

Bei mir (Biontech):
Erste Impfung: Schmerzen an der Stichstelle für 1-2 Tage
Zweite Imfpung: Schmerzen an der Stichstelle, nach einigen Stunden in der Nacht dann Gliederschmerzen, Schüttelfrost, Fieber auf bis zu 39,5 Grad, starke Kopfschmerzen

Also die zweite hatte es ordentlich in sich, habe jedoch zunächst keine Medikamente genommen um die Immunantwort zu hemmen, erst etwa 25 Stunden nach der Impfung nachdem das Fieber usw weg war habe ich gegen die Kopfschmerzen ein Dolomo und 2 Stunden später Ibuprofen genommen.
Seitdem alles ok.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab seit über 20 Jahren durchgängig FSME-Impfung, nie Nebenwirkungen gehabt. Kann ich also nur empfehlen, wenn man sich gelegentlich in der Natur aufhält. (Vor allem ungemähtes Gras + nackte Waden sind bedenklich.) Die eigentliche Krankheit verkrüppelt einen bis an sein Lebensende oder sorgt direkt dafür, dass das nicht mehr lange dauert, und anhand der Symptome wird sie oft zu spät erkannt, um das Ruder noch komplett herumreißen zu können. Also lieber gar nicht erst empfänglich dafür sein und ein gewisses Risiko besteht mittlerweile selbst in SH, die alte "nur im Süden"-Regel gilt also nur bedingt.


Eine Hirnhautentzündung ist in der Tat nicht schön. Vielleicht lasse ich mich auch noch dagegen impfen.


----------



## pedi (29. Mai 2021)

als rentner bin ich nicht systemrelevant, hab aber trotzdem heute die 2 spritze bekommen. B/P.
bei der ersten impfung keinerlei probleme gehabt, wird jetzt hoffentlich auch so sein.
hier organsieren die malteser das ganze, ich muss sagen, absolut top wie die das machen. alles läuft reibungs- und problemlos ab. tolle leistung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab seit über 20 Jahren durchgängig FSME-Impfung, nie Nebenwirkungen gehabt. Kann ich also nur empfehlen, wenn man sich gelegentlich in der Natur aufhält. (Vor allem ungemähtes Gras + nackte Waden sind bedenklich.) Die eigentliche Krankheit verkrüppelt einen bis an sein Lebensende oder sorgt direkt dafür, dass das nicht mehr lange dauert, und anhand der Symptome wird sie oft zu spät erkannt, um das Ruder noch komplett herumreißen zu können. Also lieber gar nicht erst empfänglich dafür sein und ein gewisses Risiko besteht mittlerweile selbst in SH, die alte "nur im Süden"-Regel gilt also nur bedingt.
> 
> Formell jedenfalls - praktisch ist Prio 3 eh vollkommen egal. Im Moment werden die Zweitimpfungen für die letzten Prio 2er gemacht und danach wird die Priorisierung ganz aufgehoben. Die ganzen Leute, die wegen beruflicher oder gesundheitlicher Situation "Prio 3" erhalten haben, wurden schlichtweg verarscht und verbringen die nächsten Monate gleichberechtigt in der Restplatz-Lotterie mit denen ohne Prio, haben selbst also nie eine gehabt. Beinahe wären Schüler, für die es nicht einmal einen Impfstoff gibt, vorrangig vor Asthmatikern, Leuten mit viel Personenkontakt, etc. geiimpft worden. Jetzt halt parallel...
> 
> [...] oder eine effektivere Nutzung des vorhandenen (Stichwort: Zahl der Dosen pro Fläschchen Biontek, da geht immer noch 1/7tel in den Müll, wenn man die öffentlichen Empfehlungen einhält) ...



Danke für eure Erfahrungen bzgl. FSME, ich bin ja aus Bayern (und Hundebesitzer, der Vierbeiner sammelt die Zecken oft ein und verteilt sie zwei Stunden später in der Wohnung  )  Werde mit meinem Arzt besprechen, ob wir das auch noch mitnehmen. Dass mich bisher so ein Parasit noch nicht gebissen hat, heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass das für immer so bleibt. Das Risiko ist da.
Ich lasse mir meine Arme dieses Jahr dann mal brav im 6-Wochen-Abstand malträtieren, immer schön eine Spritze links und eine rechts 💪 Covid, Tetanus/Pertussis, Pneumokokken, FSME. Alles rein was nichts kostet 
Dafür hab ich die nächsten Jahre dann wieder Ruhe.
Im Gegenzug werde ich dann meine Ernährung mal ein wenig umstellen (weniger Alk und Chips), nicht dass das Immunsystem bei dem Dauerstress doch schlapp macht.

Bezüglich Prio 3: Ich kenne einige in Prio 3, die jetzt im Mai noch ihre Erstimpfung bekommen haben (ich auch). Darunter fallen ja zum Beispiel auch Wahlhelfer oder Leute mit Diabetes oder starkem Übergewicht. Es ist aber schon so, wie du sagst: Wer noch nicht dran war, guckt ab Juni ohne die Priorisierung tatsächlich in die Röhre.
Dass man Jugendliche jetzt auch impfen darf, finde ich dagegen gar nicht so doof. Zum einen macht das natürlich Sinn, weil die im Bus und Klassenzimmer ständig wie im Hühnerstall aufeinander sitzen. Aber Jugendliche wollen sich auch treffen, die bechern auch mal und sind auf der Suche nach dem ersten Kuss — da denkt doch keiner mehr an Maske und Abstand  Von daher finde ich es gar nicht so abwegig, die Teenies zu impfen. Bei Kindern unter 13 halte ich die Impfung aber für Blödsinn (gut, im Moment steht das auch noch nicht zur Debatte, aber wer weiß was der Politik bis Herbst noch so einfällt).

Bezüglich der Restmengen: Warum zieht man dann in den Spritzen nicht ein Prozent mehr Impfstoff auf? Dann bleibt auch nichts übrig. Kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass da so eine minimale Überdosierung so dramatisch wäre. Habe gelesen, dass irgendwo mal eine komplette Ampulle (also 6 Dosen) Comirnaty auf einmal verimpft wurde, das ist dann natürlich nicht mehr gut


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Mai 2021)

Ich hab am 30.5. die erste Ladung Pfizer bekommen... war etwas blöd danach gleich wieder zu arbeiten, hab dadurch am Abend etwas ziehen im linken Arm gehabt.
Aber das war’s auch schon... am 1.6. gibts die 2. Ladung,


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab am 30.5. die erste Ladung Pfizer bekommen...  am 1.6. gibts die 2. Ladung,


Zwei Tage später?


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Mai 2021)

Verdammt... 30.4. sollte das heissen 

Fasziniert war ich nur vom Tempo...  bin ja weder Risikopatient noch besonders alt mit 40...    Hab mich aus Spass am 21.4. gegen halb 8 im Internet einfach mal angemeldet für nen Impftermin.. und 30 Minuten später schon die SMS mit den 2 Impfdaten gehabt


----------



## Zocker_Boy (30. Mai 2021)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Verdammt... 30.4. sollte das heissen
> 
> Fasziniert war ich nur vom Tempo...  bin ja weder Risikopatient noch besonders alt mit 40...    Hab mich aus Spass am 21.4. gegen halb 8 im Internet einfach mal angemeldet für nen Impftermin.. und 30 Minuten später schon die SMS mit den 2 Impfdaten gehabt


So ähnlich war das bei mir auch. Erst ewig auf nen Termin gewartet, aber als ich dann im Impfzentrum endlich einen Termin gebucht bekam, war der nicht etwa zwei Wochen später — sondern gleich übermorgen  Da guckt man dann zunächst schon etwas unglaubwürdig hin 😳


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Mai 2021)

Kann auch sein das viele nicht zum Termin erschienen sind und daraus werden für andere die Plätze  frei.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> So ähnlich war das bei mir auch. Erst ewig auf nen Termin gewartet, aber als ich dann im Impfzentrum endlich einen Termin gebucht bekam, war der nicht etwa zwei Wochen später — sondern gleich übermorgen  Da guckt man dann zunächst schon etwas unglaubwürdig hin 😳



Das scheinen schon seit einigen Monaten immer nur einzelne Termine zu sein, die kurzfristig durch Absagen wieder frei werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Mai 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Danke für eure Erfahrungen bzgl. FSME, ich bin ja aus Bayern (und Hundebesitzer, der Vierbeiner sammelt die Zecken oft ein und verteilt sie zwei Stunden später in der Wohnung  )  Werde mit meinem Arzt besprechen, ob wir das auch noch mitnehmen. Dass mich bisher so ein Parasit noch nicht gebissen hat, heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass das für immer so bleibt. Das Risiko ist da.



Bei der Kombination definitiv. Das fällt ja schon fast in die Kategorie "wenns ihn doch erwischt: Kein Mitleid mit Antivaxxern" 



> Wer noch nicht dran war, guckt ab Juni ohne die Priorisierung tatsächlich in die Röhre. Dass man Jugendliche jetzt auch impfen darf, finde ich dagegen gar nicht so doof. Zum einen macht das natürlich Sinn, weil die im Bus und Klassenzimmer ständig wie im Hühnerstall aufeinander sitzen. Aber Jugendliche wollen sich auch treffen, die bechern auch mal und sind auf der Suche nach dem ersten Kuss — da denkt doch keiner mehr an Maske und Abstand  Von daher finde ich es gar nicht so abwegig, die Teenies zu impfen.



Es gibt für viele Leute gute Gründe, sie zu impfen. Eigentlich für alle, "überleben" z.B.  . Aber es gibt halt nicht die Möglichkeit gibt, alle auf einmal zu impfen, da muss man Prioritäten setzen UND EINHALTEN. Und nicht, sobald man 10% in relativer Sicherheit hat, nur noch darüber reden, was die jetzt alle dürfen, während der Rest, der netterweise den Vortritt gelassen hat, noch zu Hause festsitzt. Man muss auch mal eins ganz klar sagen: Die Impfungen bieten "nur" 70 bis 90% Schutz. Das heißt wenn man 4- bis 10-mal mehr Kontakte mit Infizierten hat, hat man genau das gleiche absolute Infektionsrisiko wie früher und z.B. bei mir in der Region sind ist die Inzidenz immer noch viermal so hoch wie Anfang Oktober und die Leute geben sich gefühlt Mühe, mit 100 mal so vielen Kontakten zu knudeln. Da gibt es noch überhaupt keinen Anlass für "egal, wer noch geiimpft wird, jetzt erstmal Party". Primäres Ziel ist es erstmal, die Zahlen in den Keller zu bekommen (<<25 in allen Kreisen, bislang haben wir nicht einmal durchgängig <100) und der beste Weg dahin ist es, möglichst schnell möglichst viele zu impfen. Das sollte bis heute Priorität bei allen Planungen und Politikern sein, aber faktisch ist es das schon seit zwei Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Erstes Vakzin für Kinder: EU-Kommission lässt Biontech-Impfstoff ab zwölf Jahren zu
					

Gute Nachrichten für Kinder und Jugendliche. Die EU-Kommission lässt den Impfstoff von Biontech/Pfizer für Menschen ab zwölf Jahren zu.




					www.merkur.de
				












						Stiko: Jens Spahn will Corona-Schutzimpfungen für Kinder auch ohne Empfehlung anbieten
					

Laut Berichten gilt eine generelle Empfehlung der Ständigen Impfkommission für Kinder als eher unwahrscheinlich. Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn plädiert deshalb für individuelle Lösungen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Jetzt wird der Spahn gefährlich. Chronisches Ignorieren der Expertenmeinungen ist symptomatisch für die Politiker, beim Thema Gesundheit wird es dann heikel. Er interpretiert die Zulassung durch EMA wie die Wahrnehmung von Adipositas als eine echte Erkrankung bei den Übergewichtigen. Die Schlussfolgerung ist nicht, es sei ok übergewichtig zu, ist ja eine Krankheit, sondern dass offiziell festgestellt wurde, dass Adipositas zu behandeln ist und die Betroffenen leichter bei ihrer Krankenkasse die Behandlung anerkannt und bezahlt bekommen.
Ebenfalls stellte EMA fest, dass Biontech ein geeigneter Impstoff für Kinder ist. Ob jedes Kind die Impfung bekommen soll, sollte man schon der STIKO überlassen. Es ist kein Freifahrtschein für Spahn alle Kinder durchimpfen zu lassen.
Übrigens, Prio 3 immer noch nicht durchgeimpft. Asthma, Diabetes etc. sind keine trivialen Krankheiten.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Ich finde auch das die Impfpriorisierung noch nicht aufgehoben werden sollte. Da noch nicht alle aus den Risikogruppen eine Zweitimpfung erhalten haben. Im Moment ist der Impfstoffnachschub wohl auch ins stocken geraten. Die Arztpraxen kriegen nur noch ganz wenig rein. Und sind teilweise schon genervt. Weil die Leute immer ungeduldiger werden.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

Sollte die geimpften Vorteile bekommen, ist die Priorisierung eh hinfällig, da laufen alle Sturm zum Impfen...ich auch.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sollte die geimpften Vorteile bekommen, ist die Priorisierung eh hinfällig, da laufen alle Sturm zum Impfen...ich auch.











						Jens Spahn will Biontech-Impfstoff für Kinder reservieren
					

Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn will weitere Schritte zurück zur Normalität ma...




					www.t-online.de
				




Die Folge ist, dass deswegen und wegen der Zweitimpfungen kaum ein neuer Termin buchbar ist. Das würde dich ebenfalls betreffen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

Ich schummel mich schon irgendwie rein oder ich fühle mich als geimpft und mach wieder, was ich will.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Wenn man weit genug ist wird das ganz egal sein.
In Israel wird inzwischen auch nicht mehr unterschieden, nur die Maskenpflicht gibt es noch.


----------



## DaXXes (1. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich schummel mich schon irgendwie rein oder ich fühle mich als geimpft und mach wieder, was ich will.^^


Geht halt schlecht, wenn man in Gaststätten, Friseuren und was weiß ich wo überhall den Geimpft-Status nachweisen muss.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man weit genug ist wird das ganz egal sein.
> In Israel wird inzwischen auch nicht mehr unterschieden, nur die Maskenpflicht gibt es noch.


Ich wäre ja eher dafür, dass man unterscheidet und dafür die Maskenpflicht abschafft - zumindest im Freien. Vor der Eisdiele in der Schlange stehen mit Maske, danach aber Eis essen ohne Maske, das ist einfach Humbug. Ähnliches gilt z. B. in nem Fußballstadion. Wurst essen mit Maske geht halt nicht, also kann man sie auch ganz weglassen.
Im Linienbus oder beim Einkaufen im Supermarkt ist das was anderes, wo relativ viele Leute in einem geschlossenen Raum zusammenkommen.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Geht halt schlecht, wenn man in Gaststätten, Friseuren und was weiß ich wo überhall den Geimpft-Status nachweisen muss.


Mir gehts nur um das nach 22 Uhr draußen bleiben...die  blauen Lichter gehen mir auf'n Keks.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die Impfpriorisierung noch nicht aufgehoben werden sollte. Da noch nicht alle aus den Risikogruppen eine Zweitimpfung erhalten haben. Im Moment ist der Impfstoffnachschub wohl auch ins stocken geraten. Die Arztpraxen kriegen nur noch ganz wenig rein. Und sind teilweise schon genervt. Weil die Leute immer ungeduldiger werden.



Meldung heute in den Nachrichten: Wenn es alles wie geplant läuft (also NIE IM LEBEN), will man bis Ende Juni allen Impfwilligen (also nicht allen, sondern einer geratenen kleineren Zahl) ein Impfangebot machen - also mit etwas Glück einen Erstimpfungstermin bieten. Selbst im optimistischen Fall plant also nicht, vor Ende Juli alle schon jetzt für Impfungen vorgesehenen durchgeimpft zu haben, aber schon vor Monaten wurden Sonderregelungen für Geimpfte erlassen und die Hauptebmühung jetzt ist es, noch mehr Leute auf die Wartelisten zu schreiben.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur um das nach 22 Uhr draußen bleiben...die  blauen Lichter gehen mir auf'n Keks.



Ist doch kein Problem. Die Inzidenz liegt in vielen Landkreisen weit unter 100, damit ist die Ausgangssperre aufgehoben. 
Und wenn nicht werden die Gerichte da in den nächsten Wochen wegen Unverhältnismäßigkeit dafür sorgen, wenn die Fallzahlen bis dahin nicht wieder ansteigen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mir gehts nur um das nach 22 Uhr draußen bleiben...die  blauen Lichter gehen mir auf'n Keks.


Das war für mich noch nie ein Problem. Im Zweifelsfall muss der Hund dringend raus


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juni 2021)

Ich seh um die Zeit nicht mal einen Grund mich vom PC wegzubewegen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es alles wie geplant läuft, will man bis Ende Juni allen Impfwilligen ein Impfangebot machen


Naja, wenn wir jetzt mal die ganzen Unsinnsregelungen aufheben (etwa die Außengastronomie öffnen wo an der frischen Luft sowieso das Ansteckungsrisiko quasi Null ist oder im meist geräumigen Einzelhandel wieder testfrei kaufen darf was im oftmals dicht gedrängten Supermarkt ohnehin immer ging), die Inzidenzen fallen wie ein Stein weil die 20/40% Geimpfte/Erstgeimpfte reichen um den R-Wert unter 1 zu halten (das darf nur öffentlich halt keiner zugeben) wird die Zahl derjenigen die eine Impfung noch für notwendig halten vermutlich nach und nach beträchtlich sinken.

Wenn man optimistischerweise annimmt, dass die 13 Millionen Dosen im Juni wirklich ankommen (siehe Bild unten) und die Quote der Impfwilligen Richtung 50% der Bevölkerung fällt könnte das sogar klappen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Um noch nen Nachtrag zum Thema zu bieten: Auch wenn ich wie oben beschrieben habe rein gar nichts bemerkt habe von beiden Impfungen war ich am Tag nach der Zweitimpfung eigentlich ungewöhnlich Müde. Um das in einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zum Pieks zu bringen fehlt aber jede Grundlage, da das "Symptom" mehr oder weniger zum normalen Dasein gehört (ich bin auch ohne geimpft zu werden gelegentlich im Eimer^^).


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Um noch nen Nachtrag zum Thema zu bieten: Auch wenn ich wie oben beschrieben habe rein gar nichts bemerkt habe von beiden Impfungen war ich am Tag nach der Zweitimpfung eigentlich ungewöhnlich Müde. Um das in einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang zum Pieks zu bringen fehlt aber jede Grundlage, da das "Symptom" mehr oder weniger zum normalen Dasein gehört (ich bin auch ohne geimpft zu werden gelegentlich im Eimer^^).


Das hatte ich nach der Erstimpfung. Und 12 Stunden am Stück durchgepennt.
Ich bin zwar auch so oft müde aber das war auffällig stärker und für mich der Zusammenhang klar.

Weil das ja gerade aktuell ist und die Runde macht: Studie hält Herzmuskelentzündung als Impffolge für "möglich"
Mögliche Herzmuskel-Entzündungen nach Biontech Impfungen bei jungen Männern. Es gibt aber noch keinen kausalen Beweis dafür, da wohl die Fälle statistisch noch im normalen Rahmen sind, wie sie in der Bevölkerung auch ohne Impfung auftreten würden. Aber das wird noch weiter untersucht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil das ja gerade aktuell ist und die Runde macht: Studie hält Herzmuskelentzündung als Impffolge für "möglich"
> Mögliche Herzmuskel-Entzündungen nach Biontech Impfungen bei jungen Männern.


Dafür bin ich zu alt. 

Nein aber im Ernst, bei den ganzen Nebenwirkungs-Skandalartikeln (egal ob jetzt Biontech/Herzmuskel oder Astra/Venenthrombose) muss man halt einfach mal die Verhältnismäßigkeiten sehen. Wir reden hier in der regel von Nebenwirkungen die Häufigkeiten von weit unter 1:100.000 haben. Das sind Häufigkeiten die bei normalen Medikamenten gar nicht angegeben werden - aber es bringt halt aktuell Klicks weil Corona so überhyped ist.

Nur mal um ein bisschen die Verhältnisse zu sehen:
Bei Paracetamol, was von Millionen Menschen täglich eingeworfen wird, ist die Chance 1:10.000 (also 10x höher als eine der bösen Impffolgen), dass man allergische Schockreaktionen, Verengung der Atemwege/Atemnot, epidermale Nekrolyse, Thrombozytopenie oder Agranulozytose erleidet. Interessiert keine Sau - aber bei 10x selteneren Nebenwirkungen von Impfstoffen drehen die Leute am Rad. Klar, es steht in jeder Zeitung dass Astra ne Thrombose auslösen kann aber kein Mensch liest die Packungsbeilage seines Schmerzmittels wo drinsteht dass die Chance 10x höher ist dass sich deine Haut nekrotisch ablöst.

Was es bedeutet, der eine von 100.000 zu sein auch mal anschaulich:
Das hier sind 100.000 Punkte. https://mk0waitbutwhy9c3hjku.kinstacdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/100000-dots.png
Die Chance vom Impfen ne harte Nebenwirkung zu haben ist die gleiche, wie auf Ansage beim ersten Versuch den genau richtigen Punkt vorherzusagen den ein anderer unabhängig von dir zufällig auswählt.


Natürlich sollte man sich über sowas Gedanken machen wenn man zu bestimmten Risikogruppen gehört, keine Frage (denn dann sind die Risiken viel viel höher als 1:100.000) - aber für einen Normalo spielt das einfach keine Rolle. Eine beliebige Handy-Pin beim ersten Versuch zu erraten ist sehr viel wahrscheinlicher als der eine unter Millionen zu sein der ne Herzmuskelentzündung von Biontech bekommt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> twa die Außengastronomie öffnen wo an der frischen Luft sowieso das Ansteckungsrisiko quasi Null ist


Ist doch schon offen, also fast überall jedenfalls.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das sind Häufigkeiten die bei normalen Medikamenten gar nicht angegeben werden


Mehr ist zu den Themen auch kaum zu sagen.
Einfach mal den eigenen Giftschrank auf machen, bei dem nächstbesten Rezept-freien Medikament die "sehr seltenen" (= <1:10.000) Nebenwirkungen durchlesen und sich wundern.

Ohne die Beispiellose Impfmenge die wir gerade sehen wären die zur Zeit diskutieren Nebenwirkungen (inklusive denen von AZ) im statistischen Rauschen nicht einmal wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. Juni 2021)

Das mit den Herzmuskelentzündungen hab ich auch gelesen. Da hab ich zu Freunden auch das gleiche  gesagt: die sollen mal den Beipackzettel von Ibuprofen oder Aspirin lesen, was die sich da jeden Tag einwerfen. Und gibt’s eigentlich ne Langzeitstudie über die Folgen des übermäßigen Verzehrs von Red Bull?  Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man diesen Chemiecocktail literweise in sich rein schütten kann. Mir schmeckt dieses Zeug gar nicht.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Folgen des übermäßigen Verzehrs von Red Bull?  Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man diesen Chemiecocktail literweise in sich rein schütten kann. Mir schmeckt dieses Zeug gar nicht.


Am schlimmsten ist die Mischung Redbull& Vodka. Bei jungen Menschen sehr beliebt.
Das geht richtig aufs Herz. Besonders wenn man dazu noch raucht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Redbull und Wodka ist doch nice 
Na gut mehr als 1 Becher pro Quartal hab ich davon auch noch nicht getrunken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Folgen des übermäßigen Verzehrs von Red Bull?


Herzrasen/rhythmusstörungen, Schlafstörungen, Muskelzittern, Angstzustände, Epilepsie, Hepatitis, Nierensteine, Diabetes.
Alles bekannt und sehr, sehr viel häufiger als 1:100.000. Und (besonders interessant): "Es sind keine unbedenklichen Mengen definierbar" - bedeutet ein übermäßiger Verzehr ist gar nicht nötig. (Quelle: Prof. Michael Schulte-Markwort, Uniklinik Hamburg)

Aber RedBull ist halt kein Impfstoff, deswegen bleibt der Aufschrei aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man optimistischerweise annimmt, dass die 13 Millionen Dosen im Juni wirklich ankommen (siehe Bild unten) und die Quote der Impfwilligen Richtung 50% der Bevölkerung fällt könnte das sogar klappen.



Die letzten Zahlen besagten 75%  Impfbereitschaft, Tendenz steigend um 10 Prozentpunkte pro Quartal. Zieht man Kinder ab, sind also rund 50 Millionen Impfwillige (inklusive der paar bereits durchgeimpften) zu erwarten; mit Dosen für 7,5 Millionen kommt man da nicht weit.




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das mit den Herzmuskelentzündungen hab ich auch gelesen. Da hab ich zu Freunden auch das gleiche  gesagt: die sollen mal den Beipackzettel von Ibuprofen oder Aspirin lesen, was die sich da jeden Tag einwerfen. Und gibt’s eigentlich ne Langzeitstudie über die Folgen des übermäßigen Verzehrs von Red Bull?  Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man diesen Chemiecocktail literweise in sich rein schütten kann. Mir schmeckt dieses Zeug gar nicht.



Vor allem ist Herzmuskelentzündung eine typische Begleiterkrankung von Corona. Das Risiko ohne Impfung eine zu bekommen ist also immer noch höher als mit.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Herzrasen/rhythmusstörungen, Schlafstörungen, Muskelzittern, Angstzustände, Epilepsie, Hepatitis, Nierensteine, Diabetes.
> Alles bekannt und sehr, sehr viel häufiger als 1:100.000. Und (besonders interessant): "Es sind keine unbedenklichen Mengen definierbar" - bedeutet ein übermäßiger Verzehr ist gar nicht nötig. (Quelle: Prof. Michael Schulte-Markwort, Uniklinik Hamburg)
> 
> Aber RedBull ist halt kein Impfstoff, deswegen bleibt der Aufschrei aus.



Wer bei dem Geschmack nicht realisiert, dass Bullenpisse nicht als Getränk gedacht ist, den kann man sowieso nicht aufhalten  .


----------



## Kindercola (4. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Das mit den Herzmuskelentzündungen hab ich auch gelesen. Da hab ich zu Freunden auch das gleiche  gesagt: die sollen mal den Beipackzettel von Ibuprofen oder Aspirin lesen, was die sich da jeden Tag einwerfen. Und gibt’s eigentlich ne Langzeitstudie über die Folgen des übermäßigen Verzehrs von Red Bull?  Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man diesen Chemiecocktail literweise in sich rein schütten kann. Mir schmeckt dieses Zeug gar nicht.


Finde das Zeug stinkt auch zur Hölle. .... Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner ungesunden Cola  
Hab letztens schon meinen Alu-Hut gesucht auf Arbeit, als nen Kunde mal ausgeholt hat wer uns alles mit der Impfung schaden will 

BTT:
Hab am Mittwoch jetzt auch meine erste Dosis Biontech gekriegt. Dafür das mein Kollege meinte der ganze Kram dauert nur paar Minuten war ich ne ganze Stunde im Impfzentrum bei uns.
Nebenwirkungen bis auf ein leicht schmerzender Arm an der Einstichstelle hatte ich keine gehabt .


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht meinte er die Impfung selbst. 

Ansonsten sind 45-60 min die übliche Zeit im Impfzentrum. Alleine hinterher muss man schließlich 15 min warten.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juni 2021)

Wie läuft das "Impfangebot" eigentlich ab? Bekommt man da nen Brief?

Wieso danach 15 Min. warten? Wahrscheinlich auch noch mit Maske...


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind 45-60 min die übliche Zeit im Impfzentrum.


Warum braucht ihr da so lange? Bei beiden terminen war ich da nach 20 Minuten wieder raus - und da sind die 15 Minuten Wartezeit schon mit eingerechnet.

Ich war jeweils kurz vor meinem eigentlichen Termin da - von dem Moment als ich durch den Eingang ging ging alles ratzfatz. Überall Helfer (kennt man sonst gar nicht mehr, da war richtig ausreichend Personal da!!) hier kommen sie rein, da Hände desinfizieren, haben sie nen QR-Code - ja - *piep* - bitte zu Schalter 5 gehen. Der Obergefreite am Schalter 5 prüfte kurz meine Unterlagen, gab mir den Wisch zum Unterschreiben dass ich wirklich will und keine relevanten Erkrankungen usw. habe, unterschrieben, bitte gehen sie in Kabine 12. Da hin gelatscht, Arzt saß schon drin, haben sie irgendwelche Fragen - nein - super - pieks - bitte 15 Minuten warten dann da vorne abmelden. Es gab in dem gesamten Prozeß quasi keine unnötige Wartezeit für mich. In ner Fabrik würde man sagen Prozeß sauber ausgetaktet. 



Eckism schrieb:


> Wie läuft das "Impfangebot" eigentlich ab? Bekommt man da nen Brief?
> 
> Wieso danach 15 Min. warten? Wahrscheinlich auch noch mit Maske...


Du bekommst sobald deine Trermine festgelegt werden ne e-Mail wo deine Termine und der geplante Impfstoff drinstehen (und falls du das angegeben hast auch ne SMS mit gleichem Inhalt). 2-3 Tage vor einem Termin bekommste wieder ne Mail+SMS als Erinnerung mit einem Link/QR-Code drin den du dann ausgedruckt oder einfach aufm Smartphone vorzeigst beim reingehen. Das wars schon, der Rest wird dir erklärt (siehe oben).
Ob das Bundesweit so läuft weiß ich nicht - so wars mal bei mir.

Die 15 Minuten (ja, mit Maske natürlich) sind deswegen so, weil allergische Reaktionen auf Trägermittel des Impfstoffes (also nicht des Impfstoffes selbst sondern beispielsweise die Lipidverpackung der mRNA) innerhalb weniger Minuten auftreten - falls das passiert (sehr, sehr selten) kann dich dann sofort ein Arzt vor Ort anspringen. Wenn 15 Minuten lang nix passiert geht man davon aus dass keine Allergien vorliegen und du darfst nach Hause.


----------



## Kindercola (4. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht hat ich auch einfach nen doofen Zeitpunkt. 11.45 Uhr hat ich Termin -> 10min lt. unserem Impfzentrum soll man zur Anmeldung.
Naja und 12:20 hatte ich die Spritze erhalten und 12:35 durfte ich dann raus.
Ansonsten gab´s nicht zu meckern


----------



## Alyva (4. Juni 2021)

2x Biontech...2x nach einem Tag für einen Tag das Gefühl gehabt als hätte man mir an der Stelle ein Eisbein mitgegeben, sofern ich den Arm übermäßig hochgehoben habe. Mehr war nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ich hab Nr 2 Biontech seit 4 Stunden drin.
Merke am Arm was und in der Brust etwas, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich mich doch etwas zu sehr angestrengt hab...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Juni 2021)

Das mit dem Impfzentrum lief bei mir im Prinzip genauso ab: Online den Termin gebucht, Bestätigung kam per E-Mail und SMS aufs Handy. 
Zehn Minuten vor dem Termin dann dort gewesen, Hände desinfiziert, dann hat einer meinen Namen in einer Kartei abgehakt. „Gehen Sie zu Schalter 3!“ Dort wurde dann die Einverständniserklärung unterschrieben und die Impfberechtigung geprüft. Dann rein in den Irrgarten, „Straße 5“, kurz warten bis die Kabine beim Arzt frei war. Der hat nochmal nach Allergien gefragt und geprüft, ob man Fieber hat. Dann Pieks in den rechten Arm, wieder raus, die Viertelstunde warten und fertig. 
Hat bei mir insgesamt auch kaum länger als 30 Minuten gedauert. 
Wenn‘s irgendwie auch doof klingt, aber ich freu mich schon auf die zweite Spritze!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube diesmal merkt man was, mit mir ist heute irgendwie gar nichts los und der Kopf dröhnt 😅
(hab mich an die 48h ohne Alkohol gehalten^^)


----------



## pedi (5. Juni 2021)

am 7.5. meine frau online angemeldet, bisher nichts.
hab die zuständige impfzentrale soeben angerufen-kein impfstoff für erstimpfungen.
gehts eigentlich noch?


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2021)

Welches Bundesland?









						Ende der Priorisierung: Einige Länder halten an Impfreihenfolge fest
					

In der kommenden Woche wird die amtlich festgelegte Reihenfolge für Corona-Impfungen in Deutschland aufgehoben. Doch nicht alle Bundesländer geben die Termine jetzt schon komplett und überall frei.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Silent3sniper (5. Juni 2021)

pedi schrieb:


> am 7.5. meine frau online angemeldet, bisher nichts.
> hab die zuständige impfzentrale soeben angerufen-kein impfstoff für erstimpfungen.
> gehts eigentlich noch?


https://impfterminradar.de/search und/oder vaccipy
Insbesondere das hier ist interessant: https://github.com/iamnotturner/vaccipy/blob/master/impfzentren_gruppiert.md

Hab im Homeoffice diese/letzte Woche für die gesamte Familie Termine zusammengestückelt. Tatsächlich sogar mehrfach, um bessere Termine / bessere PLZ zu ergattern. Die anderen natürlich wieder gecancelt.

Impftermin organisieren scheint deutlich leichter zu sein als Grafikkarten. Ja, im Sinne des Erfinders ist es nicht...


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juni 2021)

Ich und meine Frau haben am Donnerstag Johnson & Johnson Impfung erhalten.
1mal und es braucht keine Auffrischungsimpfung.
Meiner besseren hälfte ging es schlecht am nächsten Tag, Schüttelfrost und Kopfdröhnen.
Ich habe bisher absolut keine merklichen beschwerden bis auf:
Mein Oberarm an der Einstichstelle so weh tat als ob mir einer mit voller Wucht mit einem Hammer draufgeschlagen hätte.
Momentan so bissl weh wehchen als ob man einen blauen Fleck hätte. Aber nix sichtbar.
Habe Do und Fr kein Sport gemacht.
Heute Morgen, bissl Ganzkörpertraining zum reinkommen gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> 1mal und es braucht keine Auffrischungsimpfung.


Derzeit nicht 

Aber das gilt für alle... 

Mich hält die zweite grad mehr oder weniger im Bett😅


----------



## soulstyle (5. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Derzeit nicht
> 
> Aber das gilt für alle...
> 
> Mich hält die zweite grad mehr oder weniger im Bett😅


Wie lange liegst denn Flach 

Was meins mit derzeit nicht?
Meinste wegen den Mutanten usw?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ich fühle mich halt relativ schwach... 
Erst seit heute morgen, Impfung war gestern morgen. 

Ja Auffrischungsimpfung wegen Mutanten und nachlassender Immunität.


----------



## clown44 (5. Juni 2021)

Update:
Heute Vormittag die 2. Impfung mit Moderna bekommen.
Bislang keine nennenswerten Probleme aufgetreten.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

So einen Tag ein bisschen kraftlos gewesen und schon geht es mir wieder besser


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte auch nur 20min inkl. Wartezeit. Sehr gut organisiert bei uns, alle freundlich. Alles tiptop.
Meine Freundin ist nach der zweiten Biontech einen Tag mit Schüttelfrost und Kopfschmerzen flachgelegen. Am nächsten Morgen wieder alles normal.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2021)

Mich hat "netterweise" mein Arbeitgeber angemeldet. Ich kam von einer Dienstreise und da sagte der Chef: "Morgen hast du einen Impftermin, nicht vergessen." 
Die erste war total unorganisiert, durcheinander, planlos und hat Stunden gedauert. Das war im März. Die zweite war vier Wochen später und da lief es im impfzentrum ganz anders ab. Jeder wusste was er tut, alles durchstrukturiert und schnell. Nach 35 Minuten war ich wieder draußen (inkl. 15Min. Ruhe am Ende). Das war super.

Ich bin zu Astra eingeladen gewesen bei der ersten, das wurde aber vor Ort durchgestrichen und ich hab biontech bekommen. Beim zweiten Termin ebenfalls. 
Nebenwirkungen hatte ich keine spürbaren. Ich hab aber auch nicht darauf geachtet.


----------



## Kuhprah (6. Juni 2021)

So, ich selber hab seit 2 Wochen alle durch, meine Frau seit gestern... keinerlei Probleme oder Nebenwirkungen 

Lief immer gut ab.. hin zum Impfzentrum, und maximal 25 Minuten später waren wir auch wieder draussen. Beim 1. Mal musste ich 15 Min warten bis ich gehen durfte, bei der 2. waren es nur 5. Entsprechend war ich auch nach 15 Minuten schon wieder weg


----------



## RyzA (7. Juni 2021)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nebenwirkungen hatte ich keine spürbaren. Ich hab aber auch nicht darauf geachtet.


Wenn du stärkere gehabt hättest wären die dir schon aufgefallen.


----------



## clown44 (7. Juni 2021)

Fazit nach der 2. Impfung:
Einzig die Einsichstelle am linken Arm hat sich nur am Sonntag bemerkbar gemacht.
Ansonsten habe ich keinerlei Probleme gehabt.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (8. Juni 2021)

Sodale. Biontech-Pfizer Nr.1 seit einigen Stunden intus.
Bisher die üblichen "Nebenwirkungen" an der Einstichstelle am linken Oberarm.

Der wird die nächsten 72 Stunden wohl "unbrauchbar" sein 
und der Arzt meinte diesbezüglich auch, ich solle mich die nächsten 3 Tage schonen.

Mach ich gern 
Habe auch schon alle anderen Termine verschoben.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (8. Juni 2021)

Ich habe den 1. Stich vor circa. 2 Wochen mit Biontech gehabt. Keinerlei Nebenwirkungen. Das bissl "Armschmerz" zähle ich nicht dazu, wenn man richtig hart im Sport ist und man mal richtigen Muskelkater in der Schulter hatte, welcher sich gerne mal so anfühlt als hätte man einen Muskelfaserriss, ist der "Armschmerz" vernachlässigbar.

Aber jeder ist anders, daher kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Mal sehen was bei dem 2. Stich so abgeht und ob mir der Speichel aus dem Gesicht läuft.

Mich würde das Alter bei euch mal interessieren. Vielleicht lässt sich hier ja etwas ableiten. Ich bin noch nicht ganz 40  .

PS: meine Frau hat schon ihre 2 Stiche und auch nur den Armschmerz (Biontech). Auch nun mehrere Wochen her.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juni 2021)

Morgen Mittag ist meine Zweitimpfung mit Biontech. Mal gucken, wie es mir dann morgen Abend/übermorgen früh  geht.

Unser Hausmeister, der auf Arbeit zusammen mit mir den ersten Shot bekommen hatte, hat es zwischenzeitlich übrigens geschafft, sich noch anzustecken


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Unser Hausmeister, der auf Arbeit zusammen mit mir den ersten Shot bekommen hatte, hat es zwischenzeitlich übrigens geschafft, sich noch anzustecken


Das ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Selbst nach der zweiten kannste dich noch infizieren. Es geht nur sekundär darum Infektionen zu vermeiden (auch wenn das natürlich der bestcase ist) sondern darum, schwere Verläufe zu verhindern.

Ich habe auch einen Bekannten mitte 60 der bereits doppelt geimpft war und sich dennoch einige Wochen danach infiziert hat. Da er keinerlei Symptome hatte wäre das nicht mal aufgefallen wenn er sich nicht hätte testen lassen müssen weil er seinen Impfnachweis vergessen hatte. So gesehen hat die Impfung ihr Ziel bei ihm ja erreicht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Unser Hausmeister, der auf Arbeit zusammen mit mir den ersten Shot bekommen hatte, hat es zwischenzeitlich übrigens geschafft, sich noch anzustecken


Das ist natürlich doof, aber 75 Prozent nach der ersten sind halt auch nur 75 Prozent.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2021)

Durch die Infektion wird nur die Wartezeit bis zur Zweitimpfung auf bis zu 6 Monate verlängert.


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2021)

Ich düs morgen Mittag auch nochmal los Richtung "Messehallen" (Impzentrum) in HH für Phase 2 der Moderna-Impfung.
Nachmittags grillen wir dann. 


Durchgeimpft und durchgegrillt!


----------



## pedi (9. Juni 2021)

gestern mit einem kumpel telefoniert, wurde letzte woche gepickst, war 2 tage total platt. A/Z
meine 2. impfung hab ich genauso wie die 1. völlig problem- und komplikationslos überstanden. B/P


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Durch die Infektion wird nur die Wartezeit bis zur Zweitimpfung auf bis zu 6 Monate verlängert.


Aus dem Grund halte ich mich jetzt auch zurück, bis die zweite Spritze drin ist. Die drei Wochen kann ich auf Freibad und Biergarten auch voll verzichten.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juni 2021)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann die ersten wirksamen Medikamente auf den Markt kommen.
Laut Expertenschätzungen kann man wohl ab Herbst damit rechnen.
Dann können all die welche sich nicht impfen lassen wollen oder können (das gibt es scheinbar wohl auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen) vor schweren Verläufen geschützt werden.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2021)

@Incredible Alk
Ja, das ist mir schon klar  Ich finde es trotzdem auf eine gewisse Weise amüsant, angesichts der hier (in Bremen) mittlerweile enorm niedrigen Zahl (erkannter) Infektionen, dass es nun ausgerechnet noch Leute erwischt, die schon ein stark verringertes Infektionsrisiko haben. Aber dem Kollegen geht es auch gut, absolut harmloser Verlauf - und das ist in der Tat dir Hauptsache jetzt akut.

Abgesehen davon: wurde nun doch nicht geimpft. Das mobile Impfteam hatte eine fertige Spritze zu wenig dabei. Und hätten jetzt extra einen Kurier aus dem Impfzentrum kommen lassen müssen. Da habe ich mir lieber einen Code für einen Termin direkt beim Impfzentrum geben lassen, alles andere wäre ja echt Ressourcen Verschwendung gewesen. Hoffe nur, dass der Termin dann halbwegs zeitnah ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juni 2021)

So ich habe heute Morgen endlich meine 1. Impfe bekommen. Nachdem die letzten vier Wochen zwei Termine wegen Krankheit gescheitert sind.
Nun aber doch mit Biontech, statt Astra, weil das weg musste... Bin ich auch nicht böse, da ist die Wartezeit auf die 2. Dosis nur drei Wochen statt vier. Dann hab ich diesen Sommer vielleicht noch was davon  

Achja, ich bin 23 und hab mich beim Hausarzt impfen lassen 
Bis jetzt zumindest keine Nebenwirkungen, nichtmal der Arm schmerzt. Ich hoffe mal, dass es so bleibt


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2021)

Was 3 Wochen? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juni 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Bis jetzt zumindest keine Nebenwirkungen, nichtmal der Arm schmerzt.


Abwarten junger Jedi, das kommt morgen bestimmt noch 
Zumindest bei mir hats nach der ersten Impfung erst am nächsten Tag reingehauen.
Aber zum Glück auch nur der Arm.

Heute die zweite Spritze bekommen, mit dem Hinweis, dass die Zweitimpfung viel öfter Nebenwirkungen zeigt, als die erste... Toll 

Mal abwarten


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Juni 2021)

Der digitale Impfpass wird ab morgen eingeführt. Der schnellste Weg für die vollständig Gimpften sind Apotheken, siehe hier:








						Mein Apothekenmanager
					

Ihre Vor-Ort-Apotheken - digital, direkt und mobil




					www.mein-apothekenmanager.de
				



Einfach die Postleitzahl angeben und bei der Apotheke in der Nähe vorbeischauen. Bei Fragen etc. zum digitalen Impfpass:




__





						Fragen und Antworten zur COVID-19-Impfung
					

Hier erhalten Sie Antworten auf die wichtigsten Fragen zur Impfung gegen das Coronavirus




					www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was 3 Wochen? Hab ich was verpasst?


Ja, der *Mindestabstand* zwischen der 1. und 2. Impfung sind 3 Wochen bei mRNA und 4 Wochen bei Vektor.
Impfzentren halten -soweit ich weiß- aber immer die maximal empfohlene Zeit ein, also 12 Wochen.

Der Schutz ist durch den kürzeren Abstand etwas verringert, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das komplett egal. Ich brauch nur den Wisch, dass ich wieder alles darf


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2021)

Oh Mann…


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund halte ich mich jetzt auch zurück, bis die zweite Spritze drin ist. Die drei Wochen kann ich auf Freibad und Biergarten auch voll verzichten.



Machen viele so und daher setzt die Hemmung der Infektionen schon vor der Impfung ein, wie letztens eine Studie ergeben hat.









						Kurioses Studienergebnis: Ansteckungsrisiko sinkt schon vor der Impfung
					

In einer Studie der Universität Oxford wurde ganz nebenbei eine überraschende Beobachtung gemacht.




					kurier.at
				






			
				https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2021.04.22.21255913v1.full schrieb:
			
		

> Odds of testing positive were reduced 72% (95% CI 69 to 74%) 1 to 21 days before first vaccination











						Impact of vaccination on SARS-CoV-2 cases in the community: a population-based study using the UK’s COVID-19 Infection Survey
					

Objectives To assess the effectiveness of COVID-19 vaccination in preventing SARS-CoV-2 infection in the community.  Design Prospective cohort study.  Setting The UK population-representative longitudinal COVID-19 Infection Survey.  Participants 373,402 participants aged ≥16 years contributing...




					www.medrxiv.org


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Machen viele so und daher setzt die Hemmung der Infektionen schon vor der Impfung ein, wie letztens eine Studie ergeben hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ich halte mich 3 Wochen zurück" ist halt einfacher als "ich halte mich immer zurück".
Meine Perspektive ist im Moment eher Rückwärts: Die Genesung "läuft aus" und ein Impftermin ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. Juni 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ja, der *Mindestabstand* zwischen der 1. und 2. Impfung sind 3 Wochen bei mRNA und 4 Wochen bei Vektor.
> Impfzentren halten -soweit ich weiß- aber immer die maximal empfohlene Zeit ein, also 12 Wochen.
> 
> Der Schutz ist durch den kürzeren Abstand etwas verringert, aber um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das komplett egal. Ich brauch nur den Wisch, dass ich wieder alles darf


12 Wochen sind’s aber nur bei Astra. 
Ich bin übers Impfzentrum dran und hab zwischen erster und zweiter Impfung 5 Wochen Abstand (mit mRNA).


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2021)

Meine Frau hat heute Abend mehr oder weniger spaßeshalber versucht sich für ne Impfung anzumelden (jung, gesund, keine Prio, nix - also unter "der Rest" verbucht). Und was soll man sagen - innerhalb von 10 Minuten ne Antwortmail mit Terminbuchung für Moderna.
Ok, erst am 25.07. - aber hey, das war erstaunlich einfach.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie haben viele junge Leute in meinem Umfeld Moderna bekommen, obwohl es davon eigentlich recht wenig gibt im Verhältnis zu Biontech.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juni 2021)

In meiner Umgebung haben auch viele (auch ältere) Moderna bekommen - das liegt in meinem Fall aber daran, dass Moderna im Saarland nur von der Bundeswehr verabreicht wird und die Kaserne in der das stattfindet Luftlinie kaum 5 km von mir entfernt ist - da wurde wohl alleine aus Entfernungsgründen in meiner Umgebung viel Moderna verteilt.

Fun-Fact: Das Kompaniegebäude in der jetzt Moderna verimpft wird ist genau die Bude, in der ich 2004 als Soldat stationiert war - vielleicht wird meine Frau in der Stube geimpft wo ich damals gepennt habe. Zufälle gibts


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2021)

Komisch wir haben in der Kaserne Biontech, aber eine Freundin wurde von der Bundeswehr auch mit Moderna geimpft (hier in Bayern)


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat heute Abend mehr oder weniger spaßeshalber versucht sich für ne Impfung anzumelden (jung, gesund, keine Prio, nix - also unter "der Rest" verbucht). Und was soll man sagen - innerhalb von 10 Minuten ne Antwortmail mit Terminbuchung für Moderna.
> Ok, erst am 25.07. - aber hey, das war erstaunlich einfach.


Ihr seit halt auch in einem winzigen, bevorzugten besonders betroffenen Bundesland.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> 12 Wochen sind’s aber nur bei Astra.
> Ich bin übers Impfzentrum dran und hab zwischen erster und zweiter Impfung 5 Wochen Abstand (mit mRNA).


Ah okay, da war ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, jetzt weiß ich es :p

Update:
Mein linker Arm schmerzt, ähnlich wie starker Muskelkater, außerdem war ich heute morgen etwas verklatscht, wodurch ich nochmal ne Stunde liegen geblieben bin. 
Ansonsten gehts mir gut


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juni 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mein linker Arm schmerzt, ähnlich wie starker Muskelkater, außerdem war ich heute morgen etwas verklatscht


Dito 
Aber wie schon befürchtet, ist es etwas schlimmer als beim ersten Mal: Die berüchtigten "Gliederschmerzen" sind mit dabei, yay!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ihr seit halt auch in einem winzigen, bevorzugten besonders betroffenen Bundesland.


Ich bin ja froh wenns ausnahmsweise mal kein Nachteil ist im kleinen Saarland zu wohnen. Für die ganzen dummen Witze die man sonst so kriegt ist das ein bisschen Ausgleich


----------



## chill_eule (10. Juni 2021)

Sorry fürs OT, aber es passt grad so wunderbar 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus:








						Der große Postillon-Einbürgerungstest: Haben Sie das Zeug dazu, deutsch zu sein?
					

Seit 2008 muss einen Einbürgerungstest bestehen, wer die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erlangen will. Egal, ob Sie nun Zuwanderer oder Bio-Deutsch-Deutscher in 84.000. Generation sind, mit dem großen Postillon-Einbürgerungstest können Sie hier und heute überprüfen, wie gut Sie über Deutschland...




					www.der-postillon.com
				




Den habe ich gestern während der 15 Minütigen Wartezeit nach der Impfung gemacht.
Sehr unterhaltsam 

PS: Natürlich bestanden mit immerhin 22 Punkten


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja froh wenns ausnahmsweise mal kein Nachteil ist im kleinen Saarland zu wohnen. Für die ganzen dummen Witze die man sonst so kriegt ist das ein bisschen Ausgleich


Ihr seid nur so weit weil ihr euch alle Gegenseitig als Familie angeben konntet😅


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Juni 2021)

Ich find die ganzen Witze eigentlich sogar cool. Ein bisschen blöd ist wenn Leute tatsächlich manche Dinge wirklich glauben. Es is nicht so selten dass man wenn man im Reich unterwegs ist gefragt wird warum man als Franzose so verdammt gut deutsch kann. Kein Witz.

Aber zum Thema: Dass unsere Quote so hoch ist liegt daran dass das Saarland rund 80.000 Dosen Biontech extra bekommen hatte weil wir aus Frankreich die Südafrikavariante eingeschleppt bekommen hatten. Und 80K Dosen sind hier halt gleich mal gefühlt 10% der Bevölkerung erstgeimpft


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Ach mein bester Freund ist Saarländer, der darf sich immer was anhören^^
"Du bist auch nur Single weil du Einzelkind bist"


----------



## -ElCritico- (10. Juni 2021)

Zweitimpfung Biontech:
Ich fühle absolut gar nichts. Ich werde updaten, falls sich was ändert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2021)

Lungere jetzt gerade im "Erholungsbereich" rum, in zehn Minuten dann Check-Out und dann zum Burger-Essen 

Bin auch gespannt, wie mir der zweite Biontech-Shot bekommt. Beim ersten war ich ja topfit. Nunja, morgen früh weiß ich mehr


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Beim ersten war ich ja topfit.


Nach meinem zweiten Moderna-Shot am Mittwoch, war ich gestern zu nix zu gebrauchen 
Ich hoffe dir gehts besser


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nach meinem zweiten Moderna-Shot am Mittwoch, war ich gestern zu nix zu gebrauchen



Ging mir genauso.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2021)

18h nach Zweitimpfung (Biontech, 35J., m):

"Achtung, eine Kundendurchsage: der kleine Henne möchte gerne aus dem Körper des gichtigen 85-jährigen abgeholt werden!" 

Neben den üblichen Schmerzen an der Einstichstelle tun mir alle Muskeln weh, fühle mich ganzkörperverspannt und die Gelenke pieksen ein bisschen. Aber ich nehme es mit Humor und schauspielere "Opa Henne" beim durch die Wohnung staksen. Keine Kopfschmerzen, kein Fieber, kein Sonst was.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Juni 2021)

Ich (45 Lenze, maskulin) beteilige mich auch mal ... nachdem ich gestern meine zweite Impfung Biontech bekommen habe.
Die zweite Impfung verlief wie die Erste, der übliche Einstichstellenschmerz und sonst keine weiteren Repressalien des Wirkstoffes gegen mich.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

Bei uns gab es anscheinend gestern eine Sonderaktion in der 750 Bewohner der Innenstadt über 45 eine Ladung J&J bekommen sollten. Hat man selbst nach Aufhebung der Gebietsgrenze (ok, das müsste auch erstmal jemand mitbekommen) nicht los bekommen, aber auch nicht für unter 45 freigegeben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> 18h nach Zweitimpfung (Biontech, 35J., m):
> [...]
> keine Kopfschmerzen, kein Fieber, kein Sonst was.



Update nach etwa 23h:
Allgemeines Krankheitsgefühl, leichte Kopfschmerzen, 38,4° Fieber.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

Update: 2 Tage nach der Zweitimpfung mit Biontech

Bis auf ein bisschen Krampf an der Einstichstelle nix, nada, niente.
Männlich, 35, keine bekannten Vorerkrankungen oder Allergien, normalgewichtig.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Update nach etwa 23h:
> Allgemeines Krankheitsgefühl, leichte Kopfschmerzen, 38,4° Fieber.


Wenn es draußen schon fast 30°C hat, ist Fieber echt unangenehm... Trink nen Eistee und ruh dich aus!


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2021)

Bei mir waren am Tag nach der zweiten Impfung die Kopfschmerzen am schlimmsten. Alles andere ging.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Juni 2021)

Update meiner Bandkollegen was Impfen angeht (wir sind quasi der Testballon, 4 Leute und jeder hat nen andren Impfstoff bekommen  ):
Trompeter, 35 Jahre: Moderna, Erstimpfung --> leichte Armschmerzen sonst nichts.
Hornist, 33 Jahre: Astra, Erstimpfung --> am Tag danach sehr müde
Bassist, 32 Jahre: Janssen (einmalige Impfung) --> 6 Stunden nach Impfung Kopfschmerzen + leicht erhöhte Temperatur


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Update nach etwa 23h:
> Allgemeines Krankheitsgefühl, leichte Kopfschmerzen, 38,4° Fieber.



Letztes Update:
etwa 28h nach der Impfung war das Fieber wieder komplett runter, Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen als auch das allg. Krankheitsgefühl beinahe völlig verschwunden. Schon spannend, was mein Immunsystem da für einen Sprint hingelegt hat.

Heute fühle ich mich komplett fit.


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Juni 2021)

Letztes Update:
Es sind schon paar Tage her. Immer noch gar nichts, ich bin gestern 5k gelaufen, alles gechillt.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bassist, 32 Jahre: *Janssen* (einmalige Impfung) --> 6 Stunden nach Impfung Kopfschmerzen + leicht erhöhte Temperatur


Was ist das denn für ein Impfstoff? Da hatte ich noch gar nicht von gehört.

Ich kannte bisher Biontech/Pfizer, Astra, Moderna, Sputnik 4 und Johnson&Johnson. Wobei letztere wohl für den deutschen Markt noch nicht zugelassen sind.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Janssen ist Johnson&Johnson 
Und ja der ist mittlerweile zugelassen.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Morgen sind die 14 Tage nach der Johnson (Janssen) Impfung um.
Werde Morgen mal zur Apotheke fahren und checken was es sich mit der Impfapp auf sich hat und mich Registrieren um nicht den Impfpass mit mir rumzu schleppen.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Ich werde noch bei meinen Hausarzt einen Antikörpertest machen lassen. Kostet 21 Euro aber ist es mir wert.

Außerdem habe ich noch erfahren das ich 2010 gegen Tetanus usw geimpft wurde. Da waren auch noch zwei andere Impfungen mit dabei ( die weiß ich nur gerade nicht ) . Hatte er im Computer nachgeguckt. Ich konnte mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern. Das war als ich einen kleinen Unfall und mir die halbe Fingerkuppe weggesäbelt hatte. Meinen Impfpass konnte ich auch nicht mehr finden. Naja, nach der Covid-Impfung habe ich jetzt einen neuen bekommen. Und nächste Woche lasse ich mich noch gegen Pneumokokken impfen.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich werde noch bei meinen Hausarzt einen Antikörpertest machen lassen. Kostet 21 Euro aber ist es mir wert.


Wofür ist der und wann ist das zu machen? Nach einer Impfung oder nach einer Genesung?


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wofür ist der und wann ist das zu machen? Nach einer Impfung oder nach einer Genesung?


Der ist dafür da, um zu sehen ob dein Immunsystem Antikörper, also eine Immunantwort gegen das Virus gebildet hat. Und wie hoch die Immunantwort ist. Bei Genesenen macht das auch Sinn. 
Man soll nach der (Zweit) Impfung 3-4 Wochen warten und dann den Test machen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Ich habe grad mein digitales Impfzertifikat zur Corona Warn App hinzugefügt 

"Vollständiger" Impfschutz in: 7 Tagen

Die eine Woche halte ich jetzt auch noch ohne Friseurbesuch aus


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Das Digizeugs brauche ich nicht.  Mir reicht mein Impfbuch.


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Hmm blöööööööd.
System ist überlastet.
Sollen es am Montag wieder versuchen den digitalen Impfpass aus zu stellen.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Deins ist ja auch _shiny and new @RyzA _

Meines sieht aus wie bei Familie Flodder und ich wills nicht mit noch mehr "Ausflügen" strapazieren 

PS: Wo hast du es versucht @soulstyle?


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Wo hast du es versucht @soulstyle?


In der Stadtapotheke in Gronau
Die sagten mir, gestern Totalausfall, heute nur 1Std. erreichbar und da liegen soviele Anträge die nachgearbeitet werden müssen ....bla bla....


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Oh ha 

Hier in HH konnte ich das alles selbst machen innerhalb von 2/3 Minuten über diese Seite:




__





						Panex Impfzertifikat
					

Panex Impfzertifikate für das Hamburger Impfzentrum




					www.panex-impfzertifikat.de
				



und danach dann in der CWA nur den QR-Code einscannen


----------



## soulstyle (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh ha
> 
> Hier in HH konnte ich das alles selbst machen innerhalb von 2/3 Minuten über diese Seite:
> 
> ...


Wow, nice, hatte mich gerade schon gefragt was Du mit der CWA in dem Vorpost gemeint hast.
Dann werde ich das heute Abend mal machen.
THX


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist diese Seite tatsächlich nur für Hamburg bzw. für Menschen die im Hamburger Impfzentrum geimpft wurden


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich habe grad mein digitales Impfzertifikat zur Corona Warn App hinzugefügt
> 
> "Vollständiger" Impfschutz in: 7 Tagen
> 
> Die eine Woche halte ich jetzt auch noch ohne Friseurbesuch aus


Tatsächlich kann man -zumindest auf Client-Seite- das Datum schieben, indem man das Datum des Smartphones vorher um die 2 Wochen zurück, und danach wieder richtig einstellt. Beim Scan wird aber trotzdem das richtige Datum angezeigt, aber wenn man Läden kennt, denen eine "Sichtprüfung" reicht


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Bisher bin ich auch monatelang ohne Tricksereien durch die Pandemie gekommen, da brauch ich jetzt nicht noch mit Anfangen


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Juni 2021)

Ich bin gestern Abend noch 130km hin zum Impfzentrum und zurück um mir meine Erstimpfung mit Biontech zu holen.

Bis auf auf eine Art kräftigen Muskelkater im linken Arm ist bis jetzt nichts (25, m)


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich auch monatelang ohne Tricksereien durch die Pandemie gekommen, da brauch ich jetzt nicht noch mit Anfangen


Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass es geht 
Aber da es nur lokal auf dem Handy "Falsch" angezeigt wird, ist das kein großes Ding.
Wenns nicht die CWA sondern Luca wäre, würde das vermutlich anders aussehen


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Luca




Wie man den Schrott verwenden kann ist mir echt ein Rätsel.
Alle plärren nach mehr Datenschutz und dann sowas 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern Abend noch 130km hin zum Impfzentrum und zurück



Und ich war schon genervt, dass es in HH nur das eine große Impfzentrum auf dem Messegelände gibt, wo ich auch ne gute halbe Stunde mit dem Auto hin brauche


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich habe grad mein digitales Impfzertifikat zur Corona Warn App hinzugefügt
> 
> "Vollständiger" Impfschutz in: 7 Tagen
> 
> Die eine Woche halte ich jetzt auch noch ohne Friseurbesuch aus


Dafür existiert dieser Thread. Ich habe ihn auch


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

Gegen die Delta-Variante bietet eine Erstimpfung gerade mal 30% Schutz vor einer Erkrankung:




__





						DEFINE_ME
					





					www.thelancet.com
				




Daher Vorsicht alle Erstgeimpften hier, bis zum vollständigen Schutz nicht nachlässig werden.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Gegen die Delta-Variante bietet eine Erstimpfung gerade mal 30% Schutz vor einer Erkrankung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deshalb halte ich mich jetzt mit Freibad und dergleichen auch zurück, ich kriege die zweite Comirnaty Dosis in gut zwei Wochen. Im Juli und August wird es schon auch noch ausreichend warm zum schwimmen sein. 37 Grad sind mir ehrlich gesagt eh zu viel, bis 30 ist ok.  Bei der Hitze bringt das Freibad nämlich auch nicht mehr viel, da wird man trotz Sonnencreme im Wasser nur gegrillt


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2021)

Oder halt einfach einen einsamen See suchen, wo nicht so viel los ist. 









						Impfungen: Warum nicht alle Menschen Antikörper bilden
					

Die Ständige Impfkommission geht davon aus, dass manche Menschen trotz vollständiger Impfung gegen SARS-CoV-2 keine normale wirksame Immunität aufbauen. Warum ist das so? Von Anja Martini.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

Biontech Zweitimpfung, am Tag der Impfung nix. Ab dem nächsten Tag 4 Tage flachgelegen, Kopfschmerzen, Gliederschmerzen, Schüttelfrost, Übelkeit, schmerzempfindliche Einstichstelle. Dann Morgens aufgewacht und alle Symptome weg.

Mutter, Schwiegermutter & Ehefrau haben alle 2x Biontech bekommen und hatten gar nichts.

Guess i'm just lucky.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder halt einfach einen einsamen See suchen, wo nicht so viel los ist.


Die gibt es auch nicht überall 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Guess i'm just lucky.


Ob so garkeine Reaktion jetzt die gesündere Variante ist was die Wirkung des Impfstoffes an geht ist ja auch eher fraglich. Und was das echte Virus dem selben Körper angetan hätte der schon bei der Impfung so los legt erst recht.
Also vielleicht tatsächlich Glück gehabt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ob so garkeine Reaktion jetzt die gesündere Variante ist was die Wirkung des Impfstoffes an geht ist ja auch eher fraglich.


Man muß nicht zwingend (offensichtliche)Impfreaktionen haben um eine höhere Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffes zu erhalten.
Wer es genau wissen will muß einen Antikörpertest machen lassen.
Den mache ich auch demnächst.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2021)

Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass bei jungen gesunden Leuten mit der Immunantwort auf den Impfstoff in der Regel klappt.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß nicht zwingend (offensichtliche)Impfreaktionen haben um eine höhere Wirksamkeit des Impfstoffes zu erhalten.
> Wer es genau wissen will muß einen Antikörpertest machen lassen.
> Den mache ich auch demnächst.


Lass es - kostet Geld und sagt nichts vernünftiges aus bezüglich dem Erfolg einer Impfung. Wenn du wissen willst ob jemand Covid hatte, dann sind die wunderbar (zumindest die Tests die auf Blut aus der Vene basieren).


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2021)

Sollten die nicht alle auf Blut aus der Vene basieren? Wird doch keiner auf die Idee kommen eine Arterie anzustechen.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (17. Juni 2021)

Habe vor sechs Stunden Johnson & Johnson bekommen (beim Kinderarzt ). Leichtes Druckgefühl an der Einstichstelle in den ersten paar Minuten, seitdem alles gut. Die Kopfschmerzen, die ich seit heute morgen wegen der Bullenhitze hatte, sind sogar besser geworden, aber das schieb ich mal auf den Schatten und literweise Wasser.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2021)

Dank Vitamin B (hier in Hessen, komplett unmöglich in meinem Alter/Gesundheitszustand/Berufsstand einen Termin zu bekommen) am 14.06.2021 in BW eine Impfung bei einem Urologen mit Johnson&Johnson bekommen.

Null Nebenwirkungen, nicht mal die Einstichstelle war richtig zu sehen. Einen Freund, der 5 Minuten vor mir dran war, hat es aber an dem Tag mit Schüttelfrost und 38,5° zerlegt.

Vadder mit Biontech (Erstimpfung am 29.12.2020 > Altenpfleger) zweimal geimpft, ebenso überhaupt nichts. Gleiches meine Mutter, am gleichen Tag wie ich geimpft (1.) im Impfzentrum vom Landkreis. Auch nichts gemerkt. Liegt wohl in der Familie...


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sollten die nicht alle auf Blut aus der Vene basieren? Wird doch keiner auf die Idee kommen eine Arterie anzustechen.


Ne, aber die Fingerkuppe - nennt sich Antikörper-Schnelltest, bitte nicht mit den AntiGEN-Schnelltest verwechseln, das was anderes.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Lass es - kostet Geld und sagt nichts vernünftiges aus bezüglich dem Erfolg einer Impfung. Wenn du wissen willst ob jemand Covid hatte, dann sind die wunderbar (zumindest die Tests die auf Blut aus der Vene basieren).


Kostet 21 Euro. Ich hatte mich schon bei meinen Hausarzt erkundigt. Man kann dann eben sehen ob und wie stark die Immunantwort ausfällt. Wie lange sie anhält und ob sie gegen neue Mutationen schützt, kann man dann natürlich nicht sehen.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kostet 21 Euro. Ich hatte mich schon bei meinen Hausarzt erkundigt. Man kann dann eben sehen ob und wie stark die Immunantwort ausfällt. Wie lange sie anhält und ob sie gegen neue Mutationen schützt, kann man dann natürlich nicht sehen.



Das einzige was du damit bewirkst, ist dass dein Hausarzt den Test abrechnen kann 
Wenn der Test gezielt auch auf die durch die Impfung gebildeten Antikörper testet, dann kannst du feststellen ob es überhaupt eine Immunantwort gegeben hat, aber nicht wie stark diese ausfällt.









						SARS-CoV-2-Antikörpertests: Laborärzte fordern Grenzwerte
					

Um festzustellen, ob jemand vor SARS-CoV-2 geschützt ist, müssen international festgelegte Antikörper-Grenzwerte her, fordern Laborärzte – und nehmen die Test-Hersteller in die Pflicht.




					www.aerztezeitung.de
				




Kannst ihn ja mal machen und dann berichten.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2021)

Ist halt die Frage, ob der Arzt dann wirklich nur einen einfachen Test macht, der Ja/Nein sagt, oder eben im Labor dann wirklich Zahlen ermittelt werden.


----------



## soulstyle (17. Juni 2021)

Für mein Verständniss, ist die Anzahl der Antikörper doch nicht ausschlaggebend oder?
Es soll damit (Impfung) ja bezweckt werden, das bei einem Coronainfekt der Körper sich an den Bauplan der Antikörper erinnert.
Die Antikörper werden nach der Impfung gebildet (Imunantwort),
und in kürzester Zeit die entsprechenden Antikörper produziert um die Vermehrung der Coronavieren schnellstmöglich zu unterbinden.
Bei nicht Impfung und Infekt müsste sich der Körper erst einen Antikörper Bauplan erstellen und dann Corona bekämpfen. Da das zu viel Zeit kostet, deshalb die Impfung.
Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## hoffgang (17. Juni 2021)

Das wird ein Schnelltest-Kit sein. Antikörper Tests im Labor sind nicht ganz so einfach zu bekommen in Deutschland wie PCR oder Antigentests.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juni 2021)

Sollte der Arzt aber sagen können vorher.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Für mein Verständniss, ist die Anzahl der Antikörper doch nicht ausschlaggebend oder?
> Es soll damit (Impfung) ja bezweckt werden, das bei einem Coronainfekt der Körper sich an den Bauplan der Antikörper erinnert.
> Die Antikörper werden nach der Impfung gebildet (Imunantwort),
> und in kürzester Zeit die entsprechenden Antikörper produziert um die Vermehrung der Coronavieren schnellstmöglich zu unterbinden.



Man hat sowohl Antikörper, als auch T-Helferzellen.

Hier mal ganz wissenschaftlich:


			https://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/homeexpneu/mam/content/infektionsimmunologie_impfung.pdf
		


Die T-Helferzellen sind übrigens die Immunzellen, die bei einer HIV-Infektion angegriffen und zerstört werden.
https://www.msd-gesundheit.de/hiv/wissen/was-macht-hiv




__





						Die drei Stadien der HIV-Infektion | MSD
					

In der akuten Phase kurz nach der Infektion können grippeähnliche Krankheitszeichen auftreten. Dann folgt eine chronische Phase, später kommt das Stadium AIDS.




					www.msd-gesundheit.de


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Für mein Verständniss, ist die Anzahl der Antikörper doch nicht ausschlaggebend oder?
> Es soll damit (Impfung) ja bezweckt werden, das bei einem Coronainfekt der Körper sich an den Bauplan der Antikörper erinnert.
> Die Antikörper werden nach der Impfung gebildet (Imunantwort),
> und in kürzester Zeit die entsprechenden Antikörper produziert um die Vermehrung der Coronavieren schnellstmöglich zu unterbinden.
> ...


Soviel ich weiß kann man auch die Menge bestimmen. Ich kann  ja nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Für mein Verständniss, ist die Anzahl der Antikörper doch nicht ausschlaggebend oder?
> Es soll damit (Impfung) ja bezweckt werden, das bei einem Coronainfekt der Körper sich an den Bauplan der Antikörper erinnert.
> Die Antikörper werden nach der Impfung gebildet (Imunantwort),
> und in kürzester Zeit die entsprechenden Antikörper produziert um die Vermehrung der Coronavieren schnellstmöglich zu unterbinden.
> ...



Die Dauer, die eine Immunisierung anhält und auch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit im Falle einer Infektion skalieren afaik mit der Zahl der Antikörper. Wenn dein Körper praktisch gar nicht reagiert hat und nach ein paar Wochen keine Antikörper mehr da sind, kann er das Virus ja gar nicht vorzeitig als solches erkennen - womit denn auch?

Allerdings ist es wohl individuell sehr unterschiedlich, welche absolute Reaktionsstärke auch "relativ stark" bzw. (zu) schwach ist.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dauer, die eine Immunisierung anhält und auch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit im Falle einer Infektion skalieren afaik mit der Zahl der Antikörper. Wenn dein Körper praktisch gar nicht reagiert hat und nach ein paar Wochen keine Antikörper mehr da sind, kann er das Virus ja gar nicht vorzeitig als solches erkennen - womit denn auch?
> 
> Allerdings ist es wohl individuell sehr unterschiedlich, welche absolute Reaktionsstärke auch "relativ stark" bzw. (zu) schwach ist.


Aha, wusste ich garnicht also sind es auch die Antikörper die das erkennen wen Sie andocken?
Interessant, ich dachte da sind andere Mechanismen die das erkennen.
Also ist das doch recht wichtig wieviele Antikörper man hat.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Für's "erinnern" sind andere Zellen zuständig als für's abwehren, aber deren Anzahl skaliert normalerweise miteinander.


----------



## Krolgosh (18. Juni 2021)

So, meine Frau und ich haben jetzt kurzfristig morgen um 9 Uhr auch nen Impftermin bekommen. Erstimpfung mit Moderna. 
Mal sehen ob man was davon merkt, aber ich gehe mal nicht davon aus und hoffe es auch nicht. Muss morgen im Smoker Rippchen für ca 10 Leute machen, da muss ich Fit sein.


----------



## soulstyle (18. Juni 2021)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> So, meine Frau und ich haben jetzt kurzfristig morgen um 9 Uhr auch nen Impftermin bekommen. Erstimpfung mit Moderna.
> Mal sehen ob man was davon merkt, aber ich gehe mal nicht davon aus und hoffe es auch nicht. Muss morgen im Smoker Rippchen für ca 10 Leute machen, da muss ich Fit sein.


Also die Einstichstelle wird man schon deutlich merken.
Ich habe mich vom den linken Arm impfen lassen da ich rechtshänder bin.
Hat sich 3-4 Tage wie ein heftiger Muskelkater angefühlt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juni 2021)

Bei mir tat der Arm nur einen Tag weh. Das fand ich aber auch nicht besonders schlimm.
Schlimmer empfinde ich Kopfschmerzen. Aber von der Impfung hatte ich keine.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Für's "erinnern" sind andere Zellen zuständig als für's abwehren, aber deren Anzahl skaliert normalerweise miteinander.



Ein paar Beiträge weiter oben hatte ich ja was dazu verlinkt.


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/covid-19-impferfahrungs-thread.604341/post-10779688


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Aha, wusste ich garnicht also sind es auch die Antikörper die das erkennen wen Sie andocken?
> Interessant, ich dachte da sind andere Mechanismen die das erkennen.
> Also ist das doch recht wichtig wieviele Antikörper man hat.



Das Andocken der Antikörper ist im Prinzip der primäre Erkennungsmechanismus. Der Körper sieht nicht, dass da "irgendwas" im Blut ist, da schwimmt sowieso allesmögliche rum. Und man will nicht warten, bis reichlich "kranke Zellen" da sind, die erkannt werden können. Antikörper dagegen binden spezifisch an Erregerzellen und "gebunde Antikörper" wiederum sind die Zielmarkierung für Fresszellen & Co. Heißt: Keine Antikörper = keine Bekämpfung des Virus bevor es zuschlägt. Unabhängig davon gibt es die Speicherung von Bauplänen für Antikörper & Co, dass heißt wenn die Immunabwehr kann im Falle einer Infektion auch dann schneller und wirkungsvoller wieder hochgefahren werden, wenn gar keine Antikörper mehr im Blut sind, aber halt nicht ganz so schnell. Das ganze System hat aber vor allem auch sowas wie Prioritätslevel. Der Körper merkt sich nicht jede Infektions-Gegenmaßnahme in gleichem Maße, sondern vor allem schwere und wiederkehrende Attacken. Deswegen impft man zum Beispiel auch zweimal mit etwas Abstand. "Gemerkt" hat sich der Körper den Großteil schon bei der ersten simulierten "Erkrankung", aber die zweite Runde verfestigt das Ganze und macht dem Immunsystem klar, dass es Hinweise auf diesen Erreger besonders aufmerksam verfolgen sollte.

Werden aber von vorneherein kaum Antikörper gebildet, fällt die Impfantwort also schwach aus, ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass der ganze Körper die Angelegenheit ungefähr so ernst nimmt, wie ein Querdenker. Für den einzelnen ist es nicht zwingend ein Problem, wenn das Immunsystem offensichtlich locker damit fertig wird. Vermutlich gehört man dann zu denen, die sowieso nur einen schwachen Verlauf gehabt hätten. Aber umgekehrt wird das Immunsystem durch die Impfung auch nur wenig geschärft und man ist dann bei späteren Kontakten mit dem Virus eine größere Gefahr für seine Mitmenschen. Von daher gilt: Solange sie nicht selbst zum Problem werden (Stichwort Trombosen), sind heftige Impfreaktionen eigentlich was gutes. Sie belegen, dass das Immunsystem eine echte Notfallübung durchmacht.


----------



## soulstyle (19. Juni 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werden aber von vorneherein kaum Antikörper gebildet, fällt die Impfantwort also schwach aus, ist das ein Hinweis darauf, dass der ganze Körper die Angelegenheit ungefähr so ernst nimmt, wie ein Querdenker.


Wußte ichs doch das, daß Querdenken genetisch weitervererbt wird.

Ok also impft man zumTeil auch 2 mal damit dem Körper simmuliert wird, Achtung die greifen öfters an....
Sehr aufschußreiche Info.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Juni 2021)

Was Vitamin B betrifft: Ich finde es etwas doof, dass Veterinärmediziner bei Menschen keine Behandlungen durchführen dürfen. Mein Onkel ist Tierarzt, aber der kriegt weder den Impfstoff her noch dürfte er mich spritzen, obwohl er Impfungen und Blutabnehmen jeden Tag hundertmal macht


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2021)

Da müssen wir noch warten, bis auch die Katzen gegen Corona geimpft werden.

Und dann sagst du halt einfach laut "Miau".


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht hat man Angst dass die bei zu vielen Vorerkrankungen Keulen/Einschläfern statt Impfung empfehlen  .


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat man Angst dass die bei zu vielen Vorerkrankungen Keulen/Einschläfern statt Impfung empfehlen  .



Da geht es bei den Tierbeständen insgesamt deutlich härter zu. Ein infiziertes Tier und es werden gleich alle gekeult. 
Glücklicherweise verbietet das Grundgesetz dies auf Menschen zu übertragen, sonst wären die Altenheime wohl leer gewesen.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

Das sollte auch auf gar keinen Fall den Wunsch darstellen so etwas für Menschen auch nur zu erwägen, aber doch verdeutlichen dass Veterinärmediziner etwas anders gestrickt sind als Humanmediziner.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sollte auch auf gar keinen Fall den Wunsch darstellen so etwas für Menschen auch nur zu erwägen, aber doch verdeutlichen dass Veterinärmediziner etwas anders gestrickt sind als Humanmediziner.



Beim Menschen gibt es aber auch die Diskussion um die Legalisierung der Sterbehilfe und einen selbstbestimmten Tod.


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Ihr werdet eure Impfung innerhalb von 2 Monaten kriegen.


Mittlerweile ist es 1 Monat später und davon, dass alle die geimpft werden wollen, ein Angebot haben, sind wir noch weit entfernt.
Merkel meinte doch erst etwas von Juni?

Letztenendes kein Verlass auf das Gelaber von der Regierung.  Ich wurde jetzt nur über den "Trick" mit ner Schwangeren in der Bekanntschaft geimpft. Selbst über den Arbeitgeber und Betriebsarzt gibts nicht genug, Hausarzt hat 800 Leute in der Warteschlange etc.

Wenn ich da noch 3 Monate gewartet hätte,  hätt ich auch gleich auf nen aktualisierten Impfstoff warten können oder Covid wär sowieso kein Thema mehr.
Oder ich hätt mir dann noch die indische Variante kurz vor der Impfung auf Arbeit eingefangen.
Kein Bock darauf...
Es dauert schließlich ja auch nochmal einige Wochen bis man den vollen Impfschutz hat, das darf man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2021)

Es hieß allerdings immer Angebot bis zum Ende des Sommers, und das ist erst Ende September kurz vor der Wahl.

Im Juni wurde nur die Priorisierung aufgehoben, so dass sich auch die Leute mit unrelevanten Jobs hinten anstellen dürfen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Das Offtopic von letzter Nacht wurde gerade ausgeblendet.
Weiter machen  .


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2021)

Vorgestern habe ich die erste Dosis Biontech bekommen. Ich war früh Abends ziemlich müde, aber außer dem "Muskelkater" an der Einstichstelle merke ich nichts.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es 1 Monat später und davon, dass alle die geimpft werden wollen, ein Angebot haben, sind wir noch weit entfernt.
> Merkel meinte doch erst etwas von Juni?
> 
> Letztenendes kein Verlass auf das Gelaber von der Regierung.  Ich wurde jetzt nur über den "Trick" mit ner Schwangeren in der Bekanntschaft geimpft. Selbst über den Arbeitgeber und Betriebsarzt gibts nicht genug, Hausarzt hat 800 Leute in der Warteschlange etc.
> ...


1. Der Sommer ist nicht zu Ende.
2. Du kommst auf Umwegen trotzdem dran.
3. Momentan ist die epidemiologische Situation recht entspannt, d.h. die Gefahr besteht da nicht unmittelbar.

Für Reisen etc. gibt es die Schnelltests.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das sollte auch auf gar keinen Fall den Wunsch darstellen so etwas für Menschen auch nur zu erwägen, aber doch verdeutlichen dass Veterinärmediziner etwas anders gestrickt sind als Humanmediziner.


Komplett anders gestrickt sind allerdings Rechtsmediziner. 
Während ein normaler Arzt immer nach vorne denkt („Wie bekomme ich den Patient wieder gesund?“), denkt man in der Rechtsmedizin immer rückwärts („Wieso ist das Opfer in dem hier vorliegenden Zustand?“). 
Außerdem sind die „Patienten“ der Rechtsmedizin schon tot, da fällt eine misslungene Operation nicht mehr ganz so schwer ins Gewicht   
Von daher wäre ein Rechtsmediziner wohl die letzte Wahl, wenn es ums Impfen geht 😂


----------



## FetterKasten (20. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die „Patienten“ der Rechtsmedizin schon tot, da fällt eine misslungene Operation nicht mehr ganz so schwer ins Gewicht


Sag das mal den lebenden Gewalt- und Vergewaltigungsopfern, welche von Rechtsmedizinern untersucht werden, dass die eh schon tot sind und es egal ist, wenn etwas misslingt


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juni 2021)

Man könnte auch einfach sagen, der Rechtsmediziner kommt immer zu spät.


----------



## tripod (21. Juni 2021)

am donnerstag meine zweite impfung bekommen(biontec).

einzige nebenwirkung: ich konnte von donnerstag auf freitag nicht schlafen...
war gar nicht mal so witzig, da ich schon müde gewesen wäre.
der freitag war dann etwas... crazy, aber es ging.

mittlerweile hab ich aber genügend "nachgeschlafen".


----------



## Krolgosh (21. Juni 2021)

Meine Frau und ich haben am Samstag die erste Impfung mit Moderna bekommen.
Haben beide bis auf nen Schweren Arm und "Muskelkater" nichts davon bemerkt.


----------



## Eyren (23. Juni 2021)

Heute Erstimpfung mit Biontech.

Nun es fühlt sich im Oberarm an wie ein leichter Reiz durch zu hartes Training, so ein Mittel zwischen Muskelkater und Schmerz. Allerdings sehr punktuell im Bereich der Einstichstelle.

Ansonsten ist alles gut.

Einzige worüber ich mal wieder lachen könnte wenn es nicht so ärgerlich wäre ist mein Impfausweis.

Vor einigen Monaten wurde mein Impfausweis bei einem Autoeinbruch geklaut, ist ja kein Problem soweit. Heute bekam ich dann auch direkt von meinem Arzt einen neuen.

Noch bevor ich die Spritze hatte. Ich hätte also brav mit gestempeltem Ausweis aus der Praxis spazieren können ohne jemals eine Impfung bekommen zu haben.

Zu allem Überfluss ist der Pass dann auch noch Blanko,  Namen etc. darf man selber eintragen. 

Wenn man dann in den Nachrichten mitbekommt das gefälschte Ausweise im Umlauf sind fragt man sich doch wie sowas passieren kann.....


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2021)

Schon komisch.

Aber immerhin hat er dann wenigstens auch geimpft und sich nicht fürs nicht-impfen bezahlen lassen.








						Berliner Impfärztin soll Blanko-Impfausweise ausgestellt haben
					

Eine Ärztin des Impfzentrums Arena steht im Verdacht, Blanko-Impfausweise ausgestellt zu haben. Auch Bargeld wurde bei der Frau gefunden. Ermittelt werde wegen Betrugsverdachts, heißt es von der Polizei.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## Eyren (24. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon komisch.
> 
> Aber immerhin hat er dann wenigstens auch geimpft und sich nicht fürs nicht-impfen bezahlen lassen.
> 
> ...


Ja es ist bei meinem Arzt auch einfach ein Logistikproblem.

Ist eine sehr beliebte und belebte Praxis und die Arzthelferinnen und Ärzte impfen in ihrer Freizeit.

Da wird die Pause gekürzt bzw. Mittwochs ein langer Tag gemacht um den regulären Praxisalltag nicht mit Impfungen zu stören. Von daher also eher ein großes Lob an das Team.

Passieren dann aber leider dadurch auch solch "Flüchtigkeitsfehler"


----------



## tripod (24. Juni 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Heute Erstimpfung mit Biontech.
> 
> Nun es fühlt sich im Oberarm an wie ein leichter Reiz durch zu hartes Training, so ein Mittel zwischen Muskelkater und Schmerz. Allerdings sehr punktuell im Bereich der Einstichstelle.
> 
> ...


du solltest dann aber dann nach der zweitimpfung direkt das zertifikat für die erst- und zweitimpfung bekommen
(war zumindestens bei mir so im impfzentrum).
direkt noch im impfzentrum hab ich dann beide zertifikate in covpass eingescannt.
habe das ganze natürlich auch noch alles im impfausweis, aber die digitale lösung empfinde ich angenehmer.

praktisch an covpass ist, dass ich dort jedes zertifikat einscannen kann.
sollte mal jemand sein smartphone nicht dabei haben... kann man sich wunderbar gegenseitig helfen,
solang man dessen zertifikat eingescannt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hieß allerdings immer Angebot bis zum Ende des Sommers, und das ist erst Ende September kurz vor der Wahl.
> 
> Im Juni wurde nur die Priorisierung aufgehoben, so dass sich auch die Leute mit unrelevanten Jobs hinten anstellen dürfen.



Nicht hinten, sondern einfach irgendwo reindrängeln. "Hinten anstellen", dass heißt sich am System anmelden ohne Chance auf einen Termin bis die Prio3er durch sind, konnten sie in vielen Bundesländern von Anfang an. Jetzt sie direkt in der Lotterie, können also auch vor Prio3-Leuten dran kommen.


----------



## Belzebub13 (25. Juni 2021)

Biontech Erstimpfung nach ca. 24h Magenkrämpfe (evtl. auch andere Ursache)
Biontech Zweitimpfung nach ca. 24h Grippeähnliche Symptome (leichtes Fieber, Kopfweh, Schwäche, Schmerzen) nach 48h größtenteils abgeglungen und nach 72h wieder topfit.

Habe auch das Impfzertifikat direkt bekommen und konnte es einscannen.


----------



## Eyren (25. Juni 2021)

tripod schrieb:


> du solltest dann aber dann nach der zweitimpfung direkt das zertifikat für die erst- und zweitimpfung bekommen
> (war zumindestens bei mir so im impfzentrum).
> direkt noch im impfzentrum hab ich dann beide zertifikate in covpass eingescannt.
> habe das ganze natürlich auch noch alles im impfausweis, aber die digitale lösung empfinde ich angenehmer.
> ...


Ja das Zertifikat kann ich mir auch jetzt schon holen. Läuft bei einer Hausarztimpfung halt so ab das man mit dem Impfpass zu einer ausgewählten Apotheke geht und dort den QR-Code bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mich gestern noch gegen Pneumokokken impfen lassen. Die ist wichtig um sich vor Lungenentzündungen zu schützen wenn mal z.B. einen grippalen Infekt hat. 
Der Arm tut mehr weh als nach der Coronaimpfung.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

So habe nun meinen Impfapp mit meiner besseren Hälfte, registriert und sind als vollständig geimpft.
Wie denkt ihr über die Impfung der Kinder ab  12 Jahren?
Ja, nein, vieleicht?


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Wie denkt ihr über die Impfung der Kinder ab  12 Jahren?
> Ja, nein, vieleicht?


Bei Kindern eigentlich nur wenn eine medizinische Indikation gegeben ist. Also bestimmte Vorerkrankungen vorhanden sind. Ansonsten ab 16 oder ab 18 Jahren. Das fände ich ok.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei Kindern eigentlich nur wenn eine medizinische Indikation gegeben ist. Also bestimmte Vorerkrankungen vorhanden sind. Ansonsten ab 16 oder ab 18 Jahren. Das fände ich ok.


Gott sei dank alle Kerngesund.
Dann werde ich die mal nicht impfen lassen.


----------



## blautemple (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Gott sei dank alle Kerngesund.
> Dann werde ich die mal nicht impfen lassen.


Wäre es nicht besser das mit dem Hausarzt zu besprechen? ^^


----------



## Anthropos (25. Juni 2021)

Hab gestern meine Impfung mit Biontech bekommen.
Einstichstelle schmerzt ein wenig und ich habe leichte Grippesymptome. Wenn's dabei bleibt, ist das verkraftbar.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser das mit dem Hausarzt zu besprechen? ^^


Das wollte ich auch vorschlagen oder mit dem Kinderarzt.

Aber ich würde unseren Sohn nicht impfen lassen dagegen wenn er 12 wäre.
Jetzt ist er 17. Und selbst da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht besser das mit dem Hausarzt zu besprechen? ^^


Hast Recht, habe ich ja auch schon vor 3 Wochen besprochen, er sagte mir auch das was @RyzA gesagt hat.
Fazit und ohne Gewähr:
Er sagte (unser Doc), das Corona für Kinder wohl nicht so bedrohlich ist wie für Erwachsene oder vorbelastete Menschen.
Er würde in diesem Fall seine Kinder nicht impfen.
Nur wollte ich die allgemeine Meinung der Betroffenen Mitbürger / Eltern dazu hören.
Man hört ja auch das vereinzelnd jüngere, schwer mit der Krankheit zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Man hört ja auch das vereinzelnd jüngere, schwer mit der Krankheit zu kämpfen haben.


Es gibt Berichte das Jugendliche Autoimmunerkranungen durch Covid bekommen haben.
Aber die sind selten und wahrscheinlich waren die schon vorbelastet.


----------



## soulstyle (25. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt Berichte das Jugendliche Autoimmunerkranungen durch Covid bekommen haben.
> Aber die sind selten und wahrscheinlich waren die schon vorbelastet.


Das ist ja nun die Frage, ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der eine oder andere evtl. nicht von seinem Glück wusste das er erkrankt oder vobelastet ist.
Die andere Sache ist ja auch, welche Langzeitwirkung hat dieser Impfstoff gegenüber Menschen / Kinder usw.
Bei den Kindern musst Du auch Rede und Antwort stehen wenn man dazu später befragt wird.
Es ist eben schön die Gedanken und pro / contra aus zu tauschen.
Ich würde egal welches Gesundheitsthema, in keinem Forum der Welt als Entscheidungsgrundlage nehmen, jedoch aber als Recherchepunkte oder als Gedankenanstoss aufnehmen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2021)

Vor 10 Tagen die 2. Dosis Biontech bekommen und beide Male nur leichter Schmerz ala "Muskelkater". Aber wirklich nur sehr leicht, sonst nix.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So habe nun meinen Impfapp mit meiner besseren Hälfte, registriert und sind als vollständig geimpft.
> Wie denkt ihr über die Impfung der Kinder ab  12 Jahren?
> Ja, nein, vieleicht?


Ab 12 wäre mir auch zu früh. Ab 15 oder 16 ist ok, wenn sie Party machen und bisweilen auch nicht mehr ganz nüchtern sind, weil an die AHA-Regeln denken Teenies dann nicht mehr. Dann stecken sie sich wenigstens nicht mehr gegenseitig an. Außerdem gibt es mit Kino, Freibad usw. kein Problem mehr, wenn sie geimpft sind. 
Denk auch an die HPV-Impfung, die zahlen Krankenkassen nur bis 18.


Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Vor 10 Tagen die 2. Dosis Biontech bekommen und beide Male nur leichter Schmerz ala "Muskelkater". Aber wirklich nur sehr leicht, sonst nix.


Das beruhigt mich, ich kriege meine zweite Spritze mit Comirnaty in zehn Tagen 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern noch gegen Pneumokokken impfen lassen. Die ist wichtig um sich vor Lungenentzündungen zu schützen wenn mal z.B. einen grippalen Infekt hat.
> Der Arm tut mehr weh als nach der Coronaimpfung.


Hast du nach der Pneumokokken-Inpfung Nebenwirkungen gespürt, Kopfschmerzen oder so? Der Arm lahmt ja immer mehr oder weniger nach so einer Spritze.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Hast du nach der Pneumokokken-Inpfung Nebenwirkungen gespürt, Kopfschmerzen oder so? Der Arm lahmt ja immer mehr oder weniger nach so einer Spritze.


Nein. Sonst nichts!


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2021)

Man muss halt nur auch die Herdenimmunität und die Spätfolgen auch bei Jugendlichen durch LongCovid in die Risikoanalyse mit einbeziehen. 
In Ländern, wie Israel oder GB, wo schon viele Erwachsene doppelt geimpft sind, werden nun vor allem die Kinder und Jugendlichen durch Corona erwischt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> So habe nun meinen Impfapp mit meiner besseren Hälfte, registriert und sind als vollständig geimpft.
> Wie denkt ihr über die Impfung der Kinder ab  12 Jahren?
> Ja, nein, vieleicht?



[X] Später

Noch weiß man nur wenig über Nebenwirkungen bei Heranwachsenden. Es gibt zwar keinen Anlass, größere zu erwarten und keine Hinweise darauf, aber bei den bislang im Umlauf befindlichen Corona-Versionen ist die Gefahr für Corona-Schäden für Kinder unter AHA-L-Bedingungen auch eher gering. => Ich würde sagen unentschieden, die StIKo sagt "kein Grund, das zu empfehlen". Aber wenn man in Zukunft Nebenwirkungen sicherer ausschließen kann, AHA-L immer weiter ignoriert wird und das Risiko durch Delta steigt, erwarte ich ein Umschwenken in "tendentiell besser".

Im Moment würde ich es ganz simpel extern betrachten: Es gibt noch immer Millionen von Leuten, bei denen eine Impfung einen großen Unterschied zum besseren macht und die auf Dosen warten. Wieso sollte man denen welche wegnehmen, solange es für die Kinder selbst keinen Unterschied macht? Sobald Impfstoff im Überfluss zur Verfügung steht (je nach Geschmack "weltweit") sieht die Sache anders aus und solange die Nebenwirkungen nicht größer als der Nutzen ist, kann man Kindern auch zum Schutz ihrer Umgebung impfen. Denn die Blagen sind teilweise wunderbare Hyperspreader.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Juni 2021)

Hatte vorgestern einen Termin für eine Impfung mit Johnson&Johnson.
Die ersten 12 Stunden habe ich nichts gemerkt, dann für ca. 24h das volle Programm (Schüttelfrost, Fieber, Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen). Mittlerweile schmerzt nur noch der Arm (bzw. die Einstichstelle) ein wenig.

Aktuelles Fazit: Das wars wert


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2021)

Bei den meisten ist es nur am Tag nach der Impfung schlimm.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mich freiwillig für eine AstraZeneca-Erstimpfung entschieden.
Die Nebenwirkungen waren moderat,
einen Steinarm und erhöhte Körpertemperatur.

Das war aber nix im Vergleich zu den Nebenwirkungen einer Typhusimpfung,
da ging es mir nicht so gut.


----------



## soulstyle (28. Juni 2021)

So nun bin ich gespannt, bin ja nach heutigem Stand vollständig geimpft.
So wie ich das mitbekomme, schlägt ja die Deltavariante um sich.

Kinder sind davon erhöht betroffen weil die Erwachsenen zum Teil geimpft sind, Portugal Urlauber verlassen das Land fluchtartig weil Neuinfekt >80/100.000 ist.

Viele glauben ja imSommer ist es besser mit dem Covid 19
Es gibt Länder wie Saudiarabien,Kuwait, Länder aus dem afrikanischen Kontinent usw. da ist fast das ganze Jahr (Sommer) sehr warm und die stecken sich trotzdem mit Covid an.
Nun ist der Aufschrei groß, Urlauber aus den Risiko Ländern in Karantäne zu schicken.
Wie schnell sich aber das Blatt wenden kann von nicht Risiko in Risiko Gebiet sieht man ja nun in Portugal, GB, Israel...

Schade denen gegenüber die wg. Corona nicht in Urlaub fahren um Ihr Beitrag zu leisten damit die Pandemie nicht voranschreitet. Nun fahren doch welche in Urlaub und ich sehe es schon kommen im Herbst ist das rumgejammere wieder groß.
Ob wir geimpfte wohl nochmal gegen die Deltavariante erneut geimpft werden müssen?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

Obwohl ich auch doppelt geimpft bin, hoffe ich mal, dass sich dann wenn ich nach Portugal fliegen will in ein paar Monaten die Welle wieder durch ist.

Hatte mich aber extra für Strandurlaub und gegen Stadtbesichtigung in Lissabon o.ä. entschieden um ggf. Kontakte vermeiden zu können.


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Kinder sind davon erhöht betroffen weil die Erwachsenen zum Teil geimpft sind, Portugal Urlauber verlassen das Land fluchtartig weil Neuinfekt >80/100.000 ist.


Joa, eher weil ab Morgen bei Rückreise nach Deutschland 14 Tage Quarantäne auf die Urlauber wartet.




__





						RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Informationen zur Ausweisung internationaler Risikogebiete durch das Auswärtige Amt, BMG und BMI
					

Die Einstufung als Risikogebiet (Hochrisiko- oder Virusvariantengebiet) erfolgt durch das Bundesministerium für Gesundheit, das Auswärtige Amt und das Bundesministerium des Innern, für Bau und Heimat.




					www.rki.de
				






soulstyle schrieb:


> Schade denen gegenüber die wg. Corona nicht in Urlaub fahren um Ihr Beitrag zu leisten damit die Pandemie nicht voranschreitet. Nun fahren doch welche in Urlaub und ich sehe es schon kommen im Herbst ist das rumgejammere wieder groß.
> Ob wir geimpfte wohl nochmal gegen die Deltavariante erneut geimpft werden müssen?


Mit in der EU zugelassenen Impfstoffen sollte es keine Notwendigkeit geben gegen Delta nochmal zu impfen. Es kann jedoch sein, dass wir gegen Gamma eine weitere Impfung brauchen, bzw. dass es neue Mutanten gegen könnte gegen welche die jetzige Impfung nicht ausreichend Schutz bietet. Kann auch sein, dass wir in den nächsten Jahren eine jährliche Covid Impfung bekommen, so wie aktuell gegen Grippe.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mit in der EU zugelassenen Impfstoffen sollte es keine Notwendigkeit geben gegen Delta nochmal zu impfen.



Wegen Delta nicht unbedingt, sondern eher allgemein bei älteren Menschen könnte es durchaus sein das da nochmal geimpft wird im Herbst.
Erstens, weil die zuerst geimpft wurden und zweitens weil bei älteren Leuten die Immunität nach der Impfung nachlässt, bzw. allgemein das Immunsystem nachlässt.

Interessant wird, ob man da den gleichen Impfstoff nehmen sollte wie bei der ersten und zweiten Impfung, oder einen anderen, oder ob es nach einem knappen Jahr egal ist.
Zumindest bei der Zweitimpfung soll die Wirkung höher sein, wenn der Impfstoff gewechselt wird.








						"Mix and Match" offenbar sehr wirksam
					

Die Ständige Impfkommission empfiehlt unter 60-Jährigen, die das AstraZeneca-Vakzin bekommen haben, für die zweite Impfung BioNTech/Pfizer. Erste Daten zur Wirksamkeit sind vielversprechend. Von F. Ehrenfeld.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Da diese Impfungen wohl komplett die Hausärzte machen, sollte da dann wohl auch die Wahl bestehen, mit welchem Impfstoff man geimpft werden möchte.
Ich würde gerne auch mal Biontech ausprobieren.


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Juni 2021)

Gute Neuikeiten:








						New study: Pfizer and Moderna vaccines' immune response may last a lifetime | Boing Boing
					

Immunologists published a study today suggesting that people who have been immunized against COVID-19 with the mRNA vaccines from Pfizer and Moderna may never need boosters, or at least for many ye…




					boingboing.net


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

Also nach einem Jahr voraussagen über die ganze Lebenszeit zu treffen halte ich doch etwas gewagt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Juni 2021)

Naja... ohne den Enthusiasmus über eine "lifetime immunization" dämpfen zu wollen aber da sind zwei entscheidende Faktoren die dagegen sprechen...

1.) Eine "immune response" bedeutet hier prinzipiell nur, dass das Immunsystem den Erreger erkennt und speziefisch reagiert. Es werden keine Aussagen getroffen über die stärke der Reaktion bzw. der Antikörpermenge. Es hilft wenig wenn das Immunsystem sich nach 3 Jahren noch erinnert aber die Reaktion so schwach ausfällt dass dennoch eine schwere Infektion stattfinden kann.

2.) Selbst wenn die Reaktion ausreichend stark ausfällt dann findet sie dennoch nur gegen den Wildtyp und jene Mutationen statt deren Spikeprotein dem Wildtyp ausreichend ähneln. Oder anders gesagt es hilft ebenfalls wenig wenn in 3 Jahren alles noch super reagiert aber die bis dahin vorherrschende Mutation mit der heutigen nichts mehr zu tun hat und entsprechend nicht erkannt wird.


Wir werden (persönliche Meinung) nicht um Booster herumkommen - einerseits um die Stärke der erfolgenden Immunreaktion hochzuhalten und vor allem um aktuelle und kommende Mutationen zu integrieren. Aber glücklicherweise ist das jetzt kein Problem mehr da Kapatizäten und Know-How da sind. Wenn Booster nötig werden können wir hunderte Millionen Dosen in wenigen Wochen raushauen - das Gezuckel das wir bisher sehen gibts da nicht mehr.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Ob wir geimpfte wohl nochmal gegen die Deltavariante erneut geimpft werden müssen?


Ja und danach gegen die Lambda-Variante. Erst mit Omega wird Schluss sein.

Jeder Zweite, der an Delta stirbt, ist geimpft.








						Delta in Großbritannien: Gestorben trotz Impfung
					

In Großbritannien sind Patienten trotz Impfung nach einer Infektion mit der Delta-Mutante gestorben. Die englische Gesundheitsbehörde Public Health England hat dazu Zahlen veröffentlicht.




					www.faz.net


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wir werden (persönliche Meinung) nicht um Booster herumkommen - einerseits um die Stärke der erfolgenden Immunreaktion hochzuhalten und vor allem um aktuelle und kommende Mutationen zu integrieren. Aber glücklicherweise ist das jetzt kein Problem mehr da Kapatizäten und Know-How da sind. Wenn Booster nötig werden können wir hunderte Millionen Dosen in wenigen Wochen raushauen - das Gezuckel das wir bisher sehen gibts da nicht mehr.



Wobei bisher anscheinend noch keine große Anpassungen beim Biontech-Impfstoff nötig sind. 
Also ggf. abwarten bis die nötig sind und der angepasst wurde. 
Die alten Varianten scheinen ja relativ schnell durch die neuen verdrängt zu werden und sterben praktisch aus.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

Das schöne an mRNA ist, dass die Technik darauf ausgelegt ist in 2 Tagen geändert zu werden.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2021)

Bloß die Tests und Studien dauern halt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß die Tests und Studien dauern halt.


Du weißt wofür die mRNA Technik eigentlich gedacht war?
Für Krebs und da die Zellen bei jedem Menschen anders sind kannst du da auch keine Studie für exakt den einen Code machen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Juni 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Ja und danach gegen die Lambda-Variante. Erst mit Omega wird Schluss sein.
> 
> Jeder Zweite, der an Delta stirbt, ist geimpft.
> 
> ...


Statistisch gesehen sind die Verstorbenen sehr alt, ebenfalls bilden betagte Leute die geringste Immunantwort nach einer Impfung. Ich würde also die Aussage nicht blind verallgemeinern. Da steckt womöglich viel mehr im Kontext, was untersucht werden muss.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juni 2021)

Geht schneller als erwartet:









						Coronavirus: Impfzusage kann offenbar früher erfüllt werden
					

Allen Erwachsenen solle bis zum Ende des Sommers ein Impfangebot gemacht werden können, hieß es stets. Dieses Ziel kann nun offenbar bereits im Juli erreicht werden. Laut RKI ist die Impfbereitschaft weiterhin hoch.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die Studie scheint sich nur auf Biontech zu beziehen:








						Studie zu Wirksamkeit: BioNTech-Vakzin könnte lange schützen
					

Eine US-Studie gibt Hinweise darauf, dass der Impfstoff von BioNTech/Pfizer lange vor dem Coronavirus schützen könnte. Für die Immunreaktion wichtige B-Gedächtniszellen wurden noch drei Monate nach der Impfung nachgewiesen.




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Ist also die Frage, ob sich das einfach auf Moderna übertragen lässt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (30. Juni 2021)

Heute Morgen um 10 gabs bei mir die 2. Spritze Biontech. Bis jetzt mal nur leichte Schmerzen im Oberarm...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2021)

Um mal was zur Intention des Threads beizutragen zwei Fälle aus dem privaten Umfeld.
Moderna 1. Impfung: 4 Tage Schmerzen an der Einstichstelle, 3 weitere Tage Schmerzempfindlichkeit bei Berührung. Auf dem Höhepunkt (circa 12-48 h nach Impfung) dadurch eingeschränkte Beweglichkeit des Arms
Biontech 1. Impfung: Halber Tag Schmerzen an der Stelle, 2 weitere Tage Schmerzempfindlichkeit bei Berührung.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Mit in der EU zugelassenen Impfstoffen sollte es keine Notwendigkeit geben gegen Delta nochmal zu impfen.



Guck dir die Infektionszahlen im durchgeimpften Israel an und das Verhalten der Deutschen in den letzten Wochen. Insbesondere der Party-Urlauber...
Nein, es macht  keinen Sinn nochmal mit dem gleichen Impstoff zu impfen. Aber ohne eine Impfung, die stärker gegen Delta hilft (und die es bislang nicht gibt) werden wir sicher eine vierte Welle bekommen. 60% Impschutz * 300% Idiotie ergeben kein sicheres Niveau.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck dir die Infektionszahlen im durchgeimpften Israel an und das Verhalten der Deutschen in den letzten Wochen. Insbesondere der Party-Urlauber...
> Nein, es macht  keinen Sinn nochmal mit dem gleichen Impstoff zu impfen. Aber ohne eine Impfung, die stärker gegen Delta hilft (und die es bislang nicht gibt) werden wir sicher eine vierte Welle bekommen. 60% Impschutz * 300% Idiotie ergeben kein sicheres Niveau.


Ich glaube nicht daran, dass das kommt.
Nicht gegen Delta. Eventuell für Ältere, oder für besonders gefährdete Personen, aber nicht für alle Impfberechtigten.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2021)

Interessanterweise sorgt eine schnellere Verbreitung von Delta in Deutschland dann sogar dafür, das man keine Quarantäne mehr braucht, wenn man aus GB oder Portugal einreist. 









						Portugal und Großbritannien bald wohl keine Variantengebiete mehr
					

Portugal und Großbritannien werden wohl bald nicht mehr als Variantengebiete eingestuft - denn Experten gehen davon aus, dass die Delta-Variante auch bald in Deutschland dominieren wird.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sorgt eine schnellere Verbreitung von Delta in Deutschland dann sogar dafür, das man keine Quarantäne mehr braucht, wenn man aus GB oder Portugal einreist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, man findet halt echt immer ne Ausrede um auch bloß nicht den heiligen deutschen Sommerurlaub in irgendeiner Form einzuschränken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Guck dir die Infektionszahlen im durchgeimpften Israel an [...]


Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei 56% - 60% der Bevölkerung, die vollen Impfschutz haben, von "durchgeimpft" sprechen kann.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2021)

Radio: "Die Impstoff Knappheit ist bald vorbei" -> Seite des Lokalen Impfzentrums geöffnet -> mRNA Termin für kommenden Samstag bekommen  .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, man findet halt echt immer ne Ausrede um auch bloß nicht den heiligen deutschen Sommerurlaub in irgendeiner Form einzuschränken.



Wobei das einer der ganz wenigen Fälle ist, wo drastische Maßnahmen tatsächlich keinen Sinn machen: Grenzschließungen zwischen Gebieten, in denen die Infektionsgefahr sowieso gleich hoch ist, bringen rein gar nichts. Ob die Leute sich in Oberbayern oder im Oberbayern mit Delta anstecken macht keinen Unterschied. Im Gegensatz zur weit verbreiteten Aussage, die letztes Jahr von "Urlaubern" ausgelöste zweite Welle ginge auf das Ausland zurück, stammten  iirc durchängig mehr als 70-80% der Infektionen aus dem Inland. Das Problem ist das Verhalten vieler Leute, nicht deren Aufenthaltsort.




HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man bei 56% - 60% der Bevölkerung, die vollen Impfschutz haben, von "durchgeimpft" sprechen kann.



Gut, falsch ausgedrückt. Aber 40% Anteil geimpfter unter den Infizierten sieht man einfach, dass die Impfung allein nicht annähernd ausreicht, um Delta in Schach zu halten. Wie man aber derzeit auf jeder Kneipenterrasse sehen kann: Abgesehen von den 1/3 Impfquote, die wir haben, gilt in Deutschland derzeit freie Bahn für Viren. Die einzige Frage ist noch, wie schnell die vierte Welle da ist. (Ich bin mittlerweile am Überlegen, ob ich meinen Urlaub vorziehen soll. Nicht dass die Nachbarn bis dahin ihre Grenzen gegen Deutschland zugemacht haben...)


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2021)

Neuigkeiten aus der Impfstoffforschung: Universal-Impfstoff: Kommt bald die Super-Impfung gegen Coronaviren?

Und bevor jemand meckert was das für eine Quelle ist. Unter dem Artikel sind die Originalquellen hinterlegt.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten aus der Impfstoffforschung: Universal-Impfstoff: Kommt bald die Super-Impfung gegen Coronaviren?


Das hört sich vielversprechend an.
Ich glaube aber nicht, das sich das Virus so schnell geschlagen gibt,
eher werden wohl Auffrischungsimpfungen, ähnlich derGrippe,
wohl Standard werden.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Zum Impfzentrum gekommen, "zugegeben" dass ich im Januar positiv getestet wurde, zweiter Termin wurde sofort storniert. Bei der Ärztin nochmal nachgehakt: Ne, da müssen sie dann halt immer den Genesungsnachweis und den Impfpass mitführen. Nach kurzer Denkpause hat sie dann aber die Genesung doch ins gelbe Heft geschrieben. Digital hab ich dann auch nur den Wisch für die erste Impfung bekommen weil das System Genesung "nicht vorsieht".
-> Jetzt hab ich nen Nachweis über ne ~1,75 Impfungen und keinen Folgetermin. 

Impfung selbst: Moderna ca. 10 Minuten nachdem ich das Zentrum betreten habe bekommen. Der Durchschnittskunde kennt anscheinend nur Biontech, so dass die Leute am Empfang froh waren dass ich mich auch "nur" mit dem eigentlich minimal besseren Impfstoff abgegeben habe. Dem entsprechend nicht existent war die Warteschlange im Moderna Stockwerk.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zum Impfzentrum gekommen, "zugegeben" dass ich im Januar positiv getestet wurde, zweiter Termin wurde sofort storniert. Bei der Ärztin nochmal nachgehakt: Ne, da müssen sie dann halt immer den Genesungsnachweis und den Impfpass mitführen. Nach kurzer Denkpause hat sie dann aber die Genesung doch ins gelbe Heft geschrieben. Digital hab ich dann auch nur den Wisch für die erste Impfung bekommen weil das System Genesung "nicht vorsieht".
> -> Jetzt hab ich nen Nachweis über ne ~1,75 Impfungen und keinen Folgetermin.
> 
> Impfung selbst: Moderna ca. 10 Minuten nachdem ich das Zentrum betreten habe bekommen. Der Durchschnittskunde kennt anscheinend nur Biontech, so dass die Leute am Empfang froh waren dass ich mich auch "nur" mit dem eigentlich minimal besseren Impfstoff abgegeben habe. Dem entsprechend nicht existent war die Warteschlange im Moderna Stockwerk.


Die Impfung ist sehr wichtig. Man tut so, als würden die Genesenen in den ersten 6 Monaten danach keinen Schutz benötigen, die Varianten könnten einen Genesenen trotzdem voll erwischen. Das hat man in Manau und New York gesehen.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Ich habe kein wirkliches Problem damit dass ich nur ein Mal mRNA bekomme. Die Darstellung der Ärztin zu den Gründen fand ich auch durchaus einleuchten. Aber dass das im ganzen Nachweis System nicht vorkommt ist halt mehr als nur nervig.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe kein wirkliches Problem damit dass ich nur ein Mal mRNA bekomme. Die Darstellung der Ärztin zu den Gründen fand ich auch durchaus einleuchten. Aber dass das im ganzen Nachweis System nicht vorkommt ist halt mehr als nur nervig.


Ja, ist bescheuert. Hier in HH reicht es einen Antikörpertest zu machen. Ist die Immunreaktion gut genug, kriegt man den Impfpass für 6 Monate ab dem Zeitpunkt und wird als vollständig geimpft behandelt.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Die 6 Monate lang schon, aber man bekommt stand Heute keinen digitalen Impfausweis bzw. ohne meckern nichtmal nen analogen Eintrag über sie Tatsache sondern einen Extrazettel der nicht mehr Wert ist als der Positivtest selbst.
Ich hab jetzt aber auch Mal den offiziellen Wisch darüber vom Kreis beantragt in der Hoffnung/Annahme dass der sich in absehbarer Zeit als "zweite Impfung" zumindest einfacher eintragen lässt als der reine Test-Zettel.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Bitte einmal für die Arbeit des Bundesgesundheitsministers klatschen  

Auch für den digitalen Impfpass an den er im letzten Sommer noch nicht gedacht hat.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Das Beste ist doch dass er selbst auch vor meinem Problem steht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die 6 Monate lang schon, aber man bekommt stand Heute keinen digitalen Impfausweis bzw. ohne meckern nichtmal nen analogen Eintrag über sie Tatsache sondern einen Extrazettel der nicht mehr Wert ist als der Positivtest selbst.
> Ich hab jetzt aber auch Mal den offiziellen Wisch darüber vom Kreis beantragt in der Hoffnung/Annahme dass der sich in absehbarer Zeit als "zweite Impfung" zumindest einfacher eintragen lässt als der reine Test-Zettel.



Stecke in der Situation nicht drin, aber es hieß das Imfnachweis allen "final" geimpften ausgestellt wird und dass bei vielen, die ihre erste Impfung vor Einführung des Systems erhalten haben, diese gar nicht erst nachgetragen wird. Auch sonst ist es afaik optional, dass man den Code für die erste überhaupt einscannt, der zweite/endgültige ist der entscheidende. Ggf. haben die da im Impfzentrum bei dir Mist gebaut, wenn sie dir nur eine "erste von zwei Impfungen" bescheinigt haben. (Und nein, mit der Bürokratie können die sich nicht rausreden. Oder wie sollen Johnson-Empfänger sonst jemals zum Abschluss kommen? )


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2021)

Nope:








						Corona: Genesen und dazu geimpft – Was es für den Nachweis braucht
					

Einmalig gegen Corona geimpfte Genesene sind in Deutschland vollständig Geimpften gleichgestellt. Doch der Nachweis ist kompliziert.




					www.morgenpost.de
				



Die QR Codes kommen anscheinend aus einem System was "Moderna als Einzigimpfung" nicht vorsieht. Angeblich soll das bis Ende des Monats anders aussehen.
Wie gesagt: Wenn der Gesundheitsminister selbst keinen digitalen Ausweis bekommt halte ich das nicht für ein lokales Problem.

Und warum ich zu so komischer Zeit antworte: Auf dem gestochenen Arm liegt es sich verdammt schlecht, aber das ist auch weiterhin die einzige Nebenwirkung.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juli 2021)

So, hab jetzt auch die erste Impfung hinter mir. Vorletzten Freitag hat sich das Impfzentrum endlich gemeldet. *Wuhu*

Impfdatum: Dienstag, 29.06.
Impfstoff:     Biontech
Nebenwirkungen: Von Mittwoch bis Samstag Erkältungssymptome. Gliederschmerzen, Schwäche, Müdigkeit etc. --> Gelber Schein.


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2021)

Bei mir verlief die Impfung wie die "reguläre" Infektion: Garnichts gemerkt.
Also halt die Armschmerzen, aber das sind nach meinem Verständnis ja Verletzungssymptome durch Nadel+Flüssigkeit in den Muskel und keine Infektionsreaktionen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Juli 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Heute Morgen um 10 gabs bei mir die 2. Spritze Biontech. Bis jetzt mal nur leichte Schmerzen im Oberarm...


Gegen Abend gings dann Bergab 
ca. 19:30 starkes Zittern
ca. 20:00 Schüttelfrost inklusive Kaltschweiß
ca. 22:00 starke Kopfschmerzen kommen dazu, ich hab die Idee Fieber zu messen -> 41,5°C
Dann bin ich irgendwann eingeschlafen...

Donnerstag:
ca. 05:30 Schmerzen am ganzen Körper, Muskelkater durchs Zittern, starke Verspannungen in Nacken und Rücken, 40,5°C Fieber
ca. 12:00 Das erste mal seit Mittwoch, 16:00 was gegessen, Kopfschmerzen halten an, Fieber sinkt stetig
ca. 18:30 Fieber ist jetzt auf 38,5°C gesunken, die Verspannungen lösen sich langsam, es geht aufwärts, Kopfschmerzen sind noch da
ca. 22:30 Temperatur unter 38°C! Ich bin komplett erschöpft, obwohl ich fast den ganzen Tag geschlafen habe

Freitag:
ca. 10:30 Körper fühlt sich schlapp an, Muskelkater ist noch schlimmer als am Vortag, Körpertemperatur wieder normal
ca. 17:00 Abgesehen vom Muskelkater gehts mir wieder gut!


Das war auf jeden Fall ein intensives Erlebnis, was ich so nicht unbedingt nochmal brauche


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

@WhoRainZone 

Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wie du dich gefühlt hast - aber wars nicht wunderbar & verwunderlich auf einmal als die Symptome einfach so von jetzt auf nachher verschwunden sind.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wie du dich gefühlt hast - aber wars nicht wunderbar & verwunderlich auf einmal als die Symptome einfach so von jetzt auf nachher verschwunden sind.


Das war schon ziemlich wild 
Am Freitag Abend war ich dann noch mit ein paar Kollegen grillen und ein bisschen feiern.
Das Bier hat auf jeden Fall wieder gut geschmeckt


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stecke in der Situation nicht drin, aber es hieß das Imfnachweis allen "final" geimpften ausgestellt wird und dass bei vielen, die ihre erste Impfung vor Einführung des Systems erhalten haben, diese gar nicht erst nachgetragen wird.



Ich hatte selbst die zweite vorher.
Mal sehen ob einem der QR-Code noch zugeschickt wird.

Dann fehlt nur noch ein Gerät um den auch einzulesen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

Der Teil geht doch Problemlos in der nächsten Apotheke. Zuschicken wird dir da keiner was.


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Juli 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob einem der QR-Code noch zugeschickt wird.


Meine Mutter hat auch lange gewartet, ob noch was vom Impfzentrum kommt. Nachdem ich aber sowieso in die Apotheke musste, um den Code für die erste Impfung zu bekommen (konnte Impfzentrum angeblich nicht ausstellen, weil nicht bei ihnen gemacht. Deutschland ftw  ), ist sie dann mit mir mit. Dauert 5 Minuten und du hast das Zeug.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann fehlt nur noch ein Gerät um den auch einzulesen.


Es gibt die Corona Tracing App auch "entgoogelt", falls es bei dir daran liegt^^


----------



## JePe (6. Juli 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> @Topic - 4X, maennlich, am 21. Mai Erstimpfung mit Moderna. Abends dann Muskelkater, Schwellung im Bereich der Einstichstelle und etwas Uebelkeit - ab Samstag kaum noch Samptome und Sonntag gar nichts mehr. Der Typ links von mir im Wartebereich hatte weniger Glueck - hob nach ein paar Minuten die Hand und meinte, es ginge ihm nicht so gut ... und kippte um. Man hat ihn wieder hingesetzt und ihm Schokolade angeboten (von Lindt). Vielleicht wird mir ja naechstes Mal auch komisch  .



Zweitimpfung mit Moderna am letzten Freitag: am Wochenende dann Muskelkater, schmerzende Einstichstelle, Fieber, Uebelkeit, Kreislaufprobleme, Muedigkeit - nicht draengeln, es ist genug fuer alle da.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Es gibt die Corona Tracing App auch "entgoogelt", falls es bei dir daran liegt^^


Soweit ich weiß sind die aktuellen Covpass und Co. eigentlich nur Anzeige+Interpreter Tools für den QR Code der Zweitimpfung. 
Ein Foto von selbigem hat also für den Scan an Ort xy die selbe Funktion wie die App, man bekommt nur selbst nicht visualisiert wann "Vollschutz" besteht etc.


----------



## G0NZ0 (6. Juli 2021)

@Olstyle Ich selbst nutze auch Covpass, aber es gibt ja Leute, die mögen Google nicht. Die Tracing App ausm Playstore nutzt halt Google Services und das gibts auch ohne in anderen Stores. Das war mein einziger Punkt.

Ein Bild kann man natürlich auch machen


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, man findet halt echt immer ne Ausrede um auch bloß nicht den heiligen deutschen Sommerurlaub in irgendeiner Form einzuschränken.


Naja, wann geht der Deutsche denn auf die Barrikaden? Wenn´s Bier leer ist, das Internet nicht geht, Fußballübertragung ausfällt, Sauerkraut alle ist, der Nachbar ein größeres Auto fährt oder eben der Sommerurlaub gestrichen wird.  

Also quasi nur wenn es Priorität 1 ist.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2021)

Biontech braucht wohl doch noch Anpassungen wenn sich Delta durchgesetzt hat.









						Israelisches Ministerium: Impfung weniger effektiv seit Delta
					

In Israel ist die Wirksamkeit des BioNTech-Impfstoffs dem Gesundheitsministerium zufolge seit der Ausbreitung der Delta-Variante gesunken: Er schütze nur noch zu 64 Prozent vor einer Ansteckung. Der Schutz vor schweren Verläufen sei aber hoch.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## blautemple (6. Juli 2021)

Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Solange es quasi keine schweren Verläufe gibt und die Leute dementsprechend nicht im Krankenhaus landen oder sterben ist doch alles gut. 

Die Inzidenz halte ich mit steigender Impfquote auch nicht mehr für die geeignetste Metrik, weil Fallzahlen und Krankenhauszahlen nicht mehr direkt aneinander hängen.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2021)

Mal eine andere Perspektive:
Ich habe nun auch meinen Termin für die Erstimpfung bekommen, allerdings Astra-Zeugs.
Vorab: 
Ich bin kein Impfgegner, sondern habe bisher alles, was irgendwie sinnig war, inkl. Zeckenschutz, brav gespritzt oder geschluckt. Mein Impfbuch ist also "voll" + sehr aktuell.

Ich muss jedoch in diesem Fall gestehen, dass ich zu den "stark Unentschlossenen" gehöre und nach so manchen Pressemitteilungen, als auch einige Schilderungen hier, ich nicht zwangsweise Vertrauen in die ganze Sache habe.
Andererseits wächst der "soziale Druck" auf Arbeit, da haben gefühlt 40-50% zumindest die Erstimpfung erhalten.

Ich möchte *keine* Pro- Contra-Diskussion an der Stelle auslösen, 
sondern bitte gute, evtl. persönliche  "Pro"-Gründe genannt bekommen, damit ich das durchziehe.
Danke!


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2021)

1. Der Schutz deiner Gesundheit und der deiner Mitmenschen

Ein weiterer wichtiger Pro Grund ist zusätzlich, dass du dir halt das ganze Testen und Quarantäne sparst wenn du durch bist


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2021)

Bekannter Maßen schützt die Impfung nicht zu 100%, soll aber den Krankheitsverlauf i.d.R. abschwächen.
Die Impfung würde ja nur dann Sinn (für mich) ergeben, wenn mein komplettes Kontaktumfeld ebenso geimpft wäre.
Ansonsten könnte ich ja bei einem nicht geimpften Mitmenschen mit evtl. kaum erkennbaren eigenen Symptomen einen schweren Verlauf auslösen, oder?
Warum ich das Frage:
Meine Frau will sich gar nicht impfen lassen und ich bin quasi zusätzlich in einem "persönlichem" Dilemma...
Und mir gehen die sicherlich auch hier vorgetragenen Rationalen Argumente aus bzw. laufen ins Leere...


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2021)

Du kannst ja einfach mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und zeigen, das man von der Impfung nicht zum Zombie wird.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

Ich würde die Frage mal anders herum stellen: Was sind denn die Bedenken die dich zum Grübeln bringen?


compisucher schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich ja bei einem nicht geimpften Mitmenschen mit evtl. kaum erkennbaren eigenen Symptomen einen schweren Verlauf auslösen, oder?


Ich war auch ohne Impfung ohne Symptome positiv und habe mich bei jemandem angesteckt der erst Tage später Symptome zeigte. Die Chance auch mit Infektion ansteckend zu sein sinkt aber mit der Impfung ebenfalls.
Und woher willst du wissen daß der Verlauf bei dir schwach wird?


----------



## SpinningFlop (6. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ansonsten könnte ich ja bei einem nicht geimpften Mitmenschen mit evtl. kaum erkennbaren eigenen Symptomen einen schweren Verlauf auslösen, oder?


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass nach über einem Jahr JEDER Mensch mit den Viren in Kontakt gekommen ist und als genesen betrachtet werden kann, da der Großteil aufgrund ihres intakten Immunsystems nichts von einem "Virenbefall" bemerkt. Das Problem ist aber , dass Geimpfte u.a. einen hohen Mutationsdruck ausüben und verantwortlich dafür sind, dass noch viel gefährlicher Varianten entstehen könnten. 

Wieler am 29.01.21: "Je mehr wir impfen, desto mehr Mutationen werden wir haben".
Merkel am 23.06.21: "Also, dass verschiedene Varianten auftauchen werden, damit müssen wir rechnen, solange nicht die gesamte Weltbevölkerung geimpft ist." 
Lauterbach vor einer Woche: "43% der Covid-Toten in UK sind geimpft. Oft nur 1 Impfung. Aber auch doppelt Geimpfte. Bei Älteren ist das Sterberisiko so hoch, dass auch 95% Schutz zu vielen Toten führt. Das heißt: im Winter, wenn Impfung schwächer wird, wird wahrscheinlich eine Boosterimpfung nötig sein. "

Freut euch schon auf die nächste Boosterimpfung!


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde die Frage mal anders herum stellen: Was sind denn die Bedenken die dich zum Grübeln bringen?
> 
> Ich war auch ohne Impfung ohne Symptome positiv und habe mich bei jemandem angesteckt der erst Tage später Symptome zeigte. Die Chance auch mit Infektion ansteckend zu sein sinkt aber mit der Impfung ebenfalls.
> Und woher willst du wissen daß der Verlauf bei dir schwach wird?


Es ist recht komplex, zumindest für mich.
Es vermengt sich quasi die Solidarität zur Frau, die sich eben nicht impfen lassen will mit entsprechenden, ich nenne es mal Nebenwirkungen, die man unweigerlich, ob man nun will oder nicht, mitbekommt.
Es ergibt sich ein diffuses Bild von Horrormeldungen vermengt mit Statistiken, die besagen, es trifft nur jeden 1 Mio. oder so mit irgendwelchen ernsthaften Impfreaktionsverläufen.
Insbesondere wenn eben "der Impfgegner" im Hause natürlich mit Gleichgesinnten (und das sind bestimmt nicht wenige) austauscht.
Blöder Weise sind da auch einige Hausärzte darunter, sogar mein eigener.^^
Die einzig real fassbaren Bedenken, die ich habe, ist, dass die Vakzine extrem schnell Zulassungen bekommen haben.
Ich kann mich im Moment nicht wirtlich dem Eindruck verwehren, dass da auch erheblicher politischer Druck auf die Zulassungsstellen ausgeübt wurden - warum auch immer, wie gesagt-diffus.

Wie mein Körper bei einer tatsächlichen Ansteckung reagiert, weiss ich natürlich nicht.
Bin recht gesund, allerdings mittelschwerer Raucher (knapp unter 1 Schachtel/Tag).


SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass nach über einem Jahr JEDER Mensch mit den Viren in Kontakt gekommen ist und als genesen betrachtet werden kann, da der Großteil aufgrund ihres intakten Immunsystems nichts von einem "Virenbefall" bemerkt. Das Problem ist aber , dass Geimpfte u.a. einen hohen Mutationsdruck ausüben und verantwortlich dafür sind, dass noch viel gefährlicher Varianten entstehen könnten.
> 
> Wieler am 29.01.21: "Je mehr wir impfen, desto mehr Mutationen werden wir haben".
> Merkel am 23.06.21: "Also, dass verschiedene Varianten auftauchen werden, damit müssen wir rechnen, solange nicht die gesamte Weltbevölkerung geimpft ist."
> ...


Das baut jetzt nicht gerade auf....


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die einzig real fassbaren Bedenken, die ich habe, ist, dass die Vakzine extrem schnell Zulassungen bekommen haben.
> Ich kann mich im Moment nicht wirtlich dem Eindruck verwehren, dass da auch erheblicher politischer Druck auf die Zulassungsstellen ausgeübt wurden


Alle europäischen Zulassungen sind regulär abgelaufen. Selbst auf Druck der Öffentlichkeit hat "die Politik" sich im großen und ganzen sogar ausdrücklich hinter die Verfahren gestellt. Dass es schnell ging lag an Parallelisierung (und dem Budget für selbige). Man hat schon zu Mitte der ersten Studienreihe, also wenn klar war dass etwas ungefährlich ist aber noch nicht ob es auch was bringt, die nächste Stufe gestartet.


SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber , dass Geimpfte u.a. einen hohen Mutationsdruck ausüben und verantwortlich dafür sind, dass noch viel gefährlicher Varianten entstehen könnten.


Das ist Unsinn. Es gibt keinen "Mutationsdruck" wie man es etwa bei der Evolution z.T. beschreibt. Eine Mutation entsteht zufällig aus einer Infektion. Ergo gibt es mehr Mutationen wenn es mehr Infektionen gibt, nicht umgekehrt.

Lesetipp: auf allen bis jetzt und auch sonst häufig genannten Punkte ist z.B. Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim in ihrem Buch "Die kleinste gemeinsame Wirklichkeit" bereits eingegangen bevor die überhaupt groß öffentlich Thema waren. Weil sie halt so vorhersagbar und so leicht zu wiederlegen sind.


----------



## compisucher (6. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle europäischen Zulassungen sind regulär abgelaufen.


Das will ich in keiner Weise in Frage stellen.
Es ist ja eher ein Hilferuf für Argumente.
Ich kämpfe hier gegen Aluhüte und mir gehen langsam die Argumente aus.
Und mit einem Aluhut verheiratet zu sein, vereinfacht das Ganze ja nicht gerade...
Aber noch mal, wenn man quasi nonstop mit "der anderen" Meinung" konfrontiert wird, kommen eben die benannten diffusen Zweifel auf.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Juli 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gegen Abend gings dann Bergab
> ca. 19:30 starkes Zittern
> ca. 20:00 Schüttelfrost inklusive Kaltschweiß
> ca. 22:00 starke Kopfschmerzen kommen dazu, ich hab die Idee Fieber zu messen -> 41,5°C
> ...


Mit 41,5° C (sprich: Hyperpyrexie) gehst du (oder wer auch immer eine solche Temperatur bei sich misst) bitte nicht mehr einfach pennen, sondern wirfst vorher ein antipyretisches Mittel ein (bspw. Aspirin 1000 mg, Ibu 600 mg, Paracetamol 1000 mg, besser noch wer hat: Novalgin/Metamizol 1000 mg). Sollte das Fieber nicht innerhalb von 30-60 min wieder in einen annehmbaren Bereich (< 40° C) absinken, wird bitte der Hausarzt/Bereitschaftsarzt/Notarzt angerufen und das weitere Vorgehen abgeklärt. Ich kenne dich ja nicht, aber je nach Alter, Vorerkrankungen, etc. kann Fieber in dieser Höhe (auch bei Erwachsenen) wirklich unangenehm Enden (bis hin zum Hirnödem).

Die Einnahme solcher Mittel verringert auch nach momentanem Stand nicht den Impferfolg. NACH der Impfung sind Schmerz-(und Fiebersenkende) Mittel möglich. Man soll sie nur nicht unbedingt kurz VOR der Impfung einnehmen.

So steht es übrigens auch in den aktuellen Aufklärungsbögen (m-RNA-Impfstoffe, AstraZeneca, Stand: 2. Juli 2021 ):


> Nach der Impfung müssen Sie sich nicht besonders
> schonen. *Bei Schmerzen oder Fieber nach der Impfung*
> (s. „Welche Impfreaktionen können nach der Impfung
> auftreten?“)  *können  schmerzlindernde / fiebersen-
> ...


----------



## SpinningFlop (6. Juli 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Bin recht gesund, allerdings mittelschwerer Raucher (knapp unter 1 Schachtel/Tag).


Mein Chef ist auch so ein Raucher und jedes Jahr wurde er bei jeder  Grippewelle für ein paar Tage krank. Deshalb war er an dieser Impfung sehr interessiert, wusste aber nicht, dass es sich um neuartige Impfungen (Gen-Experimente) handelt. Was ihn nun aber abschreckt, sind die gehäuften Fälle von Herzmuskelentzündungen und Thrombosen . Die mRNA-Impfungen sind halt wie russisch Roulette. Es kann gut gehen, aber wenn es dich erwischt, dann war's das. Es muss halt nur ein hohes Angstlevel und Druck in der Bevölkerung aufgebaut werden, damit die Menschen die hohen Risiken auf sich nehmen. Mach einfach eine Risiko-Nutzenanalyse. Bei der Impfung geht es ja nur darum, einen Krankheitsverlauf zu mildern.


----------



## Whispercat (6. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Alle europäischen Zulassungen sind regulär abgelaufen.


Schlimm genug dass sich die Hälfte dieses Threads um alles dreht nur nich um *PERSÖNLICHE Impferfahrung* was ja eigentlich sogar mal Bedingung dafür war dass dieses Ding hier offen bleibt, aber offensichtlich scheint es ja kein Problem zu sein Diskussionen zu dulden solange bloss die böse Kritik draussen bleibt. Aber dass du dich dann hier hinstellst und so tust als wär ein beschleunigtes Zulassungsverfahren dasselbe wie eine reguläre Zulassung über die üblichen 5-7 Jahre ist maximal fahrlässig. Diese 5-7 Jahre gibt es nämlich nicht ohne Grund denn potentielle Langzeitnebenwirkungen sind bei den Covid Impfungen absolut nicht abzusehen, geschweige denn das die Covid Impfung die erste mRNA Impfung ist die überhaupt jemals eine Zulassung bekommen hat.

Von daher tauscht euch gerne über p*ersönliche Impferfahrungen* aus aber hört bloss auf so zu tun als wären die Covid Impfungen sicher. Erzähl dass doch mal den ganzen jungen Leuten die sich ne Sinusvenenthrombose eingefangen haben.


----------



## Blackout27 (6. Juli 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Zweitimpfung mit Moderna am letzten Freitag: am Wochenende dann Muskelkater, schmerzende Einstichstelle, Fieber, Uebelkeit, Kreislaufprobleme, Muedigkeit - nicht draengeln, es ist genug fuer alle da.



Gestern Zweit Impfung mit Moderna. Heute gleiche Syntome wie von dir beschrieben. 

Das es mich so aus der Bahn wirft hätte ich nicht gedacht :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juli 2021)

Eine unerfreulichere (aber am Ende harmlose) Geschichte:

Ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist heute morgen vom Werksarzt mit Biontech geimpft worden. Keine 30 Sekunden nach dem Pieks läuft der Kerl rot an, fängt schwer an zu atmen und geht kreislauftechnisch zu Boden. Allergischer Schock. Passiert etwa einem von 90.000 Probanden und ist der Grund für die 15 Minuten Wartezeit.

Dem Kollegen wurde vom Doc noch im Flur ne Infusion gelegt was zumindest die Hauptbeschwerden reduzierte aber der Kreislauf war derart im Keller dass er ohnmächtig wurde wenn er von liegender in sitzende Haltung wechselte. Daraufhin gabs dann etwas Epinephrin und er blieb wieder wach (Crank lässt grüßen^^).

Die Reaktion war nach 2-3 Stunden wieder quasi vollständig abgeklungen und die Beschwerden sind weg aber er wird jetzt natürlich komplett aufn Kopf gestellt (zählt als innerbetrieblicher Notarztvorfall, die BG ist da... sehr gründlich) und darf diese Nacht stationär bleiben. So  kann ein Routineimpftermin in sehr seltenen Fällen auch ausgehen.


----------



## pedi (7. Juli 2021)

ich bin durchgeimpft mit biontech-absolut keinerlei probleme, überhaupt garnichts.
meine frau wurde vor 3 wochen mit moderna zum erstenmal geimpft-ebenfalls absolut keinerlei probleme.
ich denke, es hängt sehr viel von der körperlicheren verfassung ab, und vor allem, der im kopf.
wenn man schon mit den gedanken was alles passieren kann zum impfzentrum geht, hat man sowieso verloren.
früher hieß das morbus mohl.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2021)

Letztes Jahr die Grippeimpfung hat mich weit mehr gelegt als die erste Runde Biontech.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juli 2021)

Ich hab jetzt mal nur die Posts der letzten 24 Stunden oder so durchgesehen und fast 100 (!) Posts gelöscht die dem hier von ganz am Anfang grob widersprechen:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nach kurzer Absprache machen wir folgendes:
> 
> So lange der Thread das bleibt was er sein soll und bis jetzt ist lassen wir alles weiterlaufen und schließen mal nicht als "Corona-Revival-Thread". Das bedeutet aber ebenfalls, dass sobald es wieder ausartet das Experiment schnell wieder beendet wird bzw. schnell und härter als üblich durchgegriffen wird.



Ich werde jetzt nicht den Rest alter Posts auch noch durchgehen und nochmal 300 Posts oder so ausblenden aber das hier ist das letzte Mal wos so abläuft - ich habe stellvertretend bei...


Whispercat schrieb:


> Schlimm genug dass sich die Hälfte dieses Threads um alles dreht nur nich um *PERSÖNLICHE Impferfahrung* was ja eigentlich sogar mal Bedingung dafür war dass dieses Ding hier offen bleibt,


...aufgehört zu löschen.

Beim nächsten Abdriften ins bekannte Aluhut-Bullshitbingo ist wie bei den anderen Coronathreads dann dauerhaft zu.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (7. Juli 2021)

Um wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen:
Ich hab gestern nun meine zweite Comirnaty-Impfung (Biontech) bekommen und weder gestern noch heute irgendwelche besonderen Nebenwirkungen davon gehabt.
Selbst der Arm tut mir nicht weh, weil der diesmal anwesende Arzt besser gestochen hat: Spritze gerade rein und direkt in den Oberarm (nicht halb in die Schulter wie es manche machen).
Ich bezweifle ja nicht, dass manche nach der Impfung flach liegen, aber meinen Körper juckt das Comirnaty Vakzin halt null 🤷🏻‍♂️ Schon beim ersten Mal hab ich nichts davon gespürt. Da ist die Tetanus-Impfe schlimmer. Von daher wäre es mir nun auch egal, wenn man im Herbst eine dritte Impfung bräuchte, zumindest ich hab davon nichts zu befürchten


----------



## Andrej (8. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mich vor einer Woche mit Moderna impfen lassen.
Außer den "Schmerzen" im Bereich des Einstichs, die bei einer Skala von 1-10 bei 0 lagen, hatte ich keine weiteren Probleme. Bin 596/4-119/7-102 Jahre alt!


----------



## keinnick (10. Juli 2021)

Ich habe gestern die 2.  Dosis Biontech bekommen. Bei der ersten hatte ich keine Beschwerden. Heute fühle ich mich, als wäre ich vor einen Bus gelaufen und plage mich mit grippeähnlichen Symptomen rum.  Zum Glück ist Wochenende.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zuschicken wird dir da keiner was.



Hab doch tatsächlich noch einen Brief mit dem QR-Code bekommen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2021)

Um so besser. Bei mir konnten seit Freitag die Apotheken helfen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juli 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist Wochenende.


Sehr Arbeitgeberfreundlich am Wochenende krank zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2021)

Da hier schon öfter die Frage aufkam ob Menschen mit wenig Impfreaktionen auch weniger Impfschutz haben bzw entwickeln: Kaum Nebenwirkungen nach Impfung: Bedeutet das weniger Schutz?
Dies ist natürlich mit nein zu beantworten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2021)

Meine Frau (33) war dann Anfang der Woche auch dabei mit ner BionTech-Nadel.
2 Tage lang Muskelschmerzen im Impfarm und am Tag der Impfung abends sehr müde. Alles in allem also nichts ernsthaftes.


----------



## SpinningFlop (14. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2021)

Ist auch kein Wunder. So ziemlich jedem den ich kenne wurde vor der Impfung geraten dass er Paracetamol nehmen solle wenns Schmerzen/Probleme gibt. Nicht nur dass sich sowas rumspricht und die Leute schon mal vorher das Zeug kaufen gehen sondern es ist auch ne Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung - ich kenne sogar wirklich jemanden der VORHER schon Paras eingeworfen hat dass es weniger schlimm werden soll.

Effektiv dürfte der Anteil der Geimpften die tatsächlich ein Schmerzmittel wegen Nebenwirkungen benötigen sehr klein sein - nur wenn mans vorher jedem predigt geht der Konsum natürlich hoch.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Juli 2021)

In dem Zusammenhang sind +15% eigentlich nicht besonders viel.


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Juli 2021)

Hat denn einer von euch geimpften nach der Impfung mal sein Blut untersuchen lassen? Genauer gesagt interessiert nur der D-Dimer Wert, dieser gibt Aufschluss über die mögliche Bildung von Blutgerinnseln und das wäre für den ein oder anderen ja durchaus interessant ob dieser Wert erhöht ist oder nicht. Fände ich jetzt aufschlussreicher wie ein subjektive, Ich hatte etwas Arm schmerzen
Bzw. hat jemand danach einen kompletten Gesundheitscheck gemacht, wäre bestimmt auch interessan.


----------



## 700RRaptor (16. Juli 2021)

Die so oft genannten "Nebenwirkungen" sind ganz normale Impfreaktionen, wie sie bei jeder Impfung auftreten können.
Das ist nämlich ein Zeichen, dass das Immunsystem reagiert.

Mal den Ball flach halten und weniger Bild und SocialMedia konsumieren.

Wie heißt denn der Impfstoff gegen Masern, Hepatitis etc? Welche Impfreaktionen gibt es da? 
Das hat bis vor zwei Jahren keinem Bürger interessiert, was einem der Arzt da spritzt.

Hauptsache dämlich quatschen.

PS: Zwei mal Combinaty (BionTech/Pfizer) gespritzt worden, Muskelkater an der Einstichstelle, Müdigkeit und leichtes Fieber.
*_endlich wieder Partys, Reisen und alles ist gut._


----------



## Adi1 (17. Juli 2021)

SpinningFlop schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da siehst du mal,
wie verweichlicht der menschliche Körper schon ist 

Einfach mal die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen,
und weiter gehts ...


----------



## Johnny05 (17. Juli 2021)

Update Zweitimpfung :

Ich habe am Dienstag , dem 13 Juli 2021 meine Zweitimpfung mit Astra bekommen , beim Hausarzt . Keinerlei Symptome ,alles gut nicht mal die Einstichstelle hat sich gemeldet , wie bei der Erstimpfung . Das Impfzertifikat wurde direkt mit ausgestellt . Meine Frau bekommt nächste Woche die Zweitimpfung .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2021)

Hattest du dich bewusst für die Zweitimpfung mit Astra entschieden? Wird doch wegen der besseren Wirkung geraten bei der Zweitimpfung einen mRNA-Impfstoff zu nehmen.


----------



## Johnny05 (17. Juli 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Hattest du dich bewusst für die Zweitimpfung mit Astra entschieden? Wird doch wegen der besseren Wirkung geraten bei der Zweitimpfung einen mRNA-Impfstoff zu nehmen.


Leider hatte Ich da keine Wahl , ich musste nehmen was halt verfügbar war . Für mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlimm , Hauptsache Ich bin jetzt durchgeimpft . 

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Leider hatte Ich da keine Wahl , ich musste nehmen was halt verfügbar war . Für mich jetzt auch nicht wirklich schlimm , Hauptsache Ich bin jetzt durchgeimpft .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05



Kollege konnte kurzfristig und problemlos für seine Zweitimpfung umschwenken und hat dadurch den vollen Impfschutz sogar früher, weil er die lange Astra-Wartezeit abgekürzt hat. Klappt vermutlich nicht, wenn man erst beim Termin danach fragt, aber wer im Moment mit einer ersten Dosis Astra da sitzt und noch mehr als eine Woche bis zum zweiten Termin hat, sollte mal beim Arzt nachfragen. Die Versorgung läuft ja mittlerweile eingermaßen.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2021)

Bei meinem Termin in Impfzentrum haben sie den Leuten in einer solchen Situation, nach dem was ich bei der kurzen Wartezeit mitbekommen habe, tatsächlich Ad-hoc die Wahl gegeben.


----------



## -ElCritico- (18. Juli 2021)

Es zeigt sich so langsam, dass die Delta-Variante unvakzinierte 20-40 Jährige in die Intensivstationen rafft. Die Situation hat sich in der Stadt gezeigt, wo die Impfquote niedriger als 50% war:








						Delta Is Driving a Wedge Through Missouri
					

For America as a whole, the pandemic might be fading. For some communities, this year will be worse than last.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Zur Info, die USA sind die ersten gewesen, die mit der Massenimpfung losgelegt haben. Zugleich lebt dort die hartnäckingste Antivax-Gruppe, welche Herdenimmunität verhindert. Jetzt bekommt die Gruppe die Wucht der Deltavariante voll zu spüren.


----------



## Lotto (19. Juli 2021)

Hab heute meine 1. Biontech bekommen.
Schon ein paar Sekunden nach Nadelstich sehr leichte Schmerzen im ganzen Arm die quasi bis jetzt anhalten. Aber wider erwarten (noch) keine Rötung oder Erwärmung. Paar kleinere Sachen immer mal wieder kurzzeitig an verschiedenen Stellen (Nervenschmerzen, pulsierende Adern, etc.).


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Juli 2021)

Also schreib ich auch mal, männlich, 36 Jahre, erste und zweite Impfung mit Biontech gut überstanden.
Nach der Ersten Impfung, hatte ich gar keine Nebenwirkungen.
Die Zweite war etwas intensiver aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Die üblichen Symptome, welche hier auch schon genannt wurden, Müdigkeit und eben einfach etwas platt für 1-2 Tage.

Auffällig für mich war, dass ich in der folgenden Woche gefühlt jeden Tag 12 Stunden hätte durchschlafen können. Tagsüber war dann aber immer alles gut, auch bei längeren Autofahrten. Ansonsten nur etwas Muskelkater in der Schulter bzw. der Einstichstelle, aber das große Hobby: halbe Liter heben ging auch so noch. 

PS: Wer sich fragt, weshalb ich mit 36 durchgeimpft bin, in Sachsen ist die Nachfrage nach Impfungen so gering, dass ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten hatte einen Termin über den Hausarzt zu bekommen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Juli 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Wer sich fragt, weshalb ich mit 36 durchgeimpft bin, in Sachsen ist die Nachfrage nach Impfungen so gering, dass ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten hatte einen Termin über den Hausarzt zu bekommen.


Alles gut, ich bin 24 und seit dem 14.07. "durch", also 14 Tage nach der 2. Impfe.
2x Biontech über den Hausarzt, in Baden-Württemberg.

Man musste sich im Endeffekt nur früh genug darum bemühen, dadurch hat das alles problemlos geklappt


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juli 2021)

Hab 2 x Biontech bekommen gehabt. Keine Probleme. Mal sehen. Vermute mal daß man das ganze jährlich auffrischen muß.


----------



## Lotto (20. Juli 2021)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Alles gut, ich bin 24 und seit dem 14.07. "durch", also 14 Tage nach der 2. Impfe.
> 2x Biontech über den Hausarzt, in Baden-Württemberg.
> 
> Man musste sich im Endeffekt nur früh genug darum bemühen, dadurch hat das alles problemlos geklappt


In Niedersachsen war offziell erst ab 07.06 die Priorität aufgehoben. Da haben sie dann aber noch die Prio3-Wartelisten weiter abgearbeitet und danach mit Biontech nur noch 2. Impfungen gemacht. Bei meinem Hausarzt ist für Biontech bis Ende August für die Erstimpfung(!) alles ausgebucht.

Ansonsten:
Heute morgen hat der Arm deutlich mehr weh getan, mittlerweile sind die Schmerzen aber unterhalb dessen von gestern. Ansonsten bis jetzt keine weiteren Nebenwirkungen. Aber bei Biontech soll ja auch erst bei der zweiten mit stärkeren Nebenwirkungen zu rechnen sein.

Find es echt krass wie unterschiedlich das regional ist. Und das kann nicht mit mehr/weniger Impfbereitschaft zusammenhängen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2021)

Hier ist zur Zeit echt Unterlast im Impfzentrum. Als ich meinen Termin gemacht habe konnte ich einen beliebigen Termin zwischen nächstem Tag und +10 Tage wählen  .
Mehr Erfahrungen: Zwei weitere Genesene aus dem Freundeskreis sind mit leichten Erschöpfungserscheinungen durch die erste=letzte Biontech Impfung gekommen. Nur den digitalen Ausweis ausbessern hat dort schonmal eine Apotheke nicht hinbekommen .


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (21. Juli 2021)

Habe gestern die zweite Impfung bekommen.

Bisher keine Nebenwirkungen bis auf leichte Mattigkeit.
Selbst die Einstichstelle am Oberarm verursacht bisher keine Schmerzen oder Schwäche im Muskel.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2021)

Wart mal ab, meine 2te fing auch harmloser an als die Erste. Auch diese Wahrnehmung mit der Einstichstelle. 

Morgen haste Muskelkater in der ganzen Schulter und die Mattigkeit hält noch 2-3 Tage.

Bisschen mehr trinken als sonst, hilft auch schon etwas, um aus dieser Mattigkeit über den Tag etwas herauszukommen.

War bei mir jedenfalls so, Alles Gute.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2021)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Wer sich fragt, weshalb ich mit 36 durchgeimpft bin, in Sachsen ist die Nachfrage nach Impfungen so gering, dass ich keinerlei Schwierigkeiten hatte einen Termin über den Hausarzt zu bekommen.



Naja durch die berufliche Priorisierung bin ich als U30 auch schon seit über einem Monat durchgeimpft (selbst das die zwei Wochen danach um sind, ist nun schon einen Monat her). Ein Freund der beim Rettungsdienst arbeitet, war sogar noch deutlich schneller dran.
Also das Alter spielt da keine absolute Hauptrolle.

Die geringe Nachfrage in Sachsen, schlägt sich leider auch auf dem letzten Platz bei der Impfquote nieder. Erstaunlich das da trotzdem die Inzidenz so extrem runtergegangen ist, nachdem die im Winter am Höchsten von allen Bundesländern war. 
Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Testangebot aus aktuell?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wart mal ab, meine 2te fing auch harmloser an als die Erste.



War bei mir auch so, wobei die von der Tageszeit auch ein paar Stunden später war. Aber da er von "gestern" geschrieben hatte, sollte der Tag danach wo bei vielen die Nebenwirkungen am stärksten sind, da schon erreicht gewesen sein.

Ich hatte bei meiner zweiten Moderna am Tag danach sehr starke Kopfschmerzen gehabt, so dass ich am PCs eigentlich nichts machen konnte, ohne mich kurz danach wieder ins Bett zu legen.


----------



## wiffl (22. Juli 2021)

Ich würde euch gern mal um eure Meinung dazu bitten:
Ich bin 29 und ganz im groben eigentlich gesund bis auf ein paar WehWehchen für die ich gerade HNOs abklapper und einen Orthopäden suche.

Mir wurde von meiner Hausärztin Biontech im August aufgeschwatzt und ich sehe da für mich eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit. Ich habe in den letzten 1,5 Jahren nur meine Mitbewohnerin und 2 Kollegen gesehen und die 3 sind allesamt auch Stubenhocker. Ich wohne zwar mitten in einer Stadt, bin aber entweder in meinem Zimmer oder in meinem Studio, welches ich auf dem Fahrrad erreiche. Laufen tu ich morgens um 6:30, da schlafen die ganzen Künstler hier noch 

Ich hab bedenken dass die Impfung dazu führt dass ich entweder unnötige Nebenwirkungen habe oder allgemein ein Benommenheits- oder Nebelgefühl bekomme was ich aus psychologischen Gründen absolut nicht gebrauchen kann.

Und aus politischer Sicht bin ich von den vergangenen Maßnahmen absolut enttäuscht und sehe es nicht ein dieses Versagen mit meinem Körper zu bezahlen oder irgendeine Art von Risiko einzugehen. *Ein genereller Impfgegner bin ich nicht und ich glaube auch nicht an irgendwelche Mikrochips.* Ich glaube aber schon daran dass man dem Freund oder Cousin etc. gerne mal einen Bauauftrag zu schiebt für Lagerhäuser und Kühlsysteme.
Davon aber abgesehen gab es in der Vergangenheit genügend Beispiele dass das Wohl der Kassen wichtiger war als das Wohl der Patienten - und ich wüsste nicht so ganz weshalb das jetzt anders sein soll.
Eine Dokumentation von Arte, die eigentlich zeigen sollte was für eine Leistung hinter dem ganzen steckt, hat mich eher darin bestätigt dass es noch zu früh für eine Impfung wäre.

Da hier so schlaue Köpfe unterwegs sind hat der ein oder andere vll. ein Argument für mich weshalb ich es doch machen sollte. Danke


----------



## Olstyle (22. Juli 2021)

Siehe Folgeposts von diesem Beitrag:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/covid-19-impferfahrungs-thread.604341/post-10794592
das nochmal durch zu kauen wird auch nichts neues bringen und ist hier auch nicht Thema. Wie die persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Impfung und auch bei manchen mit eigener Infektion oder selbiger im Bekanntenkreis aussah wirst du auch bereits im Thread finden. Also einfach mal ein bisschen blättern.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2021)

Mal eine Expertenmeinung zu den Impfungen



> Seit mehr als zwei Wochen steigt die Sieben-Tage-Inzidenz kontinuierlich an. Virologe Hendrick Streeck sieht Deutschland dennoch nicht am Beginn einer vierten Corona-Welle. Das erklärte er in einem Interview mit "n-tv".
> 
> Es sei "unheimlich schwer" derzeit Vorhersagen zu treffen, wie sich das Infektionsgeschehen entwickeln werde. Dennoch müsse man sich jetzt "auf den Herbst vorbereiten". Der Virologe rechnet "deutlich" damit, dass Deutschland dann von einer vierte Welle getroffen wird.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Virologe Streeck: "Impfschutz vor der Infektion" wird überschätzt

Fremdschutz wäre es nur wenn man nicht mehr andere anstecken kann. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2021)

wiffl schrieb:


> Ich würde euch gern mal um eure Meinung dazu bitten:
> Ich bin 29 und ganz im groben eigentlich gesund bis auf ein paar WehWehchen für die ich gerade HNOs abklapper und einen Orthopäden suche.
> 
> Mir wurde von meiner Hausärztin Biontech im August aufgeschwatzt und ich sehe da für mich eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit. Ich habe in den letzten 1,5 Jahren nur meine Mitbewohnerin und 2 Kollegen gesehen und die 3 sind allesamt auch Stubenhocker. Ich wohne zwar mitten in einer Stadt, bin aber entweder in meinem Zimmer oder in meinem Studio, welches ich auf dem Fahrrad erreiche. Laufen tu ich morgens um 6:30, da schlafen die ganzen Künstler hier noch
> ...



Auch du wirst gelegentlich einkaufen müssen, bei schlechtem Wetter mal ÖPNV nutzen oder irgendwann mal andere Menschen kennen lernen wollen/sollen, sei es beruflich oder privat. Wenn irgendwelche besonderen psychischen Bedingungen ärztlich beurteilt werden müssen, muss das ein Arzt machen. Aber alle Nebenwirkungssymptome sind spätestens nach wenigen Wochen, in 99,99% aller Fälle sogar, wie man hier lesen kann, nach wenigen bis einzelnen Tagen wieder vorbei. Obwohl die Stoffe mittlerweile inkl. Testphase seit rund einem Jahr verabreicht wurden, hat auch noch niemand irgendwelche verdeckten Spätschäden gefunden - und die Wirkstoffe sind nach wenigen Tagen abgebaut, sodass sie auch keine mehr nachträglich auslösen können.

Corona umgekehrt begleitet 20% der Infizierten langfristig/möglicherweise lebenslang. (In deiner Altersgruppe afaik um die 0,1% definitiv lebenslang oder besser gesagt lebenskurz)

Also für mich ist diese Abwägung sehr eindeutig. Und ich sehe auch nicht, wo die Politik da mit reinspielt. Natürlich hat Spahn die Gelegenheit genutzt, um ein paar guten Bekannten Milliarden von Steuergeldern zuzustecken (wenn auch eher bei Masken und Apotheker-Dienstleistungen) und auch die EU hat sich vermutlich ordentlich über den Tisch ziehen lassen. Aber änderst du daran irgendwas, wenn du dich nicht impfen lässt? Die Impfstoffe haben uns am Ende sicherlich doppelt so viel gekostet, wie selbst unter diesen Bedingungen nötig gewesen wäre, aber das macht sie nur überteuert. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2021)

Und auch die eigene Familie und Verwandschaft (insb. Eltern, Großeltern) will man schließlich auch nicht anstecken.
Das ist mit der Hauptgrund sich auch als junger Mensch impfen zu lassen.

Mittlerweile fordern ja auch die Händler das mehr geimpft wird. Wobei man es da vielleicht ähnlich wie bei den Tests macht, dass die also gleich direkt vor dem Laden angeboten werden. Gerade der Johnson&Johnson-Impfstoff der recht gut zu lagern ist und nur eine Dosis braucht würde sich da anbieten für die Laufkundschaft.

Auch ein DriveIn in Berlin wurde sehr gut angenommen.








						Aktuelles aus Berlin
					

Nachrichten, Lokalnachrichten und Meldungen aus Berlin, Polizeimeldungen und offizielle Pressemeldungen der Landespressestelle des Landes Berlin.




					www.berlin.de
				



Da fragt man sich doch warum das nicht schon eher gemacht wurde. In den USA wird das seit einem halben Jahr so gemacht.


----------



## wiffl (22. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Siehe Folgeposts von diesem Beitrag:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/covid-19-impferfahrungs-thread.604341/post-10794592
> das nochmal durch zu kauen wird auch nichts neues bringen und ist hier auch nicht Thema. Wie die persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Impfung und auch bei manchen mit eigener Infektion oder selbiger im Bekanntenkreis aussah wirst du auch bereits im Thread finden. Also einfach mal ein bisschen blättern.


Hab leider nur die ersten Seiten gelesen gehabt und es nicht bis Seite 12 geschafft, aber Danke für die Mühe mit dem Link!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (24. Juli 2021)

Quo Vadis Impfung?
Großbritannien, erstes Resüme, 2te vs 3te Welle.


			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1005517/Technical_Briefing_19.pdf
		


Seite 18-19.

Ungeimpft
121,402 Fälle
165 Tode

Geimpft
105,298 Fälle
295 Tode

CFR Rate:

Ungeimpft= 165 / 121,402 = 0.14% death rate

Geimpft = 295 / 105,298 = 0.28% death rate

Habe vor 3 Tagen meine erste Biontech-Dosis erhalten, mit relativ heftigen Nebenwirkungen, Kopfschmerzen Kreislaufprobleme und Herzflattern.
Bin jetzt aufgrund der Daten aus GB nicht sicher, ob ich die zweite Dosis noch geben werde.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Und jetzt schlüssel das bitte mal nach Alter auf  . GB hat streng nach Alter+Vorerkrankungen mit einem Punktesystem geimpft. Ergo sind die ungeimpften die Gruppe mit deutlichst weniger Grundrisiko. Zudem wird dort afaik als "geimpft" bereits die Erstimpfung geführt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2021)

Und, viel wichtiger: Es ist CFR. Also wieviele Leute von denjenigen sterben, die sich angesteckt haben. Von den Geimpften stecken sich aber viel weniger an, also ist die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit mit Impfung trotz dieser Zahlen weitaus geringer. Aber wer es trotz Impfung ins Krankenhaus schafft, der stirbt halt eher - was aber auch naheliegend ist: Leute, die trotz Impfung symptomatisch erkranken sind, z.B. Leute mit schwachem Imunsystem. 

Zur Beurteilung der Impfwirkung ist es nur sinnvoll zu vergleichen, wie viele Leute aus Gesamtbevölkerungsgruppe bestimmten Risikos (also gleiche Altergruppe, ähnliche Vorerkrankungen) mit respektiv ohne Impfung dauerhafte Folgen davon tragen. Alles andere sagt einem nur, dass Impfungen keinen 101%igern Schutz bieten, aber steht so ja auch schon im Infoblatt.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juli 2021)

Hab jetzt extra mal bei vergleichbaren Altersgruppen in der selben Quelle nachgesehen: bei den über 50 Jährigen sind von 2.337 Fällen ohne Impfung ganze 131 Menschen = 5,6% an/mit Delta gestorben, bei den durchgeimpften 220 aus 13.427 Fällen = 1,63%. Dazu kommt wie schon erwähnt noch der Anteil derer die wegen der Impfung nie positiv geworden sind. Also selbst wenn man sich doch infiziert ist die Überlebenschance mit Impfung mehr als drei Mal so hoch.
Die Zahlen bei den unter 50 Jährigen sind wie gesagt nicht repräsentativ weil dort nach Englischer Impfreihenfolge nur die Risikopatienten überhaupt schon durchgeimpft sein können.

So viel zur Auswertung der externen Zahlen, aber nun bitte wieder zu persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Placebo (24. Juli 2021)

Impfung Jonsson, nichts gemerkt, bis ich den Arm mal 10min etwas mehr bewegt habe. Dann lag ich 1-1,5 Tage flach mit Schüttelfrost und Gelenkschmerzen


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von den Geimpften stecken sich aber viel weniger an, also ist die Sterbewahrscheinlichkeit mit Impfung trotz dieser Zahlen weitaus geringer.


Es haben sich etwa gleich viele mit einer Impfung in der dritten Welle angesteckt, schau in die Zahlen.
Bei den älteren Menschen entfaltet sich ein gewisser Schutz für schwere Verläufe wenn man nach Alter sortiert die Sterblichkeit scheint 1/4 so hoch aber es wird auch in zeitlicher Nähe zur Impfung gestorben , das muss man auch noch gegenrechnen, die unbekannten Langzeitfolgen kommen noch als Risiko oben drauf.
Insgesamt ist der Impfschutz nicht so hoch wie erwartet, bei den Jüngeren scheint es nichts zu bringen, eher negative Folgen zu haben, sofern man sich mit Delta infiziert.
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass es schon effektive Medikamente gegen Covid 19 (Ivermectin) gibt, sind Impfungen meiner Ansicht nach nicht empfehlenswert, aber der Druck geimpft zu sein, steigt und steigt und steigt und mit Ivermectin lässt sich auch kein Geld verdienen. Kurz gesagt: Die Impfungen sind nicht sinnvoll, nur für Risikogruppen.


> . In the total study population, participants in the TNR4 group had a 3.4 times greater likelihood of making a full recovery than those in the comparison group.


https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(21)00100-4/pdf


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Beurteilung der Impfwirkung ist es nur sinnvoll zu vergleichen, wie viele Leute aus Gesamtbevölkerungsgruppe bestimmten Risikos (also gleiche Altergruppe, ähnliche Vorerkrankungen) mit respektiv ohne Impfung dauerhafte Folgen davon tragen.


Ja, aber wo gibt es solche Zahlen? Die Zahlen die man bisher sieht, überzeugen mich nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2021)

Siehe mein Post oben: die Zahlen für die über 50 Jährigen in England sind ungefähr solche Zahlen weil in England davon über 80% geimpft sind.


			
				Ärzteblatt schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den über 50-Jährigen liegt sie bei über 80 %, bei den über 70-Jährigen sogar bei über 90 %. Von den unter 40-Jährigen haben dagegen erst 12,3 % beide Dosierungen erhalten


https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...riante-trotz-hoher-Impfquote-nicht-zu-bremsen
Und dort wird die reine Überlebenschance wie von dir ja auch zitiert mehr als verdreifacht.
Ähnlich ist der Unterschied auch bei der hospitalisierungsrate: Nur 5,23% der Geimpften landen im Krankenhaus, aber 18,83% der Ungeimpften.
Mit (und "nur" Astra, nicht mRNA) Impfung kommt man also mindestens (weil nach wie vor die Ziffer derer fehlt sie dank Impfung nie in die Statistik der erkrankten eingehen) drei bis vier mal so gut durch die Pandemie wie ohne.
Also alles in allem ein riesen Plus für die Impfung. Auch wenn ein noch besserer Schutz natürlich noch toller wäre.
Doofer Vergleich: Wenn dir jemand sagt du bekommst das vierfach Gehalt und sollst dafür vielleicht in den ersten zwei Wochen nach Gehaltserhöhung 1-2 Wochenstunden mehr arbeiten. Würdest du das ablehnen?


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> die unbekannten Langzeitfolgen kommen noch als Risiko oben drauf.


Dieses Argument gibt es immer wieder ohne, dass die Leute das Wort richtig definieren und wissen wann diese auftreten. 
Langzeitfolgen sind Nebenwirkungen die in den ersten 6 bis 8 Wochen auftreten und deren Auswirkungen lange spürbar sind. Es gibt keine Folgen die erst nach einem halben Jahr auftreten. 
Wenn du Angst vor Langzeitfolgen hast, überlege dir wie viel 20% sind. Denn jeder 5. Erkrankte hat Langzeitfolgen am Herz und/oder Lunge. Spitzensportler können ihren Sport nicht mehr ausüben, Menschen werden am Herz operiert, viele fühlen sich sehr lange sehr schlapp... 
Also wenn du tatsächlich besorgt um Langzeitfolgen bist, dann ist die Impfung die logische Konsequenz.

Meine zweite Impfung (biontech) ist jetzt eine Woche her. Ich habe bis auf ein wenig Müdigkeit am Abend keine Einschränkungen gehabt. ich kann aber nicht sagen ob die Müdigkeit tatsächlich von der Impfung kommt oder ob ich einfach kaputt vom Tag war. Die erste mit Astra hat mich etwas stärker ausgehebelt.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und dort wird die reine Überlebenschance wie von dir ja auch zitiert mehr als verdreifacht.


Wovon man die Impfnebenwirkungen und Todesfälle noch abziehen muss und die Behandlung mit Ivermectin und Co gegenübersteht, weiterhin muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass sich der Großteil der Geimpften gar nicht infizieren wird und somit unter Nebenwirkungen und eventuellen Langzeitfolgen zu leiden hat.
Die relative Schutzwirkung und die absolute Schutzwirkung sind auch zwei paar Schuhe.
Weiterhin werden sich durch Impfungen schneller Mutationen bilden und somit weitere Impfungen alle 6-12 Monate erforderlich machen. Niemand kann heute mit Sicherheit sagen, wie sich mRNA und Vektor Impfstoffe dauerhaft auf das Immunsystem auswirken.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit (und "nur" Astra, nicht mRNA) Impfung kommt man also mindestens (weil nach wie vor die Ziffer derer fehlt sie dank Impfung nie in die Statistik der erkrankten eingehen) drei bis vier mal so gut durch die Pandemie wie ohne.


Nur sind Vektor Impfstoffe, abgesehen von Ebola auch nicht erprobt, enthalten genetische DNA informationen, welche sich langfristig auch in das Erbgut integrieren könnten und niemand kann sagen, wie es sich verhält, wenn man dem Menschen das alle 6 bis 12 Monate über einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren spritzt.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also alles in allem ein riesen Plus für die Impfung.


Nein, alles in allem ist es ein riesiges Desaster, abgesehen von Risikogruppen, jetzt wird sogar gefordert Jugendliche und Kinder zu impfen.
Es gibt schon längst Medikamente die viel günstiger besseres leisten.
Ivermectin erwies sich bereits bevor eine Impfung überhaupt entwickelt wurde, in in vitro Versuchen als extrem effektiv und in der Praxis, wenn es vorbeugend eingenommen wird, ebenso effektiv.
Es ist eine Verschwörung der Pharmaindustrie, groß Angelegte Studien mit Ivermectin, werden verhindert und ausgebremst.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dieses Argument gibt es immer wieder ohne, dass die Leute das Wort richtig definieren und wissen wann diese auftreten.
> Langzeitfolgen sind Nebenwirkungen die in den ersten 6 bis 8 Wochen auftreten und deren Auswirkungen lange spürbar sind.
> ehebelt.


Eine durch Masern Impfungen ausgelöste SSPE ist beispielsweise eine extrem seltene Langzeitfolge des Masern Impfstoffes, viel öfter aber die Infektion selbst.
Pandemrix, der Impfstoff gegen Schweinegrippe löste bei Kindern und Jugendlichen eine Schlafkrankheit Monate bis Jahre später aus. Bei jeder 20 000sten Impfung.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juli 2021)

Deine Einwände zu Langzeitschäden sind medizinischer Unsinn. Ein Stoff der sich nicht mehr in deinem Körper befindet kann auch keine neuen Auswirkungen mehr haben. 
Auch sonst möchte ich dich bitten nicht in Verschwörungstheorien abzudriften und sehe die (eh schon Offtopic) Diskussion hier für mich erledigt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Weiterhin werden sich durch Impfungen schneller Mutationen bilden und somit weitere Impfungen alle 6-12 Monate erforderlich machen.


Du hast keine Ahnung. Umso mehr es sich verbreitet und im Umlauf ist, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mutationen.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Niemand kann heute mit Sicherheit sagen, wie sich mRNA und Vektor Impfstoffe dauerhaft auf das Immunsystem auswirken.


Aber bei Corona weißt du das?


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nur sind Vektor Impfstoffe, abgesehen von Ebola auch nicht erprobt, enthalten genetische DNA informationen, welche sich langfristig auch in das Erbgut integrieren könnten und niemand kann sagen, wie es sich verhält, wenn man dem Menschen das alle 6 bis 12 Monate über einen Zeitraum von 5 Jahren spritzt.


Das Erbgut kann dadurch nicht verändert werden.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ivermectin erwies sich bereits bevor eine Impfung überhaupt entwickelt wurde, in in vitro Versuchen als extrem effektiv und in der Praxis, wenn es vorbeugend eingenommen wird, ebenso effektiv.
> Es ist eine Verschwörung der Pharmaindustrie, groß Angelegte Studien mit Ivermectin, werden verhindert und ausgebremst.


Schon wieder Quatsch. Ich habe mal gegoogelt das Medikament taugt nichts. Es gibt auch noch keine wirksamen effektiven Medikamente gegen Covid. Damit wird frühestens im Herbst gerechnet.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> löste bei Kindern und Jugendlichen eine Schlafkrankheit Monate bis 1 Jahr später aus.


Es gibt einen kleinen aber wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen "auslösen" und "diagnostizieren". 

Das hier ist ein Erfahrungsthread und kein Thread um rumzustänkern. Deine Verschwörungen kannst du gern für dich behalten. Informiere dich doch erstmal über den Impfstoff und vermeide deine bisherigen Quellen. Bei Facebook gibt es für deine Ansichten genug Gruppen in denen du Zuspruch erhältst.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung. Umso mehr es sich verbreitet und im Umlauf ist, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Mutationen.


Dann habe ich Wieler falsch verstanden, als er meinte, dass durch mehr Impfungen auch mehr Varianten auftreten werden.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber bei Corona weißt du das?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich beziehe mich hier ausschließlich auf Nichtrisikogruppen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das Erbgut kann dadurch nicht verändert werden.


Das Risiko ist extrem gering, aber nicht absolut ausgeschlossen, so ist mein Wissensstand.



RyzA schrieb:


> Schon wieder Quatsch. Ich habe mal gegoogelt das Medikament taugt nichts.


Ich habe eine entsprechende Studie vorgelegt.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich Wieler falsch verstanden, als er meinte, dass durch mehr Impfungen auch mehr Varianten auftreten werden.


Wenn mehr Viren im freien Umlauf sind ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher. Impfungen bewirken das Gegenteil.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Ich beziehe mich hier ausschließlich auf Nichtrisikogruppen.


Auch da gibt es Long-Covid. Auch bei vorher scheinbar gesunden Menschen.


Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine entsprechende Studie vorgelegt.


War das diese Studie: COVID-19: Ivermectin scheitert in klinischer Studie in Lateinamerika ?


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das Risiko ist extrem gering, aber nicht absolut ausgeschlossen, so ist mein Wissensstand.


Wie soll sich Erbgut verändern können? Nichts kommt in den Zellkern hinein und  nur dort befindet sich die DNS.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie soll sich Erbgut verändern können? Nichts kommt in den Zellkern hinein und  nur dort befindet sich die DNS.



Zumal die Wahrscheinlichkeit für natürliche Mutationen in Zellen, die sich zu Tumoren entwickeln um ein vielfaches höher wäre.
Etwa 2% der Deutschen lebten 2015 mit Krebs. https://www.krebsinformationsdienst.de/tumorarten/grundlagen/krebsstatistiken.php#collapse5


----------



## HenneHuhn (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich Wieler falsch verstanden, als er meinte, dass durch mehr Impfungen auch mehr Varianten auftreten werden.
> 
> [...]



Es ist witzig, wie selektiv mit Herrn Wieler umgegangen wird. Erst wird seine Kompetenz angezweifelt von gewisser Klientel, weil er ist ja nur Tierarzt. Und dann plötzlich dient er als Kronzeuge und Koryphäe, wenn er tatsächlich mal wissenschaftlichen Quatsch von sich gibt*. Hauptsache, es passt zur Agenda 

/edit: hatte beim zweiten Teil des Posts selbst was durcheinander gebracht, darum gelöscht.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Es gibt einen kleinen aber wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen "auslösen" und "diagnostizieren".


Die Krankheit trat erst Jahre später auf.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Deine Verschwörungen kannst du gern für dich behalten.


Ivermectin verhindert äußerst effektiv bei früher Gabe nach ersten Symptomen eine schwere Erkrankung, Studie habe ich oben bereits angehangen, hier nochmal 2 und eine komplette Metastudie.
Es braucht keine Impfungen.




__





						RESULTADOS POSITIVOS DEL PROTOCOLO IVER.CAR EN LA PROFILAXIS DE LOS AGENTES DE SALUD
					

RESULTADOS POSITIVOS DEL PROTOCOLO IVER.CAR EN LA PROFILAXIS DE LOS AGENTES DE SALUD




					pharmabaires.com
				











						The use of compassionate Ivermectin in the management of symptomatic outpatients and hospitalized patients with clinical diagnosis of COVID-19 at the Medical Center Bournigal and the Medical Center Punta Cana, Rescue Group, Dominican Republic, from m
					

No antiviral has been shown to reduce mortality in SARS-COV-2 patients to date. In the present observational and retrospective report, 3,099 patients with a definitive or highly probable diagnosis of infection due to COVID-19 were evaluated between May 1st to August 10th, 2020, at Centro Medico...




					www.medrxiv.org
				





> A total of 3,099 patients were evaluated in the ER of the CMBO and CMPC from May 1 to August 10, 2020 and treated with Ivermectin.
> 
> Initially, 2,706 patients (87.3%) received treatment on an outpatient basis, of which 2,688 (99.33%) did not progress the disease, so they did not merit new admission to the ER and subsequent hospitalization and there were no deaths. Of the patients treated as outpatients, 16 (0.59%) subsequently merited hospitalization in the COVID-19 area room with 0 (0%) deaths and 2 of them (0.08%) required hospitalization in the ICU, of which 1 died (0.04%).



Komplette Analyse aller verfügbaren Anwendungen.


			https://ivmmeta.com/#fig_fpd
		

Prophylaxis88%
Late treatment50%
Early treatment76%

Und das sind Studien mit wenigen Probanden in denen unterschiedliche Dosen verabreicht wurden, aber es fehlt das Geld für größer Angelegte Untersuchungen.
Mit Anpassungen und Forschung kann man sehr wahrscheinlich noch deutlich bessere Werte erzielen, aber keinen finanziellen Erfolg, da die Patente bereits ausgelaufen sind.


> Die Studien zu Ivermectin kennt Appelt. „Man muss allerdings hierzu bedenken, dass solche Studien aufwändig und teuer sind. Da sich mit Ivermectin kein Geld verdienen lässt (das Patent ist abgelaufen, es kann als Generikum produziert werden), gibt es keinen finanziellen Anreiz für Pharma-Unternehmen, diese Mühe auf sich zu nehmen“, sagt der Oberarzt.





> Das Medikament sei kein „Wundermittel“, aber habe die Intubationsrate auf der Station deutlich reduziert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso sollte man nicht Risikogruppen einen Impfstoff spritzen, wenn man mit Ivermectin Prophylaxe und früher Gabe sehr hohe Erfolge erzielen lassen? Ich glaube du bist selbst eine Verschwörungstheorie...



> Ebenfalls zu empfehlen ist die doppelt blinde, randomisierte Studie zu Ivermectin von Prof. Schwartz aus Israel, der eine Reduktion von Krankenhauseinweisungen um 80,7 % festgestellt hat. Er spricht sich für die Anwendung aus, ebenso wie die Tokyo Medical Association in Japan.
> https://www.jpost.com/israel-news/antiparasitic-drug-reduces-covid-19-infection-exclusive-658949


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Hast du wieder deine "Hinterhof" Quellen rausgesucht aus den dunkelsten Ecken des WWW?
Siehe meinen Link und wenn ich Google nutze,  finde ich auch einiges darüber, dass das Medikament gar nicht so toll ist. Aber die lügen bestimmt alle weil man damit ja kein Geld verdienen kann. 
Weitere Diskussionen mit dir zwecklos!


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2021)

Zumal es immer besser ist, wenn man durch die Impfung gar nicht erst krank wird.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Wirksame Medikamente sind schon wichtig. Zusätzlich und für alle die welche sich (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht impfen lassen wollen oder können. Oder die wo der Impfschutz nicht wirkt. Das Restrisiko besteht ja auch.
Chemikerin und Virologin: Es besteht dringender Bedarf an Corona-Medikamenten


----------



## Threshold (25. Juli 2021)

Das hat mit dem Thema gar nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Thema gar nichts mehr zu tun.


Das hängt alles damit zusammen. Aber wenn es nur um reine Erfahrungen geht, nicht.

Topic: Ich bin mal gespannt wann eine Drittimpfung fällig wird. Die haben ja gesagt ungefähr ein halbes Jahr.
Aber kommt wohl auch drauf an wie schnell neue Mutationen aufkreuzen.
Gegen Delta sollen die Impfungen ja noch wirken.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Krankheit trat erst Jahre später auf.


Bitte keinen Quatsch verbreiten.

Es ist deine Sache ob du dich impfen lässt oder nicht. Aber nochmal für dich:



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mit Diskussionen, Verschwörungstheorien oder Ähnlichem zumüllen. Es geht nur um die Impferfahrungen, am besten nur über die Eigenen. Ich fange am besten mit mir selbst an:


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (25. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du wieder deine "Hinterhof" Quellen rausgesucht aus den dunkelsten Ecken des WWW?


Welche davon sind Hinterhofquellen? Ich glaube du hast arge Probleme mit Fakten, die dir nicht in den Kram passen. Hier wird aufgrund von Gier eine Behandlung mit wirksamen Medikamenten verhindert und deine Studie, die keine ist, hat nur den milden Verlauf untersucht. Bei einem milden Verlauf, brauche ich keine Medikamente.
Weiterhin:


> RED FLAGS
> 
> 1) Die Autoren erhalten signifikante finanzielle Zuwendungen von Herstellern der durch Ivermectin gefährdeten, damit konkurrierenden Produkte. Hierzu gehören Gilead (Remdesivir), Merck (MK-7110, Molnupiravir), Janssen (Partner von J&J, Impfstoffhersteller), Glaxo und Sanofi.
> 
> ...





RyzA schrieb:


> War das diese Studie: COVID-19: Ivermectin scheitert in klinischer Studie in Lateinamerika ?


Das ist eine einzige Studie. In der Meta Analyse sind viel mehr auch welche mit 3K Probanden, du stellst also eine Beobachtung die nur leichte Profite sieht, gegen 30 Stück, die ebenso peer reviewed sind und wesentlich mehr Aussagekraft haben.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bitte keinen Quatsch verbreiten.


Ist kein Quatsch, im Schnitt erkrankten erwachsene Menschen 194Tage nach der Impfung daran, also auch noch Jahre danach.


> Die Krankheit kann auch erst Jahre nach der Impfung auftreten und ist nicht heilbar. Bei Kindern mit gesicherten Diagnosen traten die Symptome im Durchschnitt etwa 160 Tage nach der Impfung auf, bei Erwachsenen nach 194 Tagen.





TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber nochmal für dich:


Ich habe meine Impferfahrung hier mitgeteilt und auch gezeigt, dass Impfungen für Nicht-Risikogruppen keinen effektiven Schutz bieten, den Medikamente nicht bieten können. Mehr wollte ich nicht mitteilen, nun könnt ihr wieder "Impfpropaganda" verbreiten und Kritiker mundtot machen und sie als Stänkerer und Verschwörungstheoretiker framen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Juli 2021)

Können wir beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Mehr wollte ich nicht mitteilen, nun könnt ihr wieder "Impfpropaganda" verbreiten und Kritiker mundtot machen


Mach doch einen eigenen Thread auf in dem man diese Dinge diskutieren kann.





Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> und auch gezeigt, dass Impfungen für Nicht-Risikogruppen keinen effektiven Schutz bieten, den Medikamente nicht bieten können.


Und genau das ist der Punkt. Am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Maddin123456 (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> CFR Rate:
> 
> Ungeimpft= 165 / 121,402 = 0.14% death rate
> 
> Geimpft = 295 / 105,298 = 0.28% death rate



Impfen verdoppelt die Todesrate? LOL


----------



## Alex_N (25. Juli 2021)

2 mal Biontech, die erste hat gut geknallt, die zweite war kaum bemerkbar. Nur der Arm war ein paar Tage "schwer".
Also mir erging es wie bei jeder Impfung bis jetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2021)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Wovon man die Impfnebenwirkungen und Todesfälle noch abziehen muss und die Behandlung mit Ivermectin und Co gegenübersteht,



Selbst wenn es eine erfolgreiche Behandlung gäbe (was nicht der Fall ist), wäre es kein "gegenüberstellen". Schließlich können Leute, die sich trotz Impfung angesteckt haben, genauso behandelt werden, wie Leute die sich ohne Impfung angesteckt haben. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen beiden ist die mit Impfung deutlich größere Zahl von Leuten, die überhaupt keine Behandlung brauchen, weil sie sich erst gar nicht anstecken.



> weiterhin muss auch berücksichtigt werden, dass sich der Großteil der Geimpften gar nicht infizieren wird



Ja, weil sie geimpft sind.
Falls du eigentlich schreiben wolltest "sich gar nicht infiziert hätte": Hierzulande gab es (leider) nie Unterstützung für eine 0-Covid-Strategie, also wird die Pandemie solange andauern, bis wir Herdenimmunität erreicht haben. Entweder indem sich 90-95% impfen oder in dem sich 90-95% infizieren (was mit dauerhaft eingeschränktem Privatleben 10-20 Jahre dauern dürfte). Es gibt mittelfristig also keine nenneswerte Zahl von "nicht geimpften und nicht angesteckten" Leuten. 



> Weiterhin werden sich durch Impfungen schneller Mutationen bilden



Absoluter Bullshit. Wie schon mehrfach erklärt, hängt die Menge an Mutationen (und damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer gefährlichen Mutation) allein von der Zahl der produzierten Viren, also von der Zahl der Infektionen ab.



> Niemand kann heute mit Sicherheit sagen, wie sich mRNA und Vektor Impfstoffe dauerhaft auf das Immunsystem auswirken.



Niemand kann "mit Sicherheit" sagen, dass diese Welt überhaupt existiert und nicht nur geträumt ist. Aber man kann mit sehr, sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass eine nach wenigen Tagen abgebaute mRNA-Sequenz nicht nach Jahren unerwartet aktiv wird. Das genauso unwahrscheinlich wie ein Corona-inspiriertes Elvis-Album an der Spitze der Charts.



> Vektor Impfstoffe enthalten genetische DNAinformationen, welche sich langfristig auch in das Erbgut integrieren könnten



Dafür ist kein Mechanismus bekannt und da man sehr simple Vektoren verwendet und die Produktion komplett kontrolliert, kennt man alle enthaltenen Mechanismen. Aber wem das nicht reicht: Im Moment wird sowie fast nur mRNA-Impfstoff verabreicht, der ist 100% DNA-frei und bringt nichts in den Zellkern ein.



[Zum Rest der Märchenstunde und insbesondere den folgenden Posts sage ich mal nichts, in der Hoffnung, dass der Offtopic-Bullshit gelöscht wird. Aber diese Richtigstellungen mussten meiner Meinung nach in den Thread, weil derartige Falschinformationen zu oft verbreitet werden.]


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn mehr Viren im freien Umlauf sind ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher. Impfungen bewirken das Gegenteil.


Nur durch Impfungen können sich andere Mutationen verbreiten als in einer nicht geimpften Bevölkerung.


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juli 2021)

WTF  

So viel Blödsinn jetzt hier im Thema


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Juli 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Rest der Märchenstunde und insbesondere den folgenden Posts sage ich mal nichts, in der Hoffnung, dass der Offtopic-Bullshit gelöscht wird.


...nachdem nun auch der 3. Anlauf von "alles an OT löschen und zum Thema zurückbitten" gescheitert ist folgt dann die Ankündigung


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Abdriften ins bekannte Aluhut-Bullshitbingo ist wie bei den anderen Coronathreads dann dauerhaft zu.




--> closed.


----------

